# 6/24 Monday Night Raw Discussion



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Where is it and is Brock advertised?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

SonoShion said:


> Where is it and is Brock advertised?


North Charleston, SC and Brock is not advertised. Maybe he will make another last minute appearance as reports noted last week when he arrived at Raw with like 30 minutes before the show ended. I think the focus will be on Punk questioning Heyman as previewed in the Raw Five-Point article.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

This looks fantastic. 

Vickie & Shield :mark: :mark: :mark:
I'd love to see Shield powerbombing Vickie. :mark: 
Hopefully more airtime than on Smackdown. :agree:

Fucking Bryan









Punk/Heyman/Lesnar: (Y)(Y)(Y)
And can't wait to see what that Ziggler/Rio feud has in store for us.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

It's in SC? Crowds in the South don't tend to be all that hot. Let's see if this one can surprise me.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Henry's pipebomb in coming.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

crowds in the south blow.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks like there is some good stuff going on bama

Assuming Brock won't be there, a Punk-Heyman promo is a must and should be geeat


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I guess it's time for Bray Wyatt's theme to hit.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Monday's episode has to be as good as last week's as a bare minimum please.

Oh and I'd love a Wyatt Family debut please.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Fuck yeah, Punk/Heyman and Mark Henry, count me in :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

It's about damn time. They are coming.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Hopefully Orton vs Bryan main events. Other than Mark Henry, that's the only thing I give a damn about at the moment.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Just came on to put this up myself and I've thankfully been beaten to it by Clique. (Y)

Lots to look forward to this week and I sincerely hope that they can continue what they did last week and make this show worth watching from top to bottom with investment at every level. Punk/Heyman, Cena/Henry, Orton/Bryan, McMahon's/Vickie, Shield, Del Rio/Ziggler, Divas. Plenty going on. I'm genuinely looking forward to Raw tomorrow. Just please be good lol.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> It's about damn time. They are coming.


THIIIIIIIIIS.

If they debut, then I will deem the show a success, regardless of what happens.

Unless they debut in a lame, pre-announced way.

:cole3 *'TWEET YOUR VOTES TO DECIDE WHEN THE WYATT FAMILY WILL DEBUT TONIGHT ON RAW!'*


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Sounds like it will be a hell of a show :mark:


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

In before anyone says what is this fuckery

In before the WWE app

In before Nimbus asks what time Raw starts


Anyways what will happen on Raw tomorrow will CM Punk talk about Brock giving him the F5?

Will Ryback show up on Raw tomorrow after that Cena burial at Payback?

What will the McMahon family have in store for us this week?

Who will AJ go after next?

What will the Shield be upto tomorrow?

Will Dolph overcome these concussions and get back his world heavyweight title?

Will Cena overcome Mark ''ratings'' Henry?

Only one way to find out tune into Raw tomorrow and dont forget to download the WWE app


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Hopefully the can keep the momentum from the Payback/Raw from last week. Building the story of Heyman turning on Punk and long airing time for ADR/Ziggler.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

HAhahahahahaHAHAhahaha
























































I'm coming.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Hopefully the can keep the momentum from the Payback/Raw from last week. Building the story of Heyman turning on Punk and long airing time for ADR/Ziggler.


Great sig btw


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Should be a decent show with the Punk/Heyman/Lesnar, Henry and Daniel Bryan angles continuing.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

bryan vs orton should main event if bryan's going over clean


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

North Charleston... North Charleston.. NORTH CHARLESTON!!!!... Wooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!
Can't make it. But will be watching it on tv with s.o.


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

Wait a second.. I have a 'red box' again?!?!?!?! "Rawbar is not that well liked." Gee, just because we may tend to disagree sometimes(ok, maybe a lot of times,) I had a 'green box' below my name recently, but now it's gone. Golly Gee. :-(


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Should be good. :mark:


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I hope it's half as good as last weeks raw and ill be happy! 

Can't wait to see what happens with Punk/Heyman and maybe a Lesnar appearance? But I think the focus will be on Punk questioning Heyman?

Bryan's whole angle will be good, and lets see how Cena and Henry plays out.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Rawbar said:


> Wait a second.. I have a 'red box' again?!?!?!?! "Rawbar is not that well liked." Gee, just because we may tend to disagree sometimes(ok, maybe a lot of times,) I had a 'green box' below my name recently, but now it's gone. Golly Gee. :-(


Let's hope it stays red this time around. :ddp

Anyways lots to look forward to on this Raw. Punk/Lesnar/Heyman, Bryan/Orton, Henry/Cena, The Shield, and Del Rio/Ziggler will be the things I'm tuning in for.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm curious to see what Cesaro and Colter do tomorrow as well on top of everything else.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Should be a good show, they have my attention. Don't disappoint me WWE. 

BTW guys, what time does RAW start? 

:troll

I had to do it.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

So will John Cena be on RAW tonight?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So, is Brock there anyone know. Not that it matters too much as im interested in the Punk/Heyman exchange after what happened last week.

Plus, there is s till what, 7 weeks to Summerslam.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

zep81 said:


> So, is Brock there anyone know. Not that it matters too much as im interested in the Punk/Heyman exchange after what happened last week.
> 
> Plus, there is s till what, 7 weeks to Summerslam.


No, Brock is not advertised.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone else thinks last Raw was OVERRATED?

I mean,it was very good and entertaining show,possibly best of all year......but still

There was no "hot" angle except Lesnar-Punk which is still very predictable and we knew it was gonna happena a MONTHS ago.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Rawbar said:


> North Charleston... North Charleston.. NORTH CHARLESTON!!!!... Wooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!
> Can't make it. But will be watching it on tv with s.o.


why can't you go?


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Last week opened up so much this week should be great. I will be happy to stay up til 4 for it.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I don't really expect for RAW tomorrow to be as good as it was last week. Last week was the kickoff of the Summer sizzle and so I don't think that it will be as great every week. 

Brock doesn't have to be there. All that is going to probably happen is Punk try to get some answers from Heyman anyway.

Although i'm not looking forward to the buildup of Henry vs. Cena, even though what Henry did last week was great. We all already know that it is just filler and what will be the outcome.

I'm still looking forward to RAW. Been awhile since I have said that.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm pretty excited for this RAW. Hopefully they can keep the momentum going with this show, like last weeks.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Is Alberto Del Rio a heel again?


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Hopefully Orton vs Bryan main events. Other than Mark Henry, that's the only thing I give a damn about at the moment.


It's got that BIG FIGHT fell going into this RAW. This must Main Event, it just has to.

I see the crowd going nuts for Orton! He's the show after all!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

RFalcao said:


> Is Alberto Del Rio a heel again?












At least he's acting like one.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punk & Heyman.

Punk. And Heyman.

:mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:brock

Look forward to the Punk/Heyman/Lesnar story progressing a bit. This is different from the way the Triple H feud started since Punk is there every week, so it'll be interesting to see how they work it for a month without Brock. This is assuming Brock stays away. 

Seeing that picture of Vince with the Shield really makes me long for a corporation-style faction again, though I think it should be lead by Triple H, as he is in line to take things over.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

As said, SAVE US PUNK, and one RAW he comes back, and it's one of the best RAW's in a long time. Lots to look forward to, nothing more to say then just sit back and wait for the enjoyment.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> As said, SAVE US PUNK, and one RAW he comes back, and it's one of the best RAW's in a long time. Lots to look forward to, nothing more to say then just sit back and wait for the enjoyment.


We still need Jack Swagger on Raw. :


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

SheamusRKO said:


> So will John Cena be on RAW tonight?


Fuck John Cena I want to know if Ryback will show up since he wasent on Raw last week after that Cena burial at Payback


----------



## BobbyMcferrIn (Jun 18, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Fuck John Cena I want to know if Ryback will show up since he wasent on Raw last week after that Cena burial at Payback


Shup KKF


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Fuck John Cena I want to know if Ryback will show up since he wasent on Raw last week after that Cena burial at Payback


Ryback? Who the hell cares? He's completely buried at the moment :lmao. He'll never be relevant again, unless he's the winner of the Raw Money in the Bank briefcase.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Bryan D. said:


> Ryback? Who the hell cares? He's completely buried at the moment :lmao. He'll never be relevant again, unless he's the winner of the Raw Money in the Bank briefcase.


:vince Not a bad idea.

I really hope not though. I don't dislike Ryback but I would like to see someone else go for the title.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah, crowds are much better in big cities in the north, like NY, and Chicago, than in Hick and ******* Country.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> :vince Not a bad idea.


:lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

https://twitter.com/MoonshinerGlenn/status/349158432252772352
:vince3


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Eulonzo said:


> https://twitter.com/MoonshinerGlenn/status/349158432252772352
> :vince3


:vince4 Who's that?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Chris Benoit? Is that some pokemon? 

:vince4


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Bryan D. said:


> Chris Benoit? Is that some pokemon?
> 
> :vince4


:lawler Well, like the kids say, "Gotta catch 'em all!" Right Cole?
:cole3 That's right! Watch Pokemon on Saturdays after Saturday Morning Slam!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Dr.Boo said:


> :lawler Well, like the kids say, "Gotta catch 'em all!" Right Cole?
> :cole3 That's right! Watch Pokemon on Saturdays after Saturday Morning Slam!


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Actually KKF has a point. It will be interesting to see if Ryback returns tonight and if he does what they will do try help him recover from all of the loses (and being buried in to the ambulance). Maybe a lot of people on here don't care about Ryback, but some people do. It still beats listening to Cena try to convince people that he is still an underdog.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Feel like I should repost this from Delbusto 






:mark:

Can't wait for Henry to give Cena a good whoopin'


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Will this be the week Cm Punk loses to Curtis Axel by count out?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:mark:

Looking forward to tonight's show, LOTS going on at the minute. This might annoy some but I want some bigger development with the McMahon's tonight to get a clearer picture of where there going.

Heyman/Punk
Bryan/Orton
The McMahons/Shield
ADR/Ziggler
Wyatt Promo
AJ/Kaitlyn 
Cena/Henry

+ hopefully FAAAAAAAAAN DAAAAAAAAAN GOOOO returns soon! 

DAMMIT ITS ABOUT TIME WE HAD SOME RUTHLESS AGGRESSION PROGRAMMING :vince


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Most I've looked forward to Raw in a long, long time after how good last week was.

Please, please don't go straight back to utter shit already.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> https://twitter.com/MoonshinerGlenn/status/349158432252772352
> :vince3


Great, now I'm just reminded of it. Will tweet every hashtag possible during Raw.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Korvin said:


> Actually KKF has a point. It will be interesting to see if Ryback returns tonight and if he does what they will do try help him recover from all of the loses (and being buried in to the ambulance). Maybe a lot of people on here don't care about Ryback, but some people do. It still beats listening to Cena try to convince people that he is still an underdog.


Thank you at last someone listens to what I say and yeah I care about Ryback hes a great talent and WWE really fucked him over at Payback. I want him to return tonight on Raw and do something to get him back on top



Eulonzo said:


> https://twitter.com/MoonshinerGlenn/status/349158432252772352
> :vince3


Dont even mention that guys name he is a murderer and should rot in hell


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Thank you at last someone listens to what I say and yeah I care about Ryback hes a great talent and WWE really fucked him over at Payback. I want him to return tonight on Raw and do something to get him back on top
> 
> 
> 
> Dont even mention that guys name he is a murderer and should rot in hell


He's not a murderer. Kevin Sullivan secretly killed the Benoit family yo.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Really looking forward to this Raw, should be a good one! Really good times to be a wrestling fan! :mark:


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Looking froward to Henry/Cena, Punk,Lesnar and Shield. Should be a great Raw.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ziggy needs to kidnap Ricardo tonight.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I hope the show opens with a :heyman striptease whilst :brock dances to his theme song around the outside of the ring.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Eulonzo said:


> https://twitter.com/MoonshinerGlenn/status/349158432252772352
> :vince3


I will support this. WWE won't make any mention of it trending, though.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Michael Cole: "And #chrisbenoitlol is now trending world wide."


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> Michael Cole: "And #chrisbenoitlol is now trending world wide."


:cole3


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

It would've been funny if Vince's reaction had been filmed. He's backstage and one of the members of the production crew goes "Hey boss, Chris Benoit is trending worldwide now, what should we do?" and he'll snap and is all "DON'T MENTION IT DAMMIT! DON'T MENTION IT OR YOU'REEEEEEEE FIREEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDD!!!!!".


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

and rightly they shouldn't mention it. Vince is a lot of things but he's 100% right on this.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

YoungGun_UK said:


> and rightly they shouldn't mention it. Vince is a lot of things but he's 100% right on this.


Agreed. As much as I respected Benoit as a wrestler, there's no reason for him to be mentioned after what he did. WWE could get into a lot of trouble and controversy and that's not needed.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Spoiler: Possible Booking Spoiler for tonight- so don't click if you wanna be surprised



Word has it the Wyatt family debuts tonight!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> Agreed. As much as I respected Benoit as a wrestler, there's no reason for him to be mentioned after what he did. WWE could get into a lot of trouble and controversy and that's not needed.


Let's not turn this thread into a debate about that. We're just having some harmless fun, mocking Vince and WWE's mentality.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> Spoiler: Possible Booking Spoiler for tonight- so don't click if you wanna be surprised
> 
> 
> 
> Word has it the Wyatt family debuts tonight!


Would be amazing! :mark:

Any source for this, though?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

This Raw will determine if WWE has a new mentality going forward. We'll see tonight, one of the reasons I'm ridiculously excited for it.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

:vince4 Who's Chris?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Looking forward to RAW again. Let's hope they keep this momentum and quality up, first time I've been this invested in the product since Summer last year (Y).


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Be interesting if any wrestlers mention Benoit subtly on Twitter. I think Cena did that last year.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Would be amazing! :mark:
> 
> Any source for this, though?


I confirm this.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Nobody will dare mention Chris Benoit as Vince will fire their ass' if they do


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Nobody will dare mention Chris Benoit as Vince will fire their ass' if they do


What if Cena does? Will he fire his ass?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ChromeMan said:


> Be interesting if any wrestlers mention Benoit subtly on Twitter. I think Cena did that last year.


Orton and Jericho have openly mentioned/talked about him on twitter. Jericho does it all the time actually. And yeah, Cena subtly referred to the tribute show last year when Raw went to Corpus Christi.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Is there any word on where Fandango has gone?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Wrestler's have mentioned Benoit on twitter quite a bit, some openly, some subtly. Would be interesting to see reactions to trends on twitter though :lol But I don't think we should get into a big debate. Anyhow, I am looking forward to some things on RAW, Shield, Henry/Cena, Bryan/Orton, Heyman/Punk/Lesnar, Triple H/Vince. Hopefully its good.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

NearFall said:


> I am looking forward to some things on RAW, Shield, Henry/Cena, Bryan/Orton, Heyman/Punk/Lesnar, Triple H/Vince. Hopefully its good.


Add the Nature Boy, Wyatt and a halfway hot crowd and this may top last weeks RAW. Hopefully.


----------



## joshL (Oct 29, 2012)

Chris Beniot's ghost comes out with a weight machine and hangs himself on his 6th year annivsary.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Orton and Jericho have openly mentioned/talked about him on twitter. Jericho does it all the time actually. And yeah, Cena subtly referred to the tribute show last year when Raw went to Corpus Christi.


what did he say?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan D. said:


> What if Cena does? Will he fire his ass?


He'll set his ass on fire, if you know what I mean :vince2 :cena5


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

BTNH said:


> what did he say?


"Home of Whataburger. An arena of celebration...and reflection. All cities are wonderful to WWE..but Corpus..I will never forget"

Corpus Christi is the location of Raw from six years ago tomorrow which would be the tribute show.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Bryan D. said:


> What if Cena does? Will he fire his ass?


He will probably be fined alot of money


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Would be amazing! :mark:
> 
> Any source for this, though?


i read it in a few places. 



Spoiler: SPOILER TALK AGAIN



mentioned them doing their promos and then this weekend they've been working house shows/word was they debut tonight. take with a grain of salt, i guess, but it feels like it might be the right time. especially to keep up with last week's RAW. Wyatt got hurt during the NXT tapings Thursday, but it doesn't look serious and the Wyatt family dropped the belts because of their impending call-up. all signs point to RAW as a strong possibility


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

So much going on at the moment it looks to be a great summer. Last weeks raw was one of the best I've ever seen. Can't wait for tonight MARK RATINGZ HENRY FTW


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

If this week's show is anything close to last weeks I'll be overly impressed, I just don't want to get my hopes up just yet incase last week was a one off and it'll be back to normal this week, unless the character development continues <3.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

-I'm ready for that Henry pipebomb...yall a buncha puppets!!! :henry1
-Shield face off vs. Christian again, Edge makes the save (one could wish) 
-Heyman continues to profess his love for CM Punk, who continues to tell Paul that he doesn't roll that way. Somewhere Brock fits into the love triangle
-Cena calls Henry lumpy just like Sheamus did, says "#thechampishere #rtimeisnow"
-Ziggler attacks ADR, backstage reporters ask why he keeps on doing it...Ziggler says he can't remember because of the brain injury and thus an amnesia angle starts
-Big E vs. Kaitlyn in battle of wardrobe malfunctions
-JBL continues to beat the dead horse on the Daniel Bryan goat joke
-Sheam-o is made to look more and more retarded against Dame-o, but will come out on top in the end to prove that brawn always wins against brains (B A STAR)
-Ric Flair returns, lays down a pipebomb about how the Miz sucks and he only helped him because the electric bill doesn't pay itself
-Ryback returns, says he still rules, defeats 3mb, Zack Ryder, and Kofi in a 5 on 1 match


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

It's the first time, since the Royal Rumble, that I actually look forward staying up till 5AM to catch tonight's RAW. :henry1


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"I'VE STILL GOT A LOT LEFT IN THE TANK!!" :henry1

Looking forward to :henry1 and :bryan tonight.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So, I heard from my dad who works for the WWE that the Wyatt Family will debut tonight. But Vince is really pushing the new talent, so he said that Bo Dallas will join his brother in the group, and they'll be a face faction, to feud with 3MB for starters. Said Bo and Bray will be co-leading the group and have more of a ******* vibe to them like the Briscoes. Supposed to be huge according to backstage people.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> So, I heard from my dad who works for the WWE that the Wyatt Family will debut tonight. But Vince is really pushing the new talent, so he said that Bo Dallas will join his brother in the group, and they'll be a face faction, to feud with 3MB for starters. Said Bo and Bray will be co-leading the group and have more of a ******* vibe to them like the Briscoes. Supposed to be huge according to backstage people.


Bo Dallas.. lol. Okay, stop trolling.

"Bo and Duke" weren't bad as a tag team in FCW though. I just would think that if they were to add Bo to the group, it wouldn't be right before it would get called up.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> *So, I heard from my dad who works for the WWE* that the Wyatt Family will debut tonight. But Vince is really pushing the new talent, so he said that Bo Dallas will join his brother in the group, and they'll be a face faction, to feud with 3MB for starters. Said Bo and Bray will be co-leading the group and have more of a ******* vibe to them like the Briscoes. Supposed to be huge according to backstage people.


:lol :lol

unk2


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Just a reminder for all those in Canada...Tonight is the last time you'll be able to watch Raw on TheScore! Next week they're moving networks(but staying on the same channel number).

Biggest question for Canadians will be whether or not there'll be a ticker during Raw. Sportsnet also has a ticker like thescore, but Sportsnets ticker isn't usually on the screen during events(like baseball and hockey games). I won't mind if the ticker just appears during commercial breaks, but I wanna see Raw full screen. I haven't seen full screen Raw in 7+ years!

Sportsnets current ticker: (the bottom part of screen,not the left part)









TheScore ticker:


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

dxbender said:


> Just a reminder for all those in Canada...Tonight is the last time you'll be able to watch Raw on TheScore! Next week they're moving networks(but staying on the same channel number).
> 
> Biggest question for Canadians will be whether or not there'll be a ticker during Raw. Sportsnet also has a ticker like thescore, but Sportsnets ticker isn't usually on the screen during events(like baseball and hockey games). I won't mind if the ticker just appears during commercial breaks, but I wanna see Raw full screen. I haven't seen full screen Raw in 7+ years!
> 
> ...


Don't worry I am sure Cole will mention this as many times as he mentions the App


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Slider575 said:


> Don't worry I am sure Cole will mention this as many times as he mentions the App


I doubt WWE will mention it directly, but next week they'll prob bring it up, being like "Raw is live tonight in places like the united kingdom on ____,mexico on ___ and in Canada for the first time on Sportsnet 360!"


Next week Raw will have been on all the "big 3" sports networks in Canada. TSN during first dozen or so years(new generation,attitude and ruthless agression eras), then TheScore for past several years(cena era), and now Sportsnet.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*Looking forward to Orton/Bryan match*_


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This will be my last raw until MITB because i'm away on holiday on friday


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Medo said:


> _*Looking forward to Orton/Bryan match*_


lol, it'll prob be another WWE App voting match.

Which match do you want to see Orton-Bryan compete in:
1.No Countout
2.No DQ
3.No DQ & No Countout


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I am really looking forward to this Raw after last weeks amazing program. It will be hard to top but I am excited


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

dxbender said:


> lol, it'll prob be another WWE App voting match.
> 
> Which match do you want to see Orton-Bryan compete in:
> 1.No Countout
> ...


*Alright, i am going to skip the show now


*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

in before Cena criticizes Henry for faking retirement when he fakes "taking time off" constantly


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Medo said:


> *Alright, i am going to skip the show now
> 
> 
> *


That's not what the match will actually be, just a joke at WWE because WWE has WWE App voting for matches every week and the options always favor 1 of the 3 so much.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

CamillePunk said:


> in before Cena criticizes Henry for faking retirement when he fakes "taking time off" constantly


lol, I can picture it now:

Cena:"What Mark Henry did last week was despicable. He had me and more importantly, the rest of the WWE Universe all believing that he was retiring. It turns out that he was never really leaving and it was just done to boost his own ego. That's something I would never do. I would never lie to the WWE Universe about leaving, and would never do what Mark Henry did last week"


5 mins later, trending on twitter:


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

That epic Mark ''ratings'' Henry promo will be awesome and he will call us all puppets

Maybe Ryback will feed on the Wyatt family lol


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

dxbender said:


> That's not what the match will actually be, just a joke at WWE because WWE has WWE App voting for matches every week and the options always favor 1 of the 3 so much.


*I know man, just kidding.

Well for me atleast this is the first time Orton got a an interesting, worthy opponenet like Bryan in a very long time.

The match should be fun to watch.*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hopefully Raw will Raw this week will continue it's good form form last week, looking forward to Cena/Henry, Ziggler/Del Rio, Punk/Heyman interaction, and the continuation of the McMahon's storyline. Also looking forward to a potential Wyatt debut and Shield/Christian.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Disappointed not to be staying up for this but my graduation is early on Wednesday morning so I need a good sleep pattern. The Scotsman in me says that this will be slightly underwhelming because of how good last week was. Overall though, I think there are that many angles currently on the go in addition to Christian hopefully being some direction and the Wyatt's possible debut that Raw will be of a good quality in spite of what creative might try to do to ruin it.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hopefully :bryan gets a clean win over rton tonight.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm actually excited for this. I usually have at least mild anticipation for RAW, but this week takes the cake! Last week's show was awesome and there is a lot to look forward if everything is executed well.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wouldn't mind seeing Orton/Bryan in a Falls Count Anywhere match personally. Think it'd be sweet.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

After last week, I'm so pumped for this.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Alex said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Wouldn't mind seeing Orton/Bryan in a Falls Count Anywhere match personally. Think it'd be sweet.


I'd rather they have a normal match that goes for 20 minutes in the main event tonight.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I can't but be sick of Orton / Bryan already.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Hopefully :bryan gets a clean win over rton tonight.


Better happen. This is their last chance


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'll catch this tomorrow and I'm actually looking forward to it for a change rather than just out of habit. Please do what you did last week WWE. Pretty please. Here's to a (hopefully) good show. 

:vince5


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

So is Fandango done? I haven't seen him on a show in weeks.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

dxbender said:


>


:lol That's awesome.









:cody2


----------



## actetsou (Jun 3, 2013)

SDWarrior said:


> So is Fandango done? I haven't seen him on a show in weeks.


He is injured I think


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Not going to watch Game 6 of the Stanley Cup Finals tonight because Raw was so good last week. Hopefully they build on last week's great show.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

SDWarrior said:


> So is Fandango done? I haven't seen him on a show in weeks.


He was concussed in a match a week or two before Payback, otherwise he'd probably be Intercontinental champion....


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

SDWarrior said:


> So is Fandango done? I haven't seen him on a show in weeks.


Fandango got a concussion

Also im hopeing to see your idiol Ryback tonight and to kick Cena's ass Ryback has to recover from that loss


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

My reaction to every single KKF post.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Fuck Ryback.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Pwoper said:


>


10/10. Would rather bang than KKF.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Hopefully we see alot of unk :bryan

and a little bit of Family!


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Fandango got a concussion
> 
> Also im hopeing to see your idiol Ryback tonight and to kick Cena's ass Ryback has to recover from that loss


How is he my idol? The only reason he's even still in my sig is because I'm too lazy to change it. :lol


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

This week's show has some big shoes to fill.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> How is he my idol? The only reason he's even still in my sig is because I'm too lazy to change it. :lol


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Fandango said:


> Not going to watch Game 6 of the Stanley Cup Finals tonight because Raw was so good last week. Hopefully they build on last week's great show.


either you're a bruins fan, or just arent that big of a hockey fan. Either way, I think you're putting too much faith in the WWE's ability to churn out back-to-back good episodes


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

What's with all the Sheldon gif's? :lmao:


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> @WWEgames: FINALLY, the #WWE2K14 cover feat. @TheRock will be revealed on tonight's @WWE #Raw, starting at 8pmET!


-


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm so pumped for tonight's Raw! :mark:


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

I hope Naomi makes an appearance. :datass


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> While this normally wouldn't be news, after the last few weeks, it is.
> 
> There have been minimal changes in the script. The script submitted by David Kreizman on Friday is almost completely intact. John Cena and C.M. Punk had both approved of all their stuff last week and Vince McMahon didn't make significant changes.


via f4wonline


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

JY57 said:


> via f4wonline


As that's written, the script changes.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

JY57 said:


> There have been minimal changes in the script. The script submitted by* David Kreizman* on Friday is almost completely intact. John Cena and C.M. Punk had both approved of all their stuff last week and Vince McMahon didn't make significant changes.


Wow wonder which power mad backstage person stole this guys credit


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> brawlerreal
> Just found out what tonight's #WWE App vote will be... You're going to want to get in on this one! #RAW


-


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

David Kreizman, we all believe in you.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

JY57 said:


> -


Hmm, tempting...

But no, you can't make me download that app.

(And not just because I don't have a Cellphone)


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

JY57 said:


> -


Who's twitter handle is that?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> Who's twitter handle is that?


Brooklyn Brawler


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Over under on the Wyatt family debuting tonight? If it is not this week I can't see it before MITB


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> WWEgames
> #WWE2K14 cover reveal on @WWE #Raw, plus trailer reveal TONIGHT. #BecomeImmortal


cover (featuring The Rock) and trailer for WWE2k14 revealed tonight. One thing I have to check online tomorrow (interested to see if improvements are shown or it will be like WWE 13')


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

Make_The_Grade said:


> Hmm, tempting...
> 
> But no, you can't make me download that app.
> 
> (And not just because I don't have a Cellphone)


What's all your furniture pointed at?

....Shit, wrong joke :/


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Am i the only one hoping for some indication of who is in the MITB matches? I think Kane D-Bry and RVD are dead cert for the WWE case.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

somebody gonna get they shirt wet


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

kieranwwe said:


> Am i the only one hoping for some indication of who is in the MITB matches? I think Kane D-Bry and RVD are dead cert for the WWE case.


Bryan,RVD,Kane,Sandow,Rhodes is one

Swagger,Christian,Sheamus,Orton,Big E the other

Just a guess tho


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

I want some good old fashioned Money in the Bank qualifying matches. Not ones where someone from the Shield faces a returning Funaki or Heath Slater feels like he can edge into the match ahead of Ryback, but rather good competitive wrestling matches where the story is simply wanting to get the opportunity to enter MITB.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

is there a Raw pre show every monday?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I wonder if they're gonna work a program between Christian and Dean Ambrose


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

somebody gonna see a nip slip


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

JY57 said:


> -


Awesome! Can't wait! :mark:


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

40 mins till we live ****** :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

sbuch said:


> is there a Raw pre show every monday?


No, there isn't, sadly.


----------



## The German 16 (Jan 30, 2012)

Slider575 said:


> Bryan,RVD,Kane,Sandow,Rhodes is one
> 
> Swagger,Christian,Sheamus,Orton,Big E the other
> 
> Just a guess tho


theyd make seamus and sandow in the same one surely

and orton and bryan in the same one

so just swap those to and add a 6th member to each and you're set


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

somebody gonna drink a milkshake

somebody gonna eat a cupcake

eat em up eat em up eat em up eat em up eat em up eat em up


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

hey if punk approved of his role, it cannot be bad right? 

and cenas? its probably him giving his usual blah blah blah bullshit about mark henry


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Really excited for tonight's show! Less than an hour left! Let's go! :mark:


----------



## The German 16 (Jan 30, 2012)

pumped for raw tonight :mark:

seeing wyatt family on nxt is getting me excited :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Pumped BOYZ... And Some girls.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

GOD said:


> hey if punk approved of his role, it cannot be bad right?
> 
> and cenas? its probably him giving his usual blah blah blah bullshit about mark henry


yep, something about trifling with the 'wwe universe' or some such, shaking hands and betraying him, 

gonna be shit...too bad henry will come out and either back down or get chased off by that monkey faced troglodyte


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DatKidMog said:


> :lol :lol
> 
> unk2


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until Raw start? just returned from my first trip to Thailand, im still at the airport.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Sitting here at the north charleston coliseum they let us in 25 mins late and the show starts in 8 mins follow me on twitter @trob2684 for updates and photos 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Screw it, I'm staying up for at least the first hour.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

everyone having their hopes up thinking itll be just as good as last week. time will tell, but i expect an average show.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

M-Diggedy said:


> Screw it, I'm staying up for at least the first hour.


YASSSSSSSS. 2 Hibs fans posting on the thread tonight :cool2


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> YASSSSSSSS. 2 Hibs fans posting on the thread tonight :cool2


You're all here then?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

GOD said:


> everyone having their hopes up thinking itll be just as good as last week. time will tell, but i expect an average show.


I don't think everyone should always expect a HIGH quality show like last week. But I feel they'll get the point and continuation/progression of all the angles across, tonight.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Does anyone know what time raw starts in MT? I'm on vacation in Colorado. Are Raws live here?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw start? just returned from my first trip to Thailand, im still at the airport.


On a scale of 1-10 how AIDS are you?


----------



## actetsou (Jun 3, 2013)

Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw start? just returned from my first trip to Thailand, im still at the airport.


:mark::mark::mark:
30mins


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punk just tweeted this photo:










Either he's trying to swerve us, or he's at the game. 

Which means he won't be on RAW tonight.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

wkdsoul said:


> You're all here then?


Pretty much :lmao


Always nice to see a Man City fan on here


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Punk just tweeted this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The game is in Boston tonight.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Why can't Brock just be a full timer? Seeing him whoop anybody's ass is just about the most entertaining part of any Raw he's on


----------



## The German 16 (Jan 30, 2012)

wkdsoul said:


> You're all here then?


:clap :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RKO914 (May 21, 2013)

wkdsoul said:


> You're all here then?


All the Clyde fans are here and accounted for too. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Stad said:


> The game is in Boston tonight.


Ah okay, thanks. That clears that up.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> RingsideXcess
> The WWE Championship Money in the Bank briefcase is hanging above the ring at #RAW tonight. Possible qualifiers?


-


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

RKO914 said:


> All the Clyde fans are here and accounted for too.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Diddy Club :cool2


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Matthews on tout said that WWE Universe will get to pick the stipulation for Bryan vs Orton III


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

JY57 said:


> -


So they're seperating it by championships then?

I wonder if the WWE MITB will be exclusive this year.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

JY57 said:


> Matthews on tout said that WWE Universe will get to pick the stipulation for Bryan vs Orton III


Surprise, surprise.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

> RingsideXcess
> The WWE Championship Money in the Bank briefcase is hanging above the ring at #RAW tonight. Possible qualifiers?


YEEEESSSSSSS! :axel


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

JY57 said:


> Matthews on tout said that WWE Universe will get to pick the stipulation for Bryan vs Orton III


Yawn.


----------



## RKO914 (May 21, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> Diddy Club :cool2


Oh, but we did beat Celtic on a certain Roy Keane's debut! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

SELECT THE STIPULATION ON WWE APP! :cole3


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

RKO914 said:


> Oh, but we did beat Celtic on a certain Roy Keane's debut!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Remember watching that. Absolutey tremendous performance from Clyde :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*RAW starts in 20 minutes, and I'm actually looking forward to tonight.*


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg (Apr 3, 2011)

I have a feeling this'll be a crappy RAW. I'll probably watch the first few minutes them turn it off.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw start? just returned from my first trip to Thailand, im still at the airport.


:cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin:


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Pretty much :lmao
> 
> 
> Always nice to see a Man City fan on here


Yeah, luckily we're no longer bound in "shooting ourselves in the foot" shame..


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw start? just returned from my first trip to Thailand, im still at the airport.


Nimbus has returned!?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Hope the show is written by Heyman and Dutch again.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

GOD said:


> SELECT THE STIPULATION ON WWE APP! :cole3


Lawler gets that anal bleeding again. :vince5


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

wrestlingistkrieg said:


> I have a feeling this'll be a crappy RAW. I'll probably watch the first few minutes them turn it off.


Thanks for informing us man.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> Nimbus has returned!?


and now he can feck off again


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

wrestlingistkrieg said:


> I have a feeling this'll be a crappy RAW. I'll probably watch the first few minutes them turn it off.


Oh it will most definitely be a bad Raw.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

wkdsoul said:


> You're all here then?


:lol :lol :lol

That's cheap man. Making me want to mention a certain Ben Watson goal.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I, like hopefully many of you, will not be getting my hopes up.

Then again, I do that with every WWE show and I enjoy the product a lot more. Raw last week was fantastic and most probably the best Raw show of the year. Will this weeks top it? Who knows, we'll find out, but most of us will probably say it didn't surpass after the show because last week is still in the memory and we tend to overrate things we liked in the past. 

With the potential builds of CM Punk/Heyman, seeing where Cesaro and Coulter go next, more vignettes and potential debut of the Wyatt family, see what direction The Shield hopefully go towards now, what direction the McMahon family go in, more Mark Henry on screen I will enjoy Raw no matter what tonight.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

:cena to open the show. And South Carolina is gonna cheer him to the heavens. 

Silly South Carolina, cheering cena is for kids.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Think imma watch hockey instead tonight.. hopefully I don't miss much.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Let's do this son of a bitches. :mark: :mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw start? just returned from my first trip to Thailand, im still at the airport.


3 hours 15 minutes.

You're welcome. :sandow


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

5 minutes left! :mark:


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Raw is almost starting


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Cena to open the show boyz.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

How come this episode of NCIS is on all the time? Lol anybody watching this dumb shit?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Ready for Raw is HARDEES? :vince5


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Really excited to see the cover of WWE 2K14. Should be a cool one considering The Rock is on it.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> Cena to open the show boyz.


" mark Henry I'm gonna verbally put you over right now to bury you at money in the bank. And now I'm gonna recycle everything I've said in every other feud. Overcome odds. Champ is here. Love South Carolina. Rtimeisnow. Etc" :cena5


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I hope Raw is at least half as good as last week.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

connormurphy13 said:


> How come this episode of NCIS is on all the time? Lol anybody watching this dumb shit?


*I swear every episode before RAW, the same dude is getting his ass kicked.*


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

YOU THINK IT'S THAT EASY?
:henry1
I GOT A LOT LEFT IN THE TANK
:henry1


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cody2 My body is ready


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Here we gooo lads! :mark: 

RAW TIME


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Here we go fellaz!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Welcome to Monday APP Raw!!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

HERE WE GO!!!!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Here we go :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hoping for another good show tonight.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Lets go here we go!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:cena3


----------



## DRz0mbie (Jun 24, 2013)

Excited to see where this Punk/Lesnar ordeal goes.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

LET'S GO!!! :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

What's with the music???


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Time to see how they do from last weeks Raw.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

CM Punk opening promo? Main event time!


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Here we go!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

I really hate this new intro bullshit, making it look too much like a soap opera.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Then. Now. Forever.

That infuriates me on a weekly basis.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

raw has a lot to live up to after last week


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

No more recaps, bring back the pyro!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

mine dosen't seem to have sound


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

GOAT shit


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

No sounds. Great way to start RAW.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*LOL the recap music is too much.*


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

That was a beautiful performance by Mark Henry. Seriously one of the best segments of the year so far.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Here we go ladies and gents


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Y'ALL A BUNCH OF PUPPETS.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

DAT ACTING

:henry1

Y'ALL A BUNCHA PUPPETS


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

THATS WHAT I DO!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Looking forward to see how the Punk/Lesnar thing goes.


----------



## DRz0mbie (Jun 24, 2013)

Mark Henry got us so good last time. 

I'm excited to see where this Cena/Henry ordeal goes too. Henry is the man. 

That's WHAT HE DO!


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

yayyyyyyyyy mondays! til football season


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Mark Henry = Top Babyface in the World!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm actually really pumped for tonight. Hope this doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat Mark Henry :lol


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm kinda pumped now :mark:


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

LOL! They removed all crowd noise from Henry's swerve.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Yay for Canada! Sound is on!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Please don't fuck it up, please don't fuck it up, please don't fuck it up...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"How will John Cena respond?"

With shitty comedy and indifference.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Mark Henry better get best reaction of the night


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Pretty awesome opening video


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:yes


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

The GOAT to open!

:bryan


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Bryan Danielson vs. Randy Orton! WOOO


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

And we start with Daniel Bryan. Not bad. Not bad at all.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

LOL @ the report about Cena being in the opener.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

wtf weren't they in Charleston like last month??


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

DA Goat to start off RAW!!!!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Daniel BRYAN BABY!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:yes:yes:yes


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

CUZ THAT'S WHAT I DO!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes yes yes DB


----------



## RKO914 (May 21, 2013)

Pizza in the oven, a packet of cigarettes on the table and John Cena isn't opening the show.

So far, so good. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

YES!!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

According to Cory Ledesma's Twitter the WWE 2K14 cover reveal and tralier will be tonight.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Daniel Bryan's starting RAW? I'm loving it.*


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

How will Cena respond...well of I had to guess..corney joke ..corney joke..serious yelling..laughing off his opponent


----------



## DRz0mbie (Jun 24, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Mark Henry better get best reaction of the night


He's got mine. Alone. In my apartment. By myself.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Dirt sheets wrong again lawls

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

This is a test.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

nice way to start off. DAT GOAT :bryan


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

DA GOAT opening the show!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The GOAT is speaking!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Daniel Bryan with the opening promo on Raw. If you told me that two years ago, I would've called you a liar.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I thought Cena was opening the show? Not like I care that he isn't but I'd rather he got it over and done with.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

He's wearing the "Yes! Yes! Yes!" shirt again?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

"Rematches" :vince5


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

c'mon carolina....can't even get a cohesive yes chant going tsk tsk


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Only bryan can get the whole crowd chanting yes and pumped without saying a word


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

:yes :yes: :yes


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh God.

Why Bryan. Please, not a promo.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Daniel Bryan opening the show?

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

oh yeah D-Bryan


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

THE MAN! DANIEL BRYAN!!!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

wrestle_champion said:


> Ready for Raw is HARDEES? :vince5


That's the right Apptitude to have! :vince2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

lolhobbit


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

He wasn't in the hobbit?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, I don't remember Daniel Bryan ever opening a Monday Night RAW before. This is HUGE!

BTW how funny was Mark Henry's pink clothes when they were trying to show the replay of him slamming Cena with the serious background music on.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

It's pronounced N X T?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh no Bryan cracking corny jokes

fpalm


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

He lies I saw Bryan in The Hobbit!


----------



## DRz0mbie (Jun 24, 2013)

DB is the man. Enough said. Glad to see him getting the chance to open the show.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

I love you Daniel but you gotta shave your dam face.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

And there are those who believe Bryan is good on the microphone.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'M NOT THE WEAK LINK!! :bryan


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

The GOAT speaks.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Bloke in yellow at the ramp seats in full cena outfit.

It's fcking cena isn't it? :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

GOAT opening the show! :yes


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Daniel Bryan for WWE Champion at Summerslam.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Awesome bryan :mark: hes got the crowd in his hands


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Daiko said:


> He wasn't in the hobbit?


Find out the truth on the WWE app! :cole3


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Not bad so far, D-Bry


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are people who say Daniel Bryan is the weak link morons? 

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

D-Bry!!! :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I spent time today in both a maximum security prison and an insane asylum, and I made it home in time for RAW!!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Good way to start the show.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

yeah... so how about all those people saying Bryan was better on the mic than Punk?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

I thought Daniel Bryan played Thorin


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

rton2


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Solid promo by Bryan!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UGH of course i come to raw 5 mins late because I though Cena was opening but its daniel bryan


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Crowd split 50/50 yes/no.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

At least that report about Cena kicking off Raw wasn't true!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Bryan vs Orton match starting off RAW? Nice.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Damn, this crowd is really bad.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Randy Orton giving less fucks than usual. What a pro.*


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This should be a great match. 

Nobody is better as an underdog than Bryan.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Bryan has the crowd in the palm of his hand, good start to Raw. About to get better if they give this match time!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:bryan2


----------



## DRz0mbie (Jun 24, 2013)

"They're" still cheering Orton. I don't think he can go heel guys. You know that is what they have been building up and aiming for. Maybe I am underestimating Randy.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Holy shit, Bryan's beard has gotten HUGE!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

About the fastest I've seen Orton walk down the ring in years.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Legend Killer about to speak!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I recall Orton tapping out to Del Rio


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

:O


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Here we go :mark:


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Kennedyowns said:


> Solid promo by Bryan!


It really wasn't.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Great. The Apex ****** is out to do some vintage, classic moves.

:cole3 rton


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

With these South Carolina face-loving fans here, Orton could totally turn and get heat. 

Fuck, Orton makes Bryan looks like Punk on the stick.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Meh, this segment isn't doing anything for me.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Great start.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Heel orton


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

oh yeah Orton vs D-Bryan


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank god jokester daniel bryan is gone


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Make him tap the fuck out :bryan


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This should be a good one. Good start.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

These two kicking things off? Gonna be an interruption...


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice start so far. This has been a very solid feud. Also not often you see Orton knocked out of the ring. :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Orton vs Bryan 3


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Segment didn't do anything for me. Neither were impressive on the mic, at least.

Who are we suppose to look at as the heel here? No one yet?


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

I love this feud


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Orton/Bryan match right off the bat? Fucking hell, I'm game :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Randy Orton gonna hit that RKO outta no where after he hears voices in his head.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Clever from the WWE to have this kicking off Raw to be fair. With Bryan and Orton being involved it will get the crowd pumped up


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Thank you for those words of wisdom King.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Orton's turning heel before this show is over. Calling it now, he brings back the punt on Bryan.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

D-Bry and Orton starting RAW? Amesome! :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Orton heel turn! :mark:


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

Daniel is annoying as fuck


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Orton Bryan 3 times in 2 weeks huh. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

All the shrieking kids in the crowd chanting "No!" can fuck off.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: Heel turn for Orton!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> It really wasn't.


Shhhhh! The IWC consensus says he can do no wrong!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bad start, but the match should be good.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow this is a fucking war! I love it! Go Bryan AND Orton!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Holy shit, Bryan's beard has gotten HUGE!


thats what Bella said


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

There go the iPads


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Loving this


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Bullshit.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

boooo


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Here we go no winner, MITB match


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> Segment didn't do anything for me. *Neither were impressive on the mic*, at least.
> 
> Who are we suppose to look at as the heel here? No one yet?


ffs. Orton said like 5 words...


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

DAMN


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I fucking knew it. They just can't do this right.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Funny thought: in terms of the two most over guys in the company fighting, this is basically Hogan/Warrior.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Ref got KTFO :lol


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh, back to fuckery then.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

DB going crazy!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:HHH2 vs :axel
TWICE IN A LIFETIME


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

finally orton being given a good feud


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL, Attitude Era brawling.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

See, now's the time for a No DQ match.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Man this some attitude era style brawling right hurr


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

This is awesome :mark:


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Almost time for the 10 minute mark commercial break.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Orton is finally turning heel tonight! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There's some intensity, love it!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Guess we'll have Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan in some sort of stipulation match at Money in the Bank. Find out that stipulation on the WWE APP! :cole3


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

A brawl that was enjoyable. Nice to see.
Love Bryan/Orton.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Look at the chaos. :cole3


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

If they turn Bryan heel instead of Orton in this feud fpalm


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Another shitty ending, do we really need ANOTHER match?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Well that wasn't a great match...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ref looked like he almost lost his head


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

The guy who slapped Orton :lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm loving this feud.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lillyart_14 said:


> These two kicking things off? Gonna be an interruption...


Called it. Kinda.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Daniel Bryan the toughest SOB


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I like the idea of this feud but that brawl was super sloppy. I don't get who is suppose to be a heel here.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

let them fight


----------



## DRz0mbie (Jun 24, 2013)

Orton and DB have such awesome chemistry. That was cut too short. I see a Money in the Bank match already in the making with this one.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

what a brawl :mark:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

We fight on Monday nights! :jbl: why are they stopping it?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

What the fuck is this? Are we gonna get a conclusion or will the non-finish BS just continue?

Oh well, I love the newly added intensity.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

That's what happens when you try to hug Orton. :lol


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

BlackaryDaggery said:


> Another shitty ending, do we really need ANOTHER match?


Shut up!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

What an awkward fucking start to the show.

Lesnar/Punk/Heyman please.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Picking up where they left off last week, great opening to Raw.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Lillyart_14 said:


> Called it. Kinda.


No you didnt


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

That was a good way to start RAW.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Love Bryan and I like Orton, but these no finishes are getting kinda bad


----------



## Big_Van_Vader (May 1, 2013)

Mister Hands said:


> Funny thought: in terms of the two most over guys in the company fighting, this is basically Hogan/Warrior.





Lol, comparing this to Hogan/Warrior? :lol


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Where is DA CHAMP IS HURRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Inb4 the Orton heel turn happens on the WWE App :vince3


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

That was pretty fucking awesome! I love these two together!


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

iwatchwrestling said:


> I fucking knew it. They just can't do this right.


I don't get it?

The match is too good to be given away free on TV anyway. I suppose the only thing they haven't done right is build it in other ways so people want to be able to tune in to a PPV and see these two put on the Match of the Night and a potential Match of the Year contender, not some match on Raw.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

What a great way to start the show! :clap


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Rubber match my ass


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

So I'm guessing this feud will lead to a definite conclusion at MITB?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

They're saving up their match to MITB, be patient. It's probably going to steal the show as well.

Great start though, might be the most interesting feud at the moment :clap:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That kind of intensity is lacking from the rest of the show.


----------



## ugotrage (Dec 21, 2012)

when will we get an actual match


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ok..we get it..protect Orton..time to actually advance the storyline


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That one Bella twin must have a very itchy vaginal region...facial hair looks scratchy...


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Loved that brawl. RAW has my attention. Let's keep it going.

That's what he do!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Aid180 said:


> See, now's the time for a No DQ match.


You can still win by count out in a No DQ match. :vince2 I think it should be a No DQ, No Count Out match.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Big_Van_Vader said:


> Lol, comparing this to Hogan/Warrior? :lol


I know right :lol

Imagine Hogan and Warrior actually being able to put on a wrestling master class.


----------



## VODCHOKE (May 6, 2013)

YES YES YES YES YES

This is just great. 

I fucking love WWE right now - a month ago if you told me that I'd say that I'd think you were fucking crazy.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That was a sloppy-ass brawl. Can we move onto stuff that actually matters?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

iwatchwrestling said:


> With these South Carolina face-loving fans here, Orton could totally turn and get heat.
> 
> Fuck, Orton makes Bryan looks like Punk on the stick.


Yeah this is the crowd to do something like that in front of. I'm also hoping we get a Shield Tag match because I think the crowd would react really well to their tag matches because they're basically old school southern tags with more cool moves.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

That ref was fucking annoying. Let them fight!


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

I honestly want to see that movie. Jeff Bridges is the dude :henry1


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

It's getting intense. Bryan is acting more like a heel in this feud but Orton is turning heel at the end of the day.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ah, a movie where Ryan Reynolds is a smug douche. Never seen that before.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

annnnnndd they lost all their momentum for me with that bullshit. DB segment wasn't great and the brawling was sloppy, i'm guessing Shemaus squash next?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Loved that start with Bryan and Orton! :mark:


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Little disappointed. A no finish is fine if it builds up to an epic match but at least give the in-ring action a little more time here. Let the two guys get pumped up rather than just have them scrapping.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan in a Number 1 Contender's Match for WWE title where Daniel Bryan wins and beats the winner of John Cena vs. Mark Henry at Summerslam. :vince2


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Haha at everyone expecting a real match on Raw. They save those for the Brodus Clay's and the 3MB's of the company.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> That kind of intensity is lacking from the rest of the show.


What intensity? :lmao That was just awkward.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cyon said:


> So I'm guessing this feud will lead to a definite conclusion at MITB?


which sucks because it probably means DB wont be in a MITB match and he should get a breifcase win


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

strong segment! Bryan is making me care for Orton more than I've done since i started watching again.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Good open


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Since they have a problem finishing matches i wonder what gimmick match they'll have at MItB. Iron Man, Last Man Standing?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Daniel Bryan is the star of this fucking show!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Damn, they should make all their stories and feuds that exciting


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Berbz said:


> I don't get it?
> 
> The match is too good to be given away* free on TV *anyway. I suppose the only thing they haven't done right is build it in other ways so people want to be able to tune in to a PPV and see these two put on the Match of the Night and a potential Match of the Year contender, not some match on Raw.


Cable's not free.:no:


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Taking bets on whether Barrett will get jobbed out tonight..heck I'd be surprised if he's even on.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

But they can't wrestle at MITB!! Bryan's gotta win the case.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh hey Brickie. Oh hey Bryan.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

gobsayscomeon said:


> That one Bella twin must have a very itchy vaginal region...facial hair looks scratchy...


DBry's beard must be crawling with crabs


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

60-MINUTE IRONMAN MATCH, Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton

DO IT MADDOX


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Maddox with that GOATee!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Every time I see Brad Maddox I just get salty that Briley Pierce is gone.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan vs Orton tonight! :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

They've done a good job promoting this as a brawl between 2 guys who really seem to hate one another. It's credible and I like it.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bryan/Orton 4 in 2 weeks? :vince


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

DAT BRICKIE


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

At least they're doing the match again. Although it would've been great to see GOAT beat the crap out of Brad.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Not gonna lie, I'm warming up to Vickie and Maddox as a team. VINCE!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> What intensity? :lmao That was just awkward.


What was so awkward about it? It's called building a storyline. You just hate everything that doesn't have to do with CM Punk.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The boss is here


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"You should've seen the look on your face."

She wasn't even looking at him.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Brad Maddox reminds me of that dude from a show I used to watch called Sunny Times in Philadelphia or something.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:vince DA BOSS


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That Vickie laugh. It hurts my soul.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I want to smack Vickie.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Here's the boss!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I can't say I'm a huge fan of Daniel Bryan going back to using his "Yes" or "No" catchphrases all the time.


----------



## DRz0mbie (Jun 24, 2013)

What is up with the facial hair on Maddox? It looks like shit. Haha.


----------



## Big_Van_Vader (May 1, 2013)

Tell them how it is Vince.....


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:vince3


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Dam I really wanted to see Bryan vs Maddox


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Have to say, RAW has been more enjoyable with Vince being in front of the camera as well as behind.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

BURIED


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

:vince2


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Fuck you Vince.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Vince berrying Bryan? NO


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

THE BOSS! :vince5

Vince looks great with his newly fixed hair. (Y)


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

OOooooh WWE you were just wetting my whistle for the match later tonight.

Well played sirs


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

:vince with the


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jobber intro for Rhodes Scholars, come on WWE

Oh looks its sheamus with his shovel


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Dame-o :mark: with the jobber intro.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL. Vickie trolling Maddox :troll


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Only thing better than Bryan vs Orton matches is two Bryan vs Orton matches! 

Vince with the SHOVEL on BRyan!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

NOT THIS MATCH AGAIN.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

It's :vince5 time bitches.
Oh God Seamoose


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Are we REALLY doing this match again?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

lmaoo vinve trying to berry our man


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Vince speaking his real feelings.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

the road jobbers


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Brad Maddox reminds me of that dude from a show I used to watch called Sunny Times in Philadelphia or something.


That's because he genuinely been trying to emulate Mac from day 1. Actually a cross between Mac/Dennis.

Not complaining. GOAT show.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

eww that pop for Sheamus


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Here comes Shitmus to kill the show before it's barely started.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

What did vince say?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

YOURE FIRRREDDDDDDD DANIEL BRYAANNNN

be awesome if he got brought into the mcmahon feud and kind of played an Austin like role.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

What Sheamus is getting win now, even though he got it on Smackdown?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

..... GO!



ShowStopper '97 said:


> What was so awkward about it? It's called building a storyline. *You just hate everything that doesn't have to do with CM Punk.*


Exactly why you shouldn't bother with him.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

jobber entrace for rhode scholars....injustice! 

someone punch sheamus in the face please


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

what a fucking POP for Sheamus.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> Every time I see Brad Maddox I just get salty that Briley Pierce is gone.


Wasn't she Dolph Ziggler's sister?


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

*Sheamus shows up*

Ok bathroom break

*Christian shows up*

Ok i can wait


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm getting serious deja vu right now with this Sheamus match.

EDIT: Nevermind :lol


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

I'll just let you guys figure that out.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Cool start to the show. 

Shame Sheamus is about to fuck up that momentum :side:


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Shaymoos


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I totally forgot Christian came back.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

The writer of the show gets it, great start


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

That Vinny Mac pop. :vince2


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

A TAG TEAM MATCH ON RAW? Where the fuck is Teddy Long!?


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

please explain that pop for seamoose yea


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

This again? Yeah, take the energy that you just gave out from the crowd fpalm
Fuck sake I hate Sheamus

EDIT: OH CHRISTIAN. Alright then (Y)


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

DerpCena said:


> OOooooh WWE you were just wetting my whistle for the match later tonight.
> 
> Well played sirs



:vince


Captain charisma baby!


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

DEM DIRTSHEETS... 'SANDOW IS SET FOR A PUSH'

He's jobbing to fuck here.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Christian........Already in random pointless tags for him.


----------



## RKO914 (May 21, 2013)

I actually enjoyed that start to RAW. Yeah, I was hoping for (and expected) a straight match between the two, but as someone said earlier, it adds intensity to the feud. This won't end tonight, but I'm interested to see how they handle the rematch. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

THE BOSS IS HERE! :vince5


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Christian :mark:


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Tuned in just in time for Christian. :mark:


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Christian and Shaemus to obviously win. But nice to see Captain Charisma back.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Hopefully Vince saying that about Bryan makes him the good guy in all of this. Vince will like Orton's approach more which leads to him being part of Team Vinve (heel) at what I hope is the Survivor Series angle.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Is it me or does Christian look really skinny now?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Gee, I wonder who is winning this one!


----------



## DRz0mbie (Jun 24, 2013)

What did Rhodes and Sandow do to deserve this? Good God. Every week.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Great pop for Sheamus. Nothing for Christian.

Wat.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Pointless match.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Wow many fucking times is going to face Rhodes Scholars?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I appears that I will mark out whenever Christian comes out from now until the end of his career.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Christian bores me. I never liked him.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Christian yes yes yes


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Tag team match without the tag team champions? INJUSTICE!


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Christian is so fucking boring.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Should be a sweet match


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

christians reaction was so weak that i could actually hear what he was saying


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Christian's thrown into this Sheamus/Sandown/Rhodes thing? 

What happened to his return being a priority?


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Christan looks great with his new hair.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

App mention :mark:


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Sheamus is unbearable.

Luckily Christian and Sandow are involved so it might keep me tuned in.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

So nice to have Christian back. Still think Rhodes Scholars should win though.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

CALLED THAT SHIT!! How am I supposed to care about a feud if the faces and babyfaces aren't equals kayfabe-wise? Sheamus kicked both Rhodes and Sandow's ass in a handicap match. Why should I care now? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I just don't understand why Vince would do that to a man who is hella OVER. 

He needs to deal!


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

:vince likes 'em BIG.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Say what you want about Sheamus, that was a huge POP.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

crowd is solid


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Inb4 Christian and Sheamus win the Tag Team titles and feud with Team Rhode Scholars. :vince2


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Give Christian the win not Sheamoo


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So Christian was only returning when they found a storyline for him? Okay


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Christian teaming up with Sheamus? fpalm


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Where are you guys getting your audio? Sheamus got booed for me when he got to the ring, and Christian out poped him?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

H.I.M. said:


> Is it me or does Christian look really skinny now?




Age and no longer being around Edge to get a supply of HGH from.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Christian was gone for almost a year? Wow. Didn't feel like it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

H.I.M. said:


> Is it me or does Christian look really skinny now?


that is what happens when you have a shoulder injury and cant work out for a year


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Christian will be jobbing too these guys within a month


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Did Lawler just say Sheamus and Christian could become most popular tag team?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Christian's thrown into this Sheamus/Sandown/Rhodes nonsense?
> 
> What happened to his return being a priority?


:lmao Christian a priority. Haven't seen the last couple of years then.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh Lawler.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Just got here..wow what an OPENING segment!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

And that freakin' Shaemus pop! Can't believe how over he is!!!! :side: :side:

So Sheamus and Christian are a tag team? I guess that was creatives solution for Christian lol*


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Ffs King shut up


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

I know Christian has never been a big guy, but did he shrink since his injury?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Sheamus and Christian team once and Lawler puts them over as a possible for one of the most popular teams of all time, if they continue to tag.

God Damnit, Jerry.. STAHP.


----------



## themizsucks (Jun 11, 2013)

Give Sandow the mic before the match smh


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

TJC93 said:


> So Christian was only returning when they found a storyline for him? Okay


At some point they have to realize that they're paying him for nothing. lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Dublin Street Fight gonna draw in big ratings for Smackdown.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

connormurphy13 said:


> Did Lawler just say Sheamus and Christian could become most popular tag team?


:lawler


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Christian teaming up with Sheamus? fpalm


They should call it TEAM BORING or Team Snoozefest


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

"I'll let you figure that out"

So apparently a "legit" confrontation involving Daniel Bryan and Triple H happened last week and Bryan still has a job. I think Vince thinks highly of Daniel Bryan at the moment.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I can't believe Vince just did a personal SHOOT on Bryan back there. He shoulda said "Pipebomb!"


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

I have found the perfect team name for Sheamus + Christian = Christmus... OMG.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I like that Christian is someone who looks like he's wrestling smart. Legs over the arms in a sunset flip. Has some momentum? Keeps it up with a slap to the face.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Christian teaming up with Sheamus? fpalm


:lawler They will be the popular tag team ever in WWE


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> What was so awkward about it? It's called building a storyline. You just hate everything that doesn't have to do with CM Punk.


Or not all of us think a below average segment is great just because it involves Daniel Bryan screaming his catchphrases. The brawl was awkwardly paced and generic. I felt no intensity at all.

And no, not hate. It's just that other than Lesnar, Punk and Heyman, nobody is worth a damn because they're so uninteresting.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

way to go Vince..keeping down the smaller guys..needs to have something to oil up

:vince6


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

James1o1o said:


> Where are you guys getting your audio? Sheamus got booed for me when he got to the ring, and Christian out poped him?


I heard the same, I thought I was imagining it!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

connormurphy13 said:


> Did Lawler just say Sheamus and Christian could become most popular tag team?


Ever.

:lawler


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Arcade said:


> Dublin Street Fight gonna draw in big ratings for Smackdown.


Gonna draw me at least :lol


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Brad Maddox reminds me of that dude from a show I used to watch called Sunny Times in Philadelphia or something.


It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia? Did you really watch it? Or did you just recently see a commercial for it and think "That guy has an extremely faint resemblance to Brad Maddox"?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Why does Sheamus even need a partner? He beat the pair of them senseless last week and they sneaked a victory


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Brad Maddox reminds me of that dude from a show I used to watch called Sunny Times in Philadelphia or something.


Yep. He's the WWE version of Ronald "Mac" McDonald. Their characters are virtually identical. I watch the Maddox character as he's Mac trying to make it to the WWE.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

It's been ___ years since who died?

DID THEY MENTION BENOIT? :lmao


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Calling for Shield attack


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Christian got a good pop on my Sky, strange.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

connormurphy13 said:


> Did Lawler just say Sheamus and Christian could become most popular tag team?


It worries me because this means they could be a team going forward.

Also, the popularity of legacy teams of yester years, not to mention even Team Hell No recently, no way these guys measure up.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Can Sheamus go away... or die... or something.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

D-bry is being booked strong tonight, still can't believe WWE had him call out Orton and actually tossing him out of the ring during the first exchange, normally they'd have him pussy out and say "not tonight"

and to top it off, they had him in a backstage segment were he refused the BS finish and called out both Orton and Maddox

the show = so far so good


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

YOU'VE BEEN CHALLENGED!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Give Christian some Mic time please.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Fucking retire Lawler you insufferable, old fool.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Why in the world is Christian teaming up with Sheamus? Didn't they say they were planning something big for him once he returned? fpalm


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I bet $10093204923345435 that Cody Rhodes will get pinned this match.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

OMG BRAY WYATT JUST DEBUTED ON THE WWE APP!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Where are my Usos? Aren't they gunning for the tag team belts?!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

James1o1o said:


> Where are you guys getting your audio? Sheamus got booed for me when he got to the ring, and Christian out poped him?


Good. Glad people are starting to boo this man.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

lmao, "a storyline for him". WWE Creative do not have well thought-out storylines for anyone, let's stop lying to ourselves.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Cody's obviously been lifting bro.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Arnold Tricky said:


> I have found the perfect team name for Sheamus + Christian = Christmus... OMG.


:kobe5


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Catsaregreat said:


> OMG BRAY WYATT JUST DEBUTED ON THE WWE APP!


lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rhodes Jobbers gonna lay down yet again.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Allur said:


> Gonna draw me at least :lol


Me too.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sheamus got this crowd going insane. :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Obese Turtle said:


> It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia? Did you really watch it? Or did you just recently see a commercial for it and think "That guy has an extremely faint resemblance to Brad Maddox"?


I really used to watch it. I loved one where they put on a play about raping little boys or something.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Catsaregreat said:


> OMG BRAY WYATT JUST DEBUTED ON THE WWE APP!


Vince? Is that you?


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

This is the Sheamus i like..


----------



## themizsucks (Jun 11, 2013)

Cole and jbl promoting their show...:flip


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Catsaregreat said:


> OMG BRAY WYATT JUST DEBUTED ON THE WWE APP!


:cole3


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

JBL is getting boring mentioning European sports every week to look cool


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*SORRY CODY.*


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

fpalm


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

wow never saw that coming......


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Or not all of us think a below average segment is great just because it involves Daniel Bryan screaming his catchphrases. The brawl was awkwardly paced and generic. I felt no intensity at all.
> 
> And no, not hate. It's just that other than Lesnar, Punk and Heyman, nobody is worth a damn because they're so uninteresting.


I didn't think the segment was "great." I just thought it was pretty good and was somewhat intense relative to this particular era. It was a brawl, and while it admitedly wasn't the best brawl, it served it's purpose. We call complain that storylines are done way too quick compared to the old days. Well, they are building this one up alittle bit until the MITB PPV. I don't have a problem with that.

And is Lesnar even going to be on the show tonight? Sorry, I cant get all into that if one of the guys isn't even going to show up.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> It's been ___ years since who died?
> 
> DID THEY MENTION BENOIT? :lmao


:lmao 

WWE embracing their inner Krispen Wah after the Benoit shirt on camera at Payback


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Why do many of you think Vince simply 'buried' Bryan?

He said some may see him as an embarrassment, Vickie asked him what he thinks and he still didn't give her a definitive answer, what I got from the segment was that Daniel Bryan might be turned heel and be one of Vince's favourites (Like The Shield and Curtis Axel as we have seen the past weeks), considering Bryan/HHH confrontation last week it could be a possibility.

Or maybe I am just giving the WWE too much credit.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

SO sheamus gets the pin in Christian's return match on RAW?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Crowd firmly behind Sheamus during that forearm frenzy. :vince


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

M-Diggedy said:


> Christian got a good pop on my Sky, strange.


I noticed that too.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

That's cool. That's cool and pointless.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Sandow not taking the pin. Nice.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

I despise this crowd for rimming Shitmus so much.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

God I miss Edge and Christian tag matches.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Sheamus is still boring.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

AmWolves10 said:


> I bet $10093204923345435 that Cody Rhodes will get pinned this match.


Damn I am good.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

And so ends Rhodes Scholars second run.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Christen cant get the win


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

So wait, what was the point of this match?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Why have Christian back if there's nothing for him? They could've had Christian be an upper-mid card player ie Orton, Bryan, etc. That's gone now.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I hate it when the crowd consists mainly of shrieking kids


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Sucks the breakup of Rhodes Scholars is coming soon after that. they could have been a great tag team.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Sheamus is over as FUCK. He has potential to be the next big face.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Cody and sandow split again


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Couldnt give Christian the pin cause Sheamus needs it more :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

RDEvans said:


> wow never saw that coming......


Ikr? :lmao


----------



## DRz0mbie (Jun 24, 2013)

You know, Sheamus would be tolerable if he wasn't as goofy and happy go lucky as he is. That was an impressive show there. Just came in, kicked ass, and took names. I guess that is what we expected though huh.

Poor Sandow and Rhodes.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Like just why bury Rhodes? Can someone answer that


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Boring match with an absolutely meaningless win.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Is it me or is Sandow being protected?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so the WWE jobs a legit tag team for a singles main eventer and a hasbeen midcarder. What was the point of that


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Sheamus is a Triple H guy. Wearing them D-X colors to pay homage to the King of Kings. :vince2


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I miss this guy


----------



## Ndiech (Jun 16, 2012)

christian is boring as fuck


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Such a shameful thing


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

:lol Del Rio's face in that pic. :lol


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

H.I.M. said:


> Sheamus is over as FUCK. He has potential to be the next big face.


They tried, it failed.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Every 10 minutes is a commercial.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> It's been ___ years since who died?
> 
> DID THEY MENTION BENOIT? :lmao


Nah, they were talking about someone that just died. Jerry Lawler was talking about wrestling him. Strange time to bring something like that up. 

Well, that get's Sheamus out of the way for tonight.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why is the commentator telling me a Champion is controversial? 

Aren't they supposed to be unbiased?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Deptford said:


> SO sheamus gets the pin in Christian's return match on RAW?


Wasn't his return match, Christian faced Barrett last week.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Monday Night Repeat


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

what an upset


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Cole, that word 'controversial', I don't think you know what it means.*


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh hi Otunga.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I think Ziggler will run in and beat up both Del RIo and Jericho.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

They just don't want to stop using the same matches over and over again now do they?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

With Christian returning last week you'd think they'd let him get the pin instead of Sheamus pins Cody/Sandow for the millionth time.

Even Jericho can't get me interested in a ADR match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

LigerJ81 said:


> Couldnt give Christian the pin cause Sheamus needs it more :lmao


Sheamus has a feud, horrible as it is. Christian is just a warm body.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Sheamus winning again?! fpalm


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Fucking Sheamus!


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I really used to watch it. I loved one where they put on a play about raping little boys or something.


You gotta pay the troll toll to get in the boy's hole. Lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i missed most of last week, why are jericho and del rio having a match? 

and why is he controversial now?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Nah, they were talking about someone that just died. Jerry Lawler was talking about wrestling him. Strange time to bring something like that up.
> 
> Well, that get's Sheamus out of the way for tonight.


The irony. :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Allur said:


> They just don't want to stop using the same matches over and over again now do they?


Its less work for them


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Michael Cole is starting to seem like not a heel anymore


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Sheamus needs to die already.

Sandow better win on Smackdown.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

One thing worse then casual fans ...casual female fans.

Preparing myself for the impending Cena pop.

My body isnt ready.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

H.I.M. said:


> Sheamus is over as FUCK. He has potential to be the next big face.


His pops ever since the DB mania incident have steadily been returning and becoming more and more consistent. Sheamus is badass as fuck.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Does anyone know why they keep naming the street fights recently? I mean we have "Chicago street fights" and "Dublin street fights" and whatever they name it when it's the Christmas edition show.
Why Don't they just call it a street fight? Just seems odd to me.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

It was meant to break up Rhode Scholars.
Dam guys you have no faith that WWE Writers know about story progression.

They got this!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

So what happened to the Shield/Christian feud? Will that be limited to Smackdown something? haha


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

people actaully think vince was just burying bryan?
i can acually see bryan being the next wwe top face after this segment


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I didn't think the segment was "great." I just thought it was pretty good and was somewhat intense relative to this particular era. It was a brawl, and while it admitedly wasn't the best brawl, it served it's purpose. We call complain that storylines are done way too quick compared to the old days. Well, they are building this one up alittle bit until the MITB PPV. I don't have a problem with that.
> 
> And is Lesnar even going to be on the show tonight? Sorry, I cant get all into that if one of the guys isn't even going to show up.


That's very fair. I personally just didn't find the opening segment strong enough. I don't feel the need to see this match. I'm a fan of Bryan, but I don't care to see the match tonight. But if others, more so the majority did like it and do look forward to the match, then yes it did serve it's purpose. That's just not something I'm concerned about.

And I doubt it, but we'll likely get Punk/Heyman on the mic which will be fucking quality.



> i can acually see bryan being the next wwe top face after this segment


And then it's posts like these. :lol God damn.


----------



## sharp1398 (Jun 19, 2013)

SO uhh, this thing with Cody taking the beating from Sheamus every week, is it leading to a Cody Rhodes face turn? I don't get it. How much more of this crap can he stand before he turns on Damien or something? Or is WWE just sending the message that bullying is okay so long as it's done to Cody Rhodes?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The momentum from last week hasn't entirely been raped and murdered just yet...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

DerpCena said:


> One thing worse then casual fans ...casual female fans.
> 
> Preparing myself for the impending Cena pop.
> 
> My body isnt ready.


Bail out now! While you still can!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I'll watch SD if Sandow wins tomorrow.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Does anyone know why they keep naming the street fights recently? I mean we have "Chicago street fights" and "Dublin street fights" and *whatever they name it when it's the Christmas edition show.*
> Why Don't they just call it a street fight? Just seems odd to me.


:lmao 

The Lapland Street Fight :vince


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Michael Cole is starting to seem like not a heel anymore


He hasnt been a heel for almost a year.


----------



## themizsucks (Jun 11, 2013)

Sheamus needs to go away, pointless match


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm fed up of Sheamus, man. Christian couldn't even get the pin?!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

DerpCena said:


> One thing worse then casual fans ...casual female fans.
> 
> Preparing myself for the impending Cena pop.
> 
> My body isnt ready.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

BrownianMotion said:


> Sheamus needs to die already.
> 
> Sandow better win on Smackdown.


What are you like 10? :lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The momentum from last week hasn't entirely been raped and murdered just yet...


True.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Sheamus winning again?! fpalm


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

BrownianMotion said:


> Sheamus needs to die already.
> 
> Sandow better win on Smackdown.


Get a grip kid.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The momentum from last week hasn't entirely been raped and murdered just yet...


We're only 25 minutes in.

But they're continuing to build Bryan/Orton from last week and Sandow didn't look weak in that match after pinning Sheamus last week continuing the build for their feud.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Sheamus needs to fucking go, man. I just can't stand him anymore.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

unk5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> That's very fair. I personally just didn't find the opening segment strong enough. I don't feel the need to see this match. I'm a fan of Bryan, but I don't care to see the match tonight. But if others, more so the majority did like it and do look forward to the match, then yes it did serve it's purpose. That's just not something I'm concerned about.
> 
> And I doubt it, but we'll likely get Punk/Heyman on the mic which will be fucking quality.
> 
> ...


Gotcha, that's fair, as well. The good news is this storyline is probably going to be over with at MITB, which isn't that far away. Hopefully Orton will turn heel and Bryan will move on.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Wolverine!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

CM PUNK!!!!! THE BEST IN THE WORLD BABY!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey PUnk


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The momentum from last week hasn't entirely been raped and murdered just yet...


SO far, I preferred the Punk opening over tonight, but its been a good show so far to me. This Sheamus shit kind of hurt the momentum of the show though. I am still looking forward to the next Orton/Bryan match, Punk/Lesnar confrontation and whatever the hell Ziggler is gonna do.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> He hasnt been a heel for almost a year.


Admittedly, I ignore most of what the announce team says.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Punkholic said:


> I'm fed up of Sheamus, man. Christian couldn't even get the pin?!


:HHH2 Christian doesn't go to the gym with me.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Punkster! :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wait, Punk's here?


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

CM PUNK! Raw is worth watching now.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Punk :mark:


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

The best in the world


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Welp. And just like that, the Punk feels are back. Just like old times!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Face punk or tweener?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

EXCUSE ME unk2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Punk :lol


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Punk texting himself?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Vickie's the managing supervisor, but she doesn't know if the performer's are there? Dat work ethic.

EXCUSE ME


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

THAT'S intensity. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> lmao, "a storyline for him". WWE Creative do not have well thought-out storylines for anyone, let's stop lying to ourselves.


They didn't even have anything for Cena after The Rock match at 'Mania.

"Oh fuck. We have nothing planned for this title reign." 

When they knew FULL WELL Cena was going to strapped as soon as they teased Cena winning the Rumble for the
"Best Year Ever" shit.

:cena5

This team doesn't plan 5 minutes ahead, much less write storylines for people. Why bother? 

:vince5 

will just change it anyhow.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Kaitlyn jobber entrance? EDIT:NVM


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Double nipple slip please


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Time for a Kaitlyn nip slip


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Punk dont give a fuck bout no match aint nobody got time for that


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Kaitlyn/Aksana? Again?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Kaitlyn :yum:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh lord, this match again?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

who let Aksana have a match on Raw?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

PUNK!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why is Aksana dressed like a Hart?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I hope we have another wardrobe malfunction tonight! :mark:


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

How many FUCKING TIMES are Kaitlyn and Aksana gonna wrestle? I mean for fucks sake.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Aksana looks like a fucking ******


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Punk's not a complete pushover, good. :yes

And Kaitlyn's looking :datass


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Aksana and Kaitlyn? :yum:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Guessing he's a tweeter?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

double jobber-esque entrance


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Kaitlyn and Layla in the same area?

Best women's match by default. :kanye


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Dat Punk can multiask

CM Punk ‏@CMPunk 31s 
“@BaileyLAKings: @CMPunk I know you are working but good luck tonight!”
Heart is on the ice.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Layla standing by, waiting for that moment to molest Kaitlyn I see.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

TankOfRate said:


> Welp. And just like that, the Punk feels are back. Just like old times!


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

BEST IN THE WORLD IS PISSED :mark:

OW FFS THIS RAW IS STARTING TO TAIL OFF, AKSANA IN A MATCH!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*BE A STAR, KAITLYN.

STEALING R-TRUTH'S BOTTLE MOVE.*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh SHit! The return of that dangerous water bottle!


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ya that was false Raw wasn't the #1 show last Monday


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Jobber Entrance for both Diva, They didnt even give me notice so I could take a bathroom break


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Punk in a match tonight? :mark:


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

She hit her with a water bottle...


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Aksana :yum:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Punk just went full GOAT mode


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Guys remember when WWE used to show both wrestler's entrances? I dont.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Aksana looking less chubby


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao crowd chanting we want puppies


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Aksana is kinda cute.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Vickie just put Punk in a match? But Maddox said the show was packed.

Oh WWE.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Aksana: The Zack Ryder of Divas.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Seriously I would use Layla's accent to tortue prisoners.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

LAYLA


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

ACSplyt said:


> CM PUNK!!!!! THE BEST IN THE WORLD BABY!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ooh Aksana


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Game boy ?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Aksana was hotter when she was blonde


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

lol @ AJ being Kaitlyn


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What happen to money in the bank qualifying matches???


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh lawdy...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LMAO at AJ trolling this is awesome


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

A.J. Lee LOL


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

lawl


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Kaitlyn/Aksana...again?!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

So one week into his return and Christian has already reverted back to being a lifeless, directionless pandering goofball babyface.






Such a waste of talent...


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Failing to keep up the high standards of last week so far. All the hype for little at the moment.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

GOAT AJ! lol


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

We want puppies chants. Kaitlyn's theme is so horrible. AJ LEE!! YUM YUM. THE THIRST IS REAL.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck everything. I can't.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Is that a "We want puppies" chant?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:lmao AJ


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Lmao dafuq


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

WTF...


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

AJ! :lmao


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Aksana's pretty fit actually. Still can't beat Kaitlyn. 

Lol at AJ.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

AJ :lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

AJ :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

:lol :lmao :lol


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

AJ :lmao


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I can't. I really can't.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Well isn't this just odd


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

AJ holy shit :lmao:lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Did Aj just pull a Mickie James?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

lmfao at aj


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

They are spoiling us with diva character development, I'm not complaining.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

crowd just doesnt care


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

AJ

/RAW


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Gotcha, that's fair, as well. The good news is this storyline is probably going to be over with at MITB, which isn't that far away. Hopefully Orton will turn heel and Bryan will move on.


I definitely support both an Orton turn and Bryan moving on, most likely to Cena. Now that's something I could get interested in.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao This is some funny stuff


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I FUCKING LOVE AJ. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

LMFAO


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

The fuck


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

lol @ AJlyn.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

dat music....is just boner killing


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

AJ...... THIS BISH *screams*


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

wtf is this shit


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Make_The_Grade said:


> She hit her with a water bottle...


Shades of R Truth :cole3


:lmao at AJ


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

AJ is such a troll.


----------



## oMonstro (Jan 31, 2012)

CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
“@BaileyLAKings: @CMPunk I know you are working but good luck tonight!”
Heart is on the ice.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

lol, AJ is actually enjoyable when she's on her own aas a heel.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Scott Steiner imitator right there


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

AJ


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Wtf is with Layla's accent? Never heard a woman in the uk with that accent. :lmao Aj!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

:lol


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Feels like it's been forever since there has been a feud over the Divas Championship..


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

un_pretti_er said:


> Get a grip kid.


Get an education, unintelligent & subhuman Sheamus fan.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao

AJ


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lmao I LOVE THIS.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

:lmao AJ so awkward. it's cute so i'm aigt with it.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

why is the divas champion engaging in this tomfoolery


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know, WWE's production crew are the biggest group of assholes in the company. They play the music when the heels come out and play their games to taunt the faces. Why do they allow that? Bunch of jerks they are.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Haha this is hilarious :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

:lmao DAFUQ am I watching


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Twins? :lol


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

AJ is the best diva in ages


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Pointless Divas match...again fpalm


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Raw ....*

Continues to be very entertaining. As if someone else is writing. There have just been a ton of good things happening as far as the matches and storylines go. All 3 members of the Shield you can pretty much count on having good matches. Bryan and Orton rivaly has been good. Even the divas matches have been intersting lately but that is mostly when AJ Lee is involved. Ziggler snapping last week and beating down Del Rio was VERY old school imo. Just something about the way it went down and Ziggler of course has that old school feel to him. 

Punk Lesnar? McMahons vs Triple H? The Mark Henry fake retire. Perfect's son holding the usually irrelevant IC belt. Sandow and Rhodes wrestling tonight and Rhodes looking like a boss for once... A lot of things happening. I could go on and on with things I have enjoyed lately. Show is far from perfect but gotta like where things seem to be headed.

And this shit with AJ Lee and Big E is pretty great. Big E has got an insane personality and does really funny voices.

Keep it up Raw

AJ Lee's theme song is out of this world great.

Oh and don't make me bring up the wyatt family. EATER OF WORLDS. DANCING IN THE ASHES.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

BIG BOOTY HO


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

LMOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

yeah if Ziggler ever becomes a face, AJ Lee sure won't change back


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm so glad I tuned in to Raw for the first time in weeks.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

THIS IS HILARIOUS


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dignity. Something clearly not in the Divas handbook.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*SEXUAL CHOCOLATE BIG E*


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

God, I love how the WWE thinks that this childish Divas crap is entertaining.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

El Capitano said:


> Wtf is with Layla's accent? Never heard a woman in the uk with that accent. :lmao Aj!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's what happens when posh girls from chelsea spend to much time in america.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Big E with that shirt kills me :lol


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao

Lawd can we please stop recycling the same old shit for every single Divas feud? Like, how many times have we seen that fat suit? STAHP


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Big E.. Oh I fucking can't :lol


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

BIG E :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Big E Langston with that chocolate dong for Kaitlyn. :lol DAT ACTING


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I definitely support both an Orton turn and Bryan moving on, most likely to Cena. Now that's something I could get interested in.


Yep, that's what I'm hoping for, too. Just hope Vince doesn't fuck it up.


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

Lmao this is hilarious

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Kaitlyn>AJ


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Here comes big dick


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

so we're gonna recap this shitty storyline :StephenA2


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

It was me all along Kaitlyn!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Big D to save the day


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

What a terrible segment.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is Dolph Ziggler going to come out for the save to complete his face turn


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

unDASHING said:


> why is the divas champion engaging in this tomfoolery


AJ's entire WWE run has been tomfoolery


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

LOOL BIG EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol @ bigEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

I..


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

OMFG :lol :lmao


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

This is awesome. :lmao

It was me all along


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

I can't get over Big E's island shirts.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Big E and those damn shirts.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh my

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

3 AIN'T ENOUGH MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN I need FIVE


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

give him the oscars now


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

_Big E, Big E, Big E, can't you see? Sometimes your words just hypnotize me_

No seriously, don't give this dude a mic


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Great match. Would watch again


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

This is fucking incredible

BIG E'S VOICE :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

IT WAS ME ALL ALONG KAITLYN


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Big E is a clown. :lol


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

LMFAO AJ


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

boobs as big as kaitlyn too


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dayum. AJ is mean!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

This so great.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

This is the BEST.


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

lol :lol


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Big E :lol another awesome shirt as well haha


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL gotta love AJ :lmao


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

:lol this Diva stuff's actually been pretty good for the past few weeks.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Big E should be in Shakespeare


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

AJ is just so fucking hilarious, she is the best Diva in WWE today


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Holy shit :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Big E aint got Shit on Ratingz :henry1


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

"3 AIN'T ENOUGH, I NEED 5"

Coolest opening to a theme since :

"MOVE, GET IT GET IT GET IT GET IT"


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

LMFAO AJ GOAT!

What was up with that clip of Aksana and Kaitlyn fighting on Smackdown? It looked like Kaitlyn tried to hit her off the trash can, but they slipped on the water and couldn't get up, so they like slipped and slide their way into the trash can hahahah


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> What an awkward fucking start to the show.
> 
> Lesnar/Punk/Heyman please.


Bc lesnar staring at punk while Heyman and punk masturbate on the mic is so interesting


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

DAMMIT RAW YOU TRICKED ME LAST WEEK!

"you only get 1 good episode a month dammit!" :vince3


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

AJ is fucking brilliant :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Big E is fucking awful. Fire him already.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Fuck it, I'm digging it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wrestlecrap worthy?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

This shit :lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

That *****, Big E with the Shakespearean prose and AJ with that promo swag!

AJ cuts better promos than Ziggler. True Story. bama3


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Damn AJ is a great Heel.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

BIG E N AJ >>>>


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cornette face.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Hahaha big e!!! Love his theme songs 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Please keep the camera off of Kaitlyn...


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

what the hell is this


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

GOATs.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

this reminds me of piggy james


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

That was great, AJ and Big E was fucking awesome


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

talking about butts with Ms. New Booty standing next to her. The irony


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

AJ IS GOAT HEEL! :lol


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

That was awesome :lmao


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

IT WAS ME AUSTIN :vince


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

What would Dolph think about this.. Big e picking up aj like that

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Big E is the best


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

AJ is a breathe of fresh air when it comes to the divas to be honest, it's a shame she's surrounded by the shit that is on the roster right now. I wasn't even a fan of her when she was doing her shit last year.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AJ straight trolling! :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Big E about to give AJ dat Big D :datass


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Divas feud actually keeping me sat down looking at the screen?
What the hell is going on?!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Watch Big E steal Ziggy's girlfriend in Monsters of... I mean the WWE APP. :cole3


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Aj is superb


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Car crash.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

virus21 said:


> AJ's entire WWE run has been tomfoolery


this is the best storyline for the divas in a long time


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Cornette face.


Double that


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Kaitlyn's acting is just....

Although, I bet you she stars in the next WWE film!*


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

This segment was better than any Sheamus match ever


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Do angles where one person impersonates the other with a costume ever work anymore?
Maybe DX and Scott Hall pulled it off a few times, I don't know.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> That *****, Big E with the Shakespearean prose and AJ with that promo swag!
> 
> AJ cuts better promos than Ziggler. True Story. bama3


She cuts better promos than most of the roster.


----------



## DRz0mbie (Jun 24, 2013)

AJ Lee is so adorable. Haha. Fucking awesome.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

AJ Lee = future HOF


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm just happy there is some form of development with the divas, I know most people don't give a fuck, but I do!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Although, I am 100% here for Big E's shirt collection tbh.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

ANother Wyatt Promo :mark:


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

She gonna get that Vitamin BBC from the BIG E


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Here's the thing, this won't get Kaitlyn over


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

WYATTS


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

As much as I hate AJ for burying Bryan and Punk last year, she's really good.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Wyatts :mark:


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

bray wyatt doesnt seem like the type to be 'tweeting'


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

CM Punk ‏@CMPunk 6m
“@BaileyLAKings: @CMPunk I know you are working but good luck tonight!”
Heart is on the ice.

Wow, his heart isn't in it


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Wyatt family :mark:


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Wyatt family please


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah...Think AJ's my favorite now.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Is it me or has Bradshaw not aged a day?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Gimme dat Wyatt


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I think the best part about this is that everyone still likes AJ more. If they have a rematch at MITB the crowd is just going to cheer AJ anyway, which makes it even funnier because it's true that nobody really likes her.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Big E about to give AJ dat Big D :datass


You mean Kaitlyn. :vince2


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I love AJ, man! :lmao


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Dunmer said:


> She cuts better promos than most of the roster.


its so true, shes the best diva since trish


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

OMG WYATT TIME :mark::mark:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Bray Wyatt tweets? I didn't know he had service out there. :side:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jesus Christ the Wyatts are awesome.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

More Wyatt promos


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> Do angles where one person impersonates the other with a costume ever work anymore?
> Maybe DX and Scott Hall pulled it off a few times, I don't know.


Nation/DX


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Wyatt Family! Can't wait til they debut!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

"We're coming." :mark:


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Really like the creepy Wyatt promos.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> this is the best storyline for the divas in a long time


Its the only storyline for the divas in a long time


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

MORE WYATT :yes:
Dammit when are these guys debuting already, I'm fucking hyped


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I hate every facial expression Jerry Lawler makes...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Be A Star 

I got a feeling AJ and Kaitlyn are so going to kiss and make up


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Wyatt family :mark:


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Don't they always seem to play Wyatt Family vignettes after Kaitlyn segments? With the whole spiralling out of control angle they look to be going with, I can definitely see the Wyatt family abducting her of some sort. Which makes me think that they won't debut for a while yet.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

They really coming? Been a while.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

BRAY WYATT...


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Kaitlyn's acting is just....
> 
> Although, I bet you she stars in the next WWE film!*


One Night in Kaitlyn. :mark:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

RATINGS HENRY


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I do find it disturbing that, in Kelly Kelly's absence, JBL is the one leading the charge in dead eyed rictus grins.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Looks like they're gonna drag out Wyatt Promos until after MITB


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Still not the "next week" vignette? They're going to kill the momentum.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why do we need a reCRAP of what happened on raw last week. Why waste time just have Henry or cena come out to speak about it


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Recaps?!? I seen this on Main Event and Smackdown.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Did anyone else here besides me get the "It was me all along!" reference? That was brilliant.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow, I actually laughed at some of AJ's material. She's done all right for herself.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They're going to recap Henry's angle? fpalm

Can we just continue the story?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

They're ruining Wyatt before he even debuts. People will shit there pants 10X more if you tease us with Wyatt, not shove him down our throats.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's like the Mickie/Piggy James angle, but instead of making fun of her for being fat, they're making fun of Kaitlyn for being built. 

That was funny, and unexpected.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

I love Big E. The day he walks out in any of his own merch and not a 1970's wallpaper shirt is the day his career stagnates.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Man, I can't believe I've been thoroughly entertained since Payback. The fuck is going on? Seriously, it's not perfect - but for some reason, it's interesting.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks like he won't be debuting tonight, but we're getting closer. CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:henry1 recap :mark:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Next we replay a segment you saw last week. Three hours is unnecessary.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

TaylorFitz said:


> I think the best part about this is that everyone still likes AJ more. If they have a rematch at MITB the crowd is just going to cheer AJ anyway, which makes it even funnier because it's true that nobody really likes her.


haha at payback I still can't get over
"YOU TAPPED OUT YOU TAPPED OUT!!!"


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

They are actually building up a divas feud. What an awesome segment. AJ is awesome. :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Dunmer said:


> She cuts better promos than most of the roster.


Gotta agree with you on this one.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Just what I wanted

Another wyatt vignette


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Raw ....*

Stop making so many topics, chill out


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Its either about a diva "getting around" or a diva being bullied. I feel diva story lines could use more depth and change.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Lok said:


> They really coming? Been a while.


It's a long walk

They are going to wait too long till they debut them and the hype will run out


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Wait..why the fuck would a crazed psychopath be tweeting in the middle of a forest?


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

The product may not be the best these days but you cannot deny the quality of the overall roster. Such a strong wrestling oriented roster. The Wyatt family may add some intriguing characters to Raw.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dunmer said:


> One Night in Kaitlyn. :mark:


:vince2


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Damn I like Big E's shirt something wrong with me?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw ....*

Uhm yeah good to know but, not trying to hate or anything, there's a big-ass thread just for all of this on Mondays you know? Especially since RAW has been up for only half an hour.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

Dunmer said:


> One Night in Kaitlyn. :mark:


:clap:durant2:clap


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> Dat Punk can multiask
> 
> CM Punk ‏@CMPunk 31s
> “@BaileyLAKings: @CMPunk I know you are working but good luck tonight!”
> Heart is on the ice.


Pretty sure he tweeted that during that segment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Enough with the Wyatt vignettes and have them debut already, plz.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

H.I.M. said:


> Wait..why the fuck would a crazed psychopath be tweeting in the middle of a forest?


The WWE App is everywhere :vince5


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Pre-debut: The Wyatts are awesome!

Debut: Yesssss!

3 weeks later after they've established an M.O. and are continuing to do so: Wow, I'm so bored with the Wyatts; They need to do something different.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Daiko said:


> OMG WYATT TIME :mark::mark:





TripleG said:


> Jesus Christ the Wyatts are awesome.





y2j4lyf said:


> More Wyatt promos


Too bad they won't debut already.


----------



## The Devmeister (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Raw ....*

I agree it is getting better, not to mention aksana is boner inducing.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kennedyowns said:


> Its either about a diva "getting around" or a diva being bullied. I feel diva story lines could use more depth and change.


In this day in age? Don't count on it


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I can't believe Michael McGillicutty is getting a push and Husky Harris is about to. I'm not complaining, but if you told me that when they were stumbling around with Nexus, I would have told you to shut the fuck up and eat my grandma's soiled depends after taco night at the nursing home.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Vince Vaughn and Owen Wilson again, but in a slightly different movie, bet they end up falling in love with someone they shouldn't.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey is anyone keeping up with Curtis Axel's undefeated streak? I think he could pass Goldberg.

He's like 10-0 or something already


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Can't wait for Wyatt to debut! :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

PhilThePain said:


> Pre-debut: The Wyatts are awesome!
> 
> Debut: Yesssss!
> 
> 3 weeks later after they've established an M.O. and are continuing to do so: Wow, I'm so bored with the Wyatts; They need to do something different.


Yep.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I hate every facial expression Jerry Lawler makes...


:lawler

And I hate how the "WWE Universe is buzzing" about everything.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Lawlers too old to dress like that.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The WWE universe is still "buzzing". :lol


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Time for some ratings


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Raw has been solid so far, continuing and progressing feuds well.

I hope we get some Money in the Bank match build though. I'm also certain we will get another Bray Wyatt vignette.


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME (May 9, 2013)

TankOfRate said:


> :lmao
> 
> Lawd can we please stop recycling the same old shit for every single Divas feud? Like, how many times have we seen that fat suit? STAHP


Not a fat suit, it's a muscle suit.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Didn't we get a recap of this at the beginning?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

This music :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

fpalm they just recapped this 30 minutes ago when the show started


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wouldn't it be an emmy not an Oscar?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

I will never get tired of watching this.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

John Cena will never be the greatest WWE Champion of all time.


----------



## RKO914 (May 21, 2013)

I fucking love AJ. That promo, including Big E, was hilarious. 

Happy with RAW so far. Even more so if we see the Henry/Cena feud moving forward after the recap.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

PunkShoot said:


> Time for some ratings


:henry1


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Dat deadlift


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

This is worth recapping, EPIC segment


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at John's character completely falling for the trap. 

Stupid should hurt, ha ha.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Enough with the Wyatt vignettes and have them debut already, plz.


No kidding.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Get em' Mark!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Give Henry an Oscar and The WWE Championship


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

MARK RATINGZ HENRY! :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kennedyowns said:


> Its either about a diva "getting around" or a diva being bullied. I feel diva story lines could use more depth and change.


At this point feel lucky you're getting a divas storyline at all, even this ham-fisted one.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Give this man a grammy.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

It's bringing back the tears from last week.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

WWE video packages :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

WWE video packages still own


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

darkguy said:


> Hey is anyone keeping up with Curtis Axel's undefeated streak? I think he could pass Goldberg.
> 
> He's like 10-0 or something already


except Goldberg didn't lose a hundred matches before


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:henry1

Dear lord the recap of this segment is epic.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*John Cena has to be the most gullible man in the WWE. 

No one wants to be your friend, John.*


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Damn good promo vingette from the WWE for Henry. :mark: :mark:


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

VintageOrton said:


> "We're coming."


Dafuq :lmao


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Wouldn't it be awesome if Cole started to build for another Wyatt vignette about to show but then the lights go out and the eery Wyatt music plays around the arena, the lights slowly start to come on and you see Wyatt rocking in his chair at the top of the stage with Harper and Rowan in front of him as they stand their in silence before Wyatt whispers "We're here.." then menacingly laughs as the lights go out and they cut to a break.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The greatest performance of all time by the greatest of all time. Mark "THE RATINGS" Henry because that's what he does!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

"Thank You Henry...For Taking the WWE Championship from John Cena" (one can only hope that does happen)


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Recaps... Seriously?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

"Baby i'm coming home" :lmao


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

For once I don't mind a recap because this was just brilliant.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

:lol John shaking his head.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Good god. Awesome promo. :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

YOU THINK IT'S THAT EASY?

:lmao


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Henry's promo greatest of the last half decade


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I GOT ALOT LEF' in da' TANK!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Watching that replay it was all Cenas fault. if he didnt try to hog Henrys spotlight and go back in the ring to raise his hand, he never would have gotten slammed


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

THATS FUCKING WHAT FUCKING I FUCKING DO


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Gotta love Henry! CUZ THATS WHAT HE DO!


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

YOU THINK IT'S THAT EASY? :henry1
I GOT A LOT LEFT IN THE TANK :henry1


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

"DATS...WHAT I DOOOOOO" :mark:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I wish I could fast forward right now. Still better than Miz though.


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

WWE not letting us hear the cheers for Henry when he slammed Cena NID :lol


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

That was epic.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Henry deserves an award? The guy who creates the WWE videos deserves one.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

NoyK said:


> Give this man a grammy.


I think you meant an Emmy. He wasn't singing in promo.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Do you see..see what Henry did..he made a fool of John Cena..how dare he


:henry1


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Albert Del boRIO


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

It is such a shame it took Henry so long to become this good. He would have been WWE Champion easily if he was this good in 2006.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Y2J!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why am I never happy to see Jericho anymore?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

JeriGOAT vs. DEL TACO! Inb4 Ziggler interferes setting up a triple threat match at Money in the Bank. :vince2


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jericho wishes he could troll us as well as Henry did


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Disciple514 said:


> I think you meant an Emmy. He wasn't singing in promo.


What he was saying was music to _my_ ears.

:troll


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Jericho already? Nice


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

WTF, they bother to recap all of the promo and then don't even follow up with something related in the slightest. Yáll are starting to fuck up again


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Disciple514 said:


> He wasn't singing in promo.


I'd pay to see that! :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Keeping with their commercial break at every minute ending with 0.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*"I STILL GOT A LOT IN THE TANK !"*:henry1


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Jericho wishes he could troll us as well as Henry did


 But he invented trolling


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

GOOD GAWD ALMIGHTY THAT SEGMENT!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Jericho!!! Best in the World!!!


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Raw ....*



NoyK said:


> Uhm yeah good to know but, not trying to hate or anything, there's a big-ass thread just for all of this on Mondays you know? Especially since RAW has been up for only half an hour.


You can't discuss anything in that Raw thread. It goes like a mile a minute and nobody discusses, they just observe and comment.


----------



## RobertC (Apr 15, 2013)

Commercial break, divas segment, commercial break, Henry segment recap, commercial break

What the holy fuck?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I read somewhere that Vince was trying to bury Bryan. Can someone elaborate?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Not against Del Rio again...fpalm


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

wrestle_champion said:


>


:clap


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Why am I never happy to see Jericho anymore?


He's boring as fuck now and doesn't seem to actually have a character anymore, so I don't blame you.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

SUITS SEASON 3 :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

El Kal the mexican superman albert del rio


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

NEW, INNOVATIVE WWE BOOKING: "(Enter any number) in a lifetime"

:vince5


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

wrestle_champion said:


>


TRUTH! :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It really bothers me that Jericho is mere enhancement talent.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

wrestle_champion said:


>


That is so unfunny it hurts.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Jericho!!! Best in the World!!!


unk


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Sometimes I forget I'm actually watching wrestling because there are so many fucking commercials.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

wrestle_champion said:


>


Damn, Eddie was really juiced up.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Why am I never happy to see Jericho anymore?


Same :sad:


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

wrestle_champion said:


>


LOL! This!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

RobertC said:


> Commercial break, divas segment, commercial break, Henry segment recap, commercial break
> 
> What the holy fuck?


I guess AJ was ok, and they teased the Ortion/Bryan match for later tonight, but other than that, nothing has really gone on in hr1 at all.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Meh, this match will probably be the exact replica of the one on Smackdown, go 5-10 minutes before Ziggler comes out.

Shouldn't Ziggler/Del Rio have a segment instead tonight, Ziggler calling out Del Rio for a fight or something.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

wrestle_champion said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :clap


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Berbz said:


> Henry deserves an award? The guy who creates the WWE videos deserves one.


The only person I remember ever putting those guys over on TV is Flair.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, saw that When's Marvel sign.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Magna Carta Holy Grail has NOT leaked yet.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seriously, there weren't this many commercials during Raw just 10 years ago. WTF happened?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Hopefully it won't be long until Ziggler comes out to interrupt the match. Not excited for it at all.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

y2j4lyf said:


> Same :sad:


I think he is losing a little TOO much for too long. No matter how talented you are, it is just hard to get people into your character when you're always losing. Look at what happened to Cody Rhodes.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gobsayscomeon said:


> It really bothers me that Jericho is mere enhancement talent.


that is how part timers should be used


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

PLEASE DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME!!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*DONT TRY THIS AT HOME.*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Rare to see a "don't try this" on raw anymore.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## themizsucks (Jun 11, 2013)

ADR:cussin: time to watch some baseball


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Figured it was about time they added that in.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

The Don't Try This commercial with Rey Mysterio is the GOAT.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> Christian teaming up with Sheamus? fpalm


Christian can't face The Shield by himself. Sheamus and Christian will likely go after the tag titles.


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Does the new Summer Camp show have Jason Voorhees? if not. It's not summer camp.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Seriously, there weren't this many commercials during Raw just 10 years ago. WTF happened?


Money!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

finally they show that "Do Not Try This At Home" vid ever since the incident where the kid killed his sister with wrestling moves


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Seriously, there weren't this many commercials during Raw just 10 years ago. WTF happened?


Vince got outrageously greedy


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME (May 9, 2013)

Why the hell do Luke Harper and Erick Rowan have twitter accounts? Bray Wyatt having one is stupid enough but those two who look like they have a hard time figuring out how to get dressed is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So how are they going to Seperate Dolph/AJ or are they planning on dropping that stable?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

My newfound apathy towards Uncle Jericho is mildly depressing. Is this what Amber feels like when she sees Punk?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

WTF was that :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey del rio is here hahaha


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Ricardo's southern accent

:lmao


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Is Ricardo drunk?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:lmao Ricardo


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I think Ricardo Rodriguez gets more heat than Del Rio...fpalm


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Ricardo :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ricardo with the Southern Hick blast.


----------



## KramerDSP (Oct 3, 2012)

JC00 said:


> The only person I remember ever putting those guys over on TV is Flair.


It was actually HBK that put over a guy editing his videos when he gave his retirement speech on Raw.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Ricardo just failed...


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Ricardo :lol


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

lol at Ricardo


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Latino's booed in South Carolina?

Really? :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ricardo what the- :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ugh this guy. Sorry Jericho, but I can't stand this goof. Time to make a sammich.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

WWE really want Del Rio as a heel now, considering Ricardo is taking the piss out of a Southern accent.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

i missed what ricardo did :sad:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

H.I.M. said:


> That is so unfunny it hurts.


Maybe you should see a doctor. It's not funny cause it's true.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I wish they'd go back to ADR's orginal music


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

virus21 said:


> Vince got outrageously greedy


:vince2


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ziggler needs to get an actual segment soon, not just run ins...


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Del Rio needs a new theme song to go with his heel turn.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm surprised they haven't slowed down Del Rio's theme song just to tell us he's evil now.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Holy shit Batman, it's DEL TACO and his sidekick, RICKY RICARDO!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ricardo makes fun of the crowd and they still join him in the chants. Dafuq? :lol


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Ricardo getting more heat than del Rio just by doing a poor Southern Accent. :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DAT HEAT!!!! :adr oh wait


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DoinkTheClown1 said:


> Does the new Summer Camp show have Jason Voorhees? if not. It's not summer camp.


It should have Angela Baker


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm not sure if this crowd knows that Del Rio/Ricardo turned heel.

Edit: Nevermind. Ricardo is just that over.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

oh yeah, Ziggler vs Del Rio at MITB, i hope Ziggler beats the shit out of Del Rio and regains his title


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

They just gave Y2J a jobber entrance, the fuck is wrong with this fucking company


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

man, if they're not gonna give ADR his cars back, at least give him the pyro


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

No reaction for Del Rio whatsoever.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Ziggler to win at Money in the Bank, please.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Of course Lawler would huff and puff after JBL congratulated Mark Henry.










Just doing the absolute most, per usual.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

AmWolves10 said:


> Ziggler needs to get an actual segment soon, not just run ins...


:cole3 Perhaps I can interest you in this app I have...


----------



## RKO914 (May 21, 2013)

Got to love Ricardo. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Stream stuffed up! I'm back woo!


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Raw ....*

Hasn't been a dull moment in the first hour. This match will go until 8. Bryan vs Orton was fun as hell though it went short. The Tag Team match with Team Scholars was pretty darn solid. Divas match was cool because of AJ Lee and Langston, and now Jericho vs Del Rio? And we haven't even seen The Shield yet? Still have a Bryan vs Orton rematch? Possibly a Shield match?

Going to be a very, very good Raw.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

It's hard to have Ziggler be face and his two companions be heel. I like Team Ziggler, but either AJ and Big E need to turn, or Ziggler needs to seperate from them.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

We want Ziggler!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

AJ and Big E are heels and Ziggler is a face? how the hell does that work out?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

murder said:


> They just gave Y2J a jobber entrance, the fuck is wrong with this fucking company


No they didn't


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

ALberto Del Borio doing his thing and putting people to sleep.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

murder said:


> They just gave Y2J a jobber entrance, the fuck is wrong with this fucking company


No they didn't


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

murder said:


> They just gave Y2J a jobber entrance, the fuck is wrong with this fucking company


no they didnt lol that was a commercial break


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Liking Del Rio's attire the past few weeks.

Black and red and now Black and gold.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

murder said:


> They just gave Y2J a jobber entrance, the fuck is wrong with this fucking company


LOL no they didn't.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

I really wish Del Rio would just give up attempting to be a pro wrestler. He's not good at it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

murder said:


> They just gave Y2J a jobber entrance, the fuck is wrong with this fucking company


He made his entrance before the commercial break.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

VIVA LA RIO! :vince3


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I really hope Ziggler gets that title back at SummerSlam.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Ooh, that dropkick was sick.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

murder said:


> They just gave Y2J a jobber entrance, the fuck is wrong with this fucking company


He came out before the commercial. No worries. They haven't lost it that much.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Who is Ryder wrestling tonight?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> I think Ricardo Rodriguez gets more heat than Del Rio...fpalm


Now that they're heels again, we're back to the "Double J" Jeff Jarrett/Roadie dynamic


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

That referee looks really stoned.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Dear Jerry 'The King' Lawler,

Would you kindly find a retirement home. Or just lose your voice. Either option. I don't mind. 

Your Sincerely,

99% of the WWE fans.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ziggler face, His girls and best friend heels


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> I really wish Del Rio would just give up attempting to be a pro wrestler. He's not good at it.



Just one of the top 5 in ring workers, no biggy


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

NathWFC said:


> I really wish Del Rio would just give up attempting to be a pro wrestler. He's not good at it.


Hes the mexican Khali


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

The crowd is actually really good for the south.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Stad said:


> AJ and Big E are heels and Ziggler is a face? how the hell does that work out?


Such an odd dynamic.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*By WWE logic, adding the scarf make Del Rio/Ricardo x10 more evil.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Aid180 said:


> It's hard to have Ziggler be face and his two companions be heel. I like Team Ziggler, but either AJ and Big E need to turn, or Ziggler needs to seperate from them.


But how is AJ going to turn face after basically driving Katylin into a mental breakdown? They have to separate then.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

murder said:


> They just gave Y2J a jobber entrance, the fuck is wrong with this fucking company


jobber entrance!
are you even watching?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Zigglers championship win wasn't controversial. It was orgasmic everyone was jizzing in their pants the moment he won and were on there feet running out of their houses hugging their neighbors and shouting he won it!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> That referee looks really stoned.


Now that you point it out, yes


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Who is Ryder wrestling tonight?


Catering like every week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Who is Ryder wrestling tonight?


His imaginary friend. Although, I doubt his imaginary friend will agree to put Ryder over.


----------



## themizsucks (Jun 11, 2013)

BORING


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

rjsbx1 said:


> *By WWE logic, adding the scarf make Del Rio/Ricardo x10 more evil.*


:vince3 bad guys always wear scarves and beanies!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Why are we getting more commercials than usual tonight?


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Fucking adverts tonight holy hell


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

murder said:


> They just gave Y2J a jobber entrance, the fuck is wrong with this fucking company


The fuck you on about, we just saw it.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

murder said:


> They just gave Y2J a jobber entrance, the fuck is wrong with this fucking company


No they didn't, pay attention.


----------



## joshL (Oct 29, 2012)

Chris Beniot is coming out tonight to strangle some kids.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Just caught up live.

Bryan/Orton was good.

I hope Kaitlyn buries AJ. lol

Lets see this Wyatt bunch!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Commercial every 10 minutes. Streak still intact.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Low on App mentions. Is it a miracle?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> I really hope Ziggler gets that title back at SummerSlam.


I agree. I want him to see him kick Del Rio ass and get that title back. :mark: Dolph's definitely gonna be a great babyface.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

the fox said:


> jobber entrance!
> are you even watching?


I'm starting to wonder this myself with some of the posts I see here.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

themizsucks said:


> BORING


you cant have boring without R-I-O


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You know JBL was like an old person proud of himself of using "hip" lingo when he dropped wahmbulance.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Berbz said:


> Catering like every week.


hey Ryder, i want my hamburger medium-rare, thanks


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Dr.Boo said:


> :vince3 bad guys always wear scarves and beanies!


*:vince4 But, Ricardo also has the face turn bucket! That might confused the fans! *


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

joshL said:


> Chris Beniot is coming out tonight to strangle some kids.


:StephenA


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

They JUST came back from commercials.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Over the top, nonsensical commercial for a gaming console? Yeah dats cool


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I imagine there this many commercials because Cena's segment will probably be longer than 10 minutes and the same goes with Punk/Heyman or whatever is going on regarding them two.

If you have noticed they have gone to a break every 10 minutes.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Did we really just get 6 commercial breaks before 9 PM?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

No mention of the App tonight, poor kid getting buried at the height of his push.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Man, that Playstation commercial was something.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

HHHGame78 said:


> Low on App mentions. Is it a miracle?


You jinxed it now we're going to be constantly bombarded by the commentators talking about the app :no:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Who is Ryder wrestling tonight?


He's too busy "Touting It Out!" to wrestle, like other members of the WWE Universe, he's in shock over Mark Henry's actions last week


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

kanefan08 said:


> I hope Kaitlyn buries AJ. lol


Your one of the few


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Why the fuck does RR carry around that bucket though?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Despicable Me 2 :lol


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

I can't handle all these commercials man.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Why the fuck does RR carry around that bucket though?


When a guy's gotta go, a guy's gotta go.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

This match didn't need to happen, Ziggler and Del Rio needed a segment this week. Why is Jericho wrestling Del Rio for no reason


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Imagine if the Benoit Suicide thing was an angle. Would be the biggest angle in the history of the company and he's still alive hiding in Korea or some shit.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

SideTableDrawer said:


> No mention of the App tonight, poor kid getting buried at the height of his push.


Are you deaf?


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Why the fuck does RR carry around that bucket though?


Presumably mimicking what they do in boxing.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Running Enziguri! Nice.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> Why the fuck does RR carry around that bucket though?


Del Rio needs to be pooper scooped


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*That PlayStation commercial was freaking awesome.*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I wish Jericho started doing the "Come On Baybay!" pin pose again. It works whether he's a heel or a face.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Wish this match would hurry the hell up, it's so boring lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cyon said:


> Man, that Playstation commercial was something.


It has a lot of game easter eggs.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It's sad that Del Rio's announcer is more over than he is.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Bullydully said:


> Why are we getting more commercials than usual tonight?


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

TakeMyGun said:


> Imagine if the Benoit Suicide thing was an angle. Would be the biggest angle in the history of the company and he's still alive hiding in Korea or some shit.


If it was an Angle, Vince has probably forgotten about it by now and Benoit is just sitting a hut confused and anxiously waiting for a phone call.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Michael Cole's FAV FIVE WORDS:

"unloading." 
"VINTAGE"
"hounds of justice"
"Cena evokes the emotion"
"WWE APP"*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

No matter how utterly elegant it is, every time Del Rio hits that enziguri, I remember him just flat-out missing Big Show at Extreme Rules or whenever it was. And then it's ruined. RUINED


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Da Silva said:


> If it was an Angle, Vince has probably forgotten about it by now and Benoit is just sitting a hut confused and anxiously waiting for a phone call.


... In Hell. :vince5


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This week has been boring so far. Not shitty, just boring.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Prediction for tonight: Khali brings the :buried to :ambrose2:reigns:rollins in a 3 on 1 Handicap match because Khali is Superman and :vince3 Loves him.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Michael Cole's FAV FIVE WORDS:
> 
> "unloading."
> "VINTAGE"
> ...


:cole3 Don't forget 'classic' Thesauruses are a great tool!


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

What are they chanting?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

They ARE putting some thought into this turn man. First Punk, now Jericho, fan favorites he can heel it up against, trying to get the slower people to understand clearer that Del Rio is the definite heel here, so when Ziggler comes back he's gonna get that pro-babyface crowd behind him. I see what you're doing here WWE!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> ... In Hell. :vince5


*:vince3 No Chance in Hell?*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Ricardo Rodriguez is trending and has more Twitter mentions than ADR.


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

All of ADR's kicks sound the same. I bet his thigh is getting sore from smacking it so much.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Solid match so far. The crowd is into it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Michael Cole's FAV FIVE WORDS:
> 
> "unloading."
> "VINTAGE"
> ...


And "WWE Universe"! :vince3


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Anyone wish a requirement for a commentator was to learn new words once in a while?

I'm so tired of hearing Cole say words like thunderous and throw


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> I wish Jericho started doing the "Come On Baybay!" pin pose again. It works whether he's a heel or a face.


Yep, and while we're at it, let him bring back his crybaby character from WCW. That version of Jericho was hilarious. CONSPIRACY VICTIM.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, I'm pretty bored by this match.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Ricardo is pretty entertaining if you just watch him at ringside.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Michael Cole's FAV FIVE WORDS:
> 
> "unloading."
> "VINTAGE"
> ...


Needs more "*THE NUMBERRRRRS GAMEEEEEE!*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Just end this. Sigh.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Michael Cole's FAV FIVE WORDS:
> 
> "unloading."
> "VINTAGE"
> ...


You mean FAVE FIVE LINES yeah? Not words. 

I'm being picky so I'll get my coat.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow. I know it shouldn't be shocking anymore, but Del Rio is really boring.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

This match is dragging. Del Rio's offence is so boring at times.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i blame Del Rio for this boring match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Del Rio is a walking, talking bore.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Lol that Jericho miss with the hand


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

This is a really poor match. Moments here and there but that's it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Wow. I know it shouldn't be shocking anymore, but Del Rio is really boring.


Doesn't help we're waiting on a Ziggler run-in and Jericho's in his "perpetually directionless" phase that all his returns go to.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow this match is still on?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> I wish Jericho started doing the "Come On Baybay!" pin pose again. It works whether he's a heel or a face.


He should do the little grunt he did in WCW/nWo Revenge as well.

:jericho : *"Neeeeeeeeeey"*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Da Silva said:


> If it was an Angle, Vince has probably forgotten about it by now and Benoit is just sitting a hut confused and anxiously waiting for a phone call.


He'll end up calling Vince midway through the show and is like "Hey Vince, remember the angle you told me about six years ago? I've been waiting on that call all week"

"You'll be taken care of next week, kid. I can't now!" - :vince4


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

this match is boring


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Del Rio is boring. He needs a gimmick change asap.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

rjsbx1 said:


> *:vince3 No Chance in Hell?*


He's getting no chance in hell unlike the chance he got six years ago with his family! :vince5


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Jericho GOAT with that bridge


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Sexy from Jericho :mark:


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Wow. I know it shouldn't be shocking anymore, but Del Rio is really boring.


Bold statement


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Northern lights suplex yummy


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol at :cole3 calling Jericho's Northern Lights suplex a "bridge."

Fucking mong.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

So who is CM Punk wrestling tonight? unk2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why does the WWE feel like htey need to give a boring wrestler like Del Rio a 15-20 min TV match but give someone we want to see like Daniel Bryan a 5 minute no double DQ match


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Great match


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I really do not understand Del Rio. I mean, he's obviously competent in the ring, his promos aren't _that_ bad and there's something naturally charming/charismatic about him. But everything he does is just impossibly boring. I'm the kind of person who can find a way to like pretty much anything but all the years he's been here Del Rio has just done nothing for me. (and it's not me, it's definitely you bb)


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Just end this already.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I wish del Rio would have a leaver loses town match. With him losing of course.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Come on, Jericho!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I am ready for this match to be over now.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DAT COUNTER BY JERICHO. :datass :mark: :datass :mark: :datass :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao Love when Jericho does that spin when his opponent reverses the walls of jericho.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

AmWolves10 said:


> So who is CM Punk wrestling tonight? unk2


:ryback


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

...am I the only one enjoying this?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Boring match, they said. :lmao


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Pretty good match. I'm not bored with ADr like I was before


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Lil Naitch ignoring some hair pulling right in front of him there. Way to ref, ref.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

God this match is boring the tits off me fuck sake


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> :lol at :cole3 calling Jericho's Northern Lights suplex a "bridge."
> 
> Fucking mong.


A CLASSIC VINTAGE BRIDGING THROW!

:cole3


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Jericho looks good out there, that transition into the Walls attempt was fairly creative. Not to mention the fact he's the only guy that makes a bulldog credible.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Jericho hasn't hit that Lionsault since 2003.*


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Cole "this match has been incredible"

No it hasn't


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't pay much attention to the in-ring action due to typing on here, but even I can tell this match is boring.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

I do love that Lionsault. Even if it gets countered.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> :lol at :cole3 calling Jericho's Northern Lights suplex a "bridge."
> 
> Fucking mong.


:cole1 Should I have said 'throw'?
:cole3 Well whatever it is it was *VINTAGE!*


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Del Rio is boring. He needs a gimmick change asap.


Yeah. He should emphasize the rich Mexican aristocrat thing by driving expensive cars to the ring. That would get him over!!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Please don't let Jericho tap to this guy.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Damn these fans are behind Jericho. :mark:

WIN DAMMIT, JERICHO!!!


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Cross Arm Breaker?

No problem, Jericho invented that.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> :lol at :cole3 calling Jericho's Northern Lights suplex a "bridge."
> 
> Fucking mong.


Trips/Lesnar at Mania was brutal with all the "throws".


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

H.I.M. said:


> ...am I the only one enjoying this?


Nah, very watchable for me


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Jericho do you even win bro?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Walls of Jericho!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

#Heel


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

That counter :mark:


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

THIS MATCH HAS BEEN INCREDIBLE :cole3


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

ZIGGLER!!!!!!!


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

ricardo selling like a goat


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

FUCKING ZIGGLER!!! YEEEEAH!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Ricardo selling that Code Breaker was... dayum.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

TAG TEAM MATCH


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

JERI-SHOW OFF...


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

Shitty crowd tonight.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ziggler still popping in a randomly predictable fashion.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

ADR is making me beg for a match to be over. You could give 10 people on the roster this much time with Jericho and it'd be a TV Match of the Year candidate. You can't spell boring without Rio. :adr


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

HOLY FUCK, ZIGGLER :mark:

I MARKED OUT

MY TWO FAVORITES STARTING :datass


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Zigglers got Ramen noodles on his head.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

At least that match picked up near the end.

Ziggler run in :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

please let it be a triple threat match at mitb


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

yeah Ziggler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Ziggler don't give a fuck


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

That's my boy Ziggler! Needs a new finisher though


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Y2J looks kinda like Jack Bauer now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so much for Zigglers face turn


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Payback is a bitch, Jericho!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

theyre making ziggler look like a sore loser at this point


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

ZIGGLER :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ziggler all kinds of mad!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

BUT COLE

HE'S NOT ALLOWED TO BE MENTALLY UNSTABLE

HE DOESN'T HAVE A VAGINA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That WAS stupid over-booking for Ziggler. Should have left Jericho alone.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Jericho won if Ziggler can't go in 3 weeks there you go


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

PAYBACK'S A BITCH.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Show of hands, who thought Ziggler & Jericho were gonna make out?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

A face that doesn't go buddy buddy with other faces :mark: ZIGGYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

ZIGGLER! YES!


----------



## InToX504 (Jun 3, 2013)

Ziggler kinda looks like Jeff Jarrett with that goatee.:lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why can't Ziggler adopt the superkick as his finisher already?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

You could even try and make Del Rio a mexican Stone Cold and he would still be boring, personality and mannerisms of Lance Storm.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler -"I'm the man around here!"

SHOW OFF


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

That was a great match with a great seg followed.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> so much for Zigglers face turn


This is just payback, Jericho did the same on Smackdown.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Face hairstyle lolz!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

finalnight said:


> Y2J looks kinda like Jack Bauer now.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He has 24 hours to stop the AJ fuckery


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Its a face, no its a heel; no wait, fuck it.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I'll turn him heel but still shove down your throat :vince3 Mexican aristocrat.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Ziggler needs to win the Heavyweight title back.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> so much for Zigglers face turn


It was payback from Jericho attacking Ziggler last week on Smackdown!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Ziggler with that beard.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

Ziggie? tweener? Love it


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Still not going all out with the Ziggler face turn then.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

great, great match.


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

All i think about when i see ziggler is spaghetti


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Ziggler needs a new finisher, badly.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

See, I LIKE this. Ziggler is being a true non-sligned guy the past few weeks. He does whatever the fuck he wants and that's the direction they need to keep him in.

We don't need another Cena-esque face, we need that wild card.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

wrestle_champion said:


> Zigglers got Ramen noodles on his head.


:lmao


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Why can't Ziggler adopt the superkick as his finisher already?


Here's hoping he does that soon.


----------



## Leernd (Jan 8, 2013)

Triple threat for WHC at MITB??


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Show of hands, who thought Ziggler & Jericho were gonna make out?


I thought they were going to cry and hug it out.

Thankfully, that didn't happen.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

What goes around comes around Jerry? 

SO WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU COMPLAINING ABOUT DEL RIO'S WIN AT PAYBACK YOU FUCKING OLD AGE BASTARD???


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Something smells like a Triple Threat match


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Triple H is here yes yes yes


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Bullydully said:


> Ziggler needs a new finisher, badly.


His finisher's great, though.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:HHH2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Diggin' Ziggler's new look. (Y)


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> That WAS stupid over-booking for Ziggler. Should have left Jericho alone.


I agree, I bet teh writer who is writing tonights show didnt even watch the great show last week


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The King of Kings, Triple H! Here comes the :buried


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I wish Ziggler would just use the Superkick fulltime.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ziggler looks like a street fighter character... And that's a good thing


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Triple H is Here :HHH2 who is he here for?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

More hideous McMahon Family bullshit.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

HHH ANTI BURING BRIAN!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> I really do not understand Del Rio. I mean, he's obviously competent in the ring, his promos aren't _that_ bad and there's something naturally charming/charismatic about him. But everything he does is just impossibly boring. I'm the kind of person who can find a way to like pretty much anything but all the years he's been here Del Rio has just done nothing for me. (and it's not me, it's definitely you bb)


That's kind of how I feel about Del Rio. He is a very skilled wrestler. But he absolutely repels me.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Will ziggler end up face or a tweener?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cancel the match because he's too small. Because he was 6'6" when he signed his contract.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:HHH


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, I really don't care about the bosses debating over whether or not a match should happen.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> I agree, I bet teh writer who is writing tonights show didnt even watch the great show last week


Why? Jericho attacked Ziggler on Smackdown. Ziggler attacked Jericho tonight. Simple.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Bow down to the...bow down to the... :berried


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

I've never seen anyone counter the CAB like that, Jericho truly is the best wrestler next to Bryan, way better than overrated CM CUnt


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Wait.. Is Triple H countering a Burial? Next Teddy Long will be making Fatal 4 Ways..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Are they going for HHH vs Vince for control of the WWE at summer slam


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes, yes we do Hunter. Don't fucking cancel it.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Bryan Danielson is a Triple H guy. :HHH2


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> Something smells like a Triple Threat match


Doubt it. I have a feeling Dolph & Jericho will have a match this friday on SmackDown or next friday on SmackDown.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

High point of Raw so far is that Maddox beard.
I'm not talking about Vickie.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh for fuck sake not the damn app Hunter.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Respect his authoritaaaaaaHHH!*


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Two-faced H singin' a different tune huh?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Maddox buried!


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

This is all leading to a Bryan heel turn and Vince picking him on his team at Survivor Series.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Maddox, you just been called a girl by HHH


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Didn't we do this shit last week?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

BURYING that shirt


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

WWE 2K14 :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh boy :lol Poor Brad


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

WoWoWoKID said:


> What goes around comes around Jerry?
> 
> SO WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU COMPLAINING ABOUT DEL RIO'S WIN AT PAYBACK YOU FUCKING OLD AGE BASTARD???


:lawler Because reasons... Reasons that I'm told about 1 minute before I say things.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

MADDOX BURIED


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Can't wait to see the wwe2k14 cover.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cover reveal next? Wonder who it is...:rock

Triple H GOATing.

Also, wonder if anyone has called that 1-800-FELLA.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

kakashi101 said:


> I've never seen anyone counter the CAB like that, Jericho truly is the best wrestler next to Bryan, way better than overrated CM CUnt


Why don't you wish cm punk dead again?

Vile twat


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Orton v Bryan in a Dublin streetfight!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Triple H: It doesn't matter what anybody back here thinks. It's about what the WWE Universe thinks.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

HHH with DAT SHOVEL on Brad Maddox!!!

(nah I'm jk, but I just like saying it)


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I've said it before, 60-MINUTE IRONMAN FALLS COUNT ANYWHERE MATCH :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Poor Brad but it's so funny when he gets made fun of


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Triple H with that burial on Brad Maddox.

:HHH2


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

"Sports entertainment game" :cole3 :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dont be already know the rock is on the cover of wwe 2k14? How is it a world premire it was announced months ago


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

inb4 Cena's on the cover


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Who made that shitty 2k sports mock up


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Isn't The Rock on the cover? It's not exactly gonna be anything groundbreaking.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Download the WWE APP, folks. :vince2 :cole3 Sheamus in another commercial! :lmao


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

:cena2 2K14


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice shirt brad.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

I thought it was already know that The Rock is on the cover of 2k14.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

The App has more tv-time than half of the roster


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

wonder who will be in the cover for 2k14 :cena


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

HHH buried Maddox and do we really need to wast a segment on a game cover>


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

That Fella commercial :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

H.I.M. said:


> WWE 2K14 :mark:


:mark: SHIELD ENTRANCE IN WWE 2K14 ME WANT IT NOW!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

But JR said WWE 13 was the Best Game of All Time, Was I lied too?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao Christ on a cracker


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

I wonder who's on the cover...probably Cena or Bruno.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Critics aka Jerry "The King" Lawler


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I hate Sheamus.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Who you think is going to be on the cover? I'm thinking Danial Bryan.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gotta love this Sheamus commercial.

"EVERYONE CHILL THE FUCK OUT! THE GINGER MONG'S GOT THIS."


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:rock Up next, live via video game cover :mark:


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

The Rock will be on the cover.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

That sheamus advert is fucking horrific


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Le fuck????? I don't understand all of these Sheamus ads.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

H.I.M. said:


> WWE 2K14 :mark:


Don't get excited, its the same old yukes developing the game


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

OMG shut up HHH haters with the burying crap


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

kakashi101 said:


> I've never seen anyone counter the CAB like that, Jericho truly is the best wrestler next to Bryan, way better than overrated CM CUnt


You obviously are a pretty ignorant wrestling fan dude


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sheamus.

Can fight 500lb monsters.
Scared of liver-spotted saggy tits.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WTF was that commercial? fpalm


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*What the fucking hell?*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Don't like Sheamus, but these commercials are incredible :lol


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Never knew old ladies had a thing for Sheamus.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

What the hell is the point of these Sheamus commercials?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

It is all about the commercials. 

:HHH


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Telling me nobody knows Rock is on the cover?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Why was Sheamus running? I would have hit that until her pelvis broke!


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

WWE 2k14 cover


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

It's gonna be the Rock on the cover, and it's gonna be the same game as the last decade, just a bit better graphics


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

So The Rock is on the cover but he isn't there, so who is going to interrupt it?

I fucking hope it's not Cena... DAT THRICE IN A LIFETIME


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

that Del Rio Jericho match was better than Punk Jericho at Payback


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Dean/Moxley said:


> WWE 2k14 cover


Kill it. Kill it with fire.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The Rock on dat' cover.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Now we Hear from The Rock Via Xbox Live :rock


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

cover art leak


----------



## RKO914 (May 21, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler's noodle hair and Ricardo being Ricardo is enough to give that whole segment a thumbs up from me. 

Don't think the match was as bad as everyone is making out either. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

fuckin' sheamus man... He's terribly stale.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Lebron is on the NBA 2K14 cover

It only makes sense that :cena2 is on WWE 2K14


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Daniel Bryan on the cover of 2k14.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Telling me nobody knows Rock is on the cover?


Everyone knows who is on it, but do you know what the cover looks like? 

Didn't think so.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

2K14? They think they're basketball now?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Allur said:


> Kill it. Kill it with fire.


Why you hating on Bo "The Future" Dallas?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Another Sheamus commercial?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Are we really supposed to care who's on the cover of a video game? How about we devote that time to a match or storyline development?

I know, crazy thinking there, eh? :vince5


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

watch it be :cena4


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> :mark: SHIELD ENTRANCE IN WWE 2K14 ME WANT IT NOW!


I haven't bought a WWE game since SVR '09 but the prospect of playing as the Shield sounds mighty enticing! :


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> Now we Hear from The Rock Via Xbox Live :rock


:lmao


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Emerald Flow said:


> You obviously are a pretty ignorant wrestling fan dude


No, I'm just not a band wagon jumper like you are, I bet your a Ziggler and RVD fan too...


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Dean/Moxley said:


> WWE 2k14 cover


They want a cover that's going to get people to buy the game, not terrorize them.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

The Aesthetic Ray said:


> 2K14? They think they're basketball now?


No, but in case you couldn't see, it's made by 2K sports, hence the 2K.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)




----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Goldberg confirmed in an interview that he's "seriously considering" an offer to be in WWE 2K14.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Y2JFAN811 said:


> Lebron is on the NBA 2K14 cover
> 
> It only makes sense that :cena2 is on WWE 2K14


except Cena isn't the best in the world :bryan2


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Ziggler v Jericho v AdR at MitB seems likely at this point.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Haha psycho AJ commercial :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

H.I.M. said:


> WWE 2K14 :mark:


http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/45477_423903914368816_35503026_n.jpg


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

WTF??


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Telling me nobody knows Rock is on the cover?


Hear it for the first time live on Raw! :cole3


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

AJ with vodoo dolls equal trouble


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The Shield will be on the cover trust me


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

AJ Lee.

Professional Whore.
WWEShop spokeperson.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

So Big E and AJ don't help Ziggler with his run ins? Is Ziggler effectively split up with AJ/Big E?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

AJ's going ginger!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Cena to be on the front.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was kinda creepy....


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

I like how they act like it's a huge surprise of who's gonna on the cover even though they announced it several months ago.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Haha that toy with Daniel Bryan's beard!!!!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Creepy WWE Shop ad! I love AJ.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Fuck off Jerry.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dr.Boo said:


> Another Sheamus commercial?


Nice Boo Dallas gif


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


LigerJ81 said:


> Now we Hear from The Rock Via Xbox Live :rock


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

kakashi101 said:


> No, I'm just not a band wagon jumper like you are, I bet your a Ziggler and RVD fan too...


You really are the biggest asshole on this forum aren't you?


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> Another Sheamus commercial?


But they're entertaining. All will be the same as this..


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

The rock livestreaming via xbox incoming


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

LigerJ81 said:


> But JR said WWE 13 was the Best Game of All Time, Was I lied too?


Yes. Yes, it was.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Maddox on the Cover. Book it!!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Im pissed that The Rock is on it


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

geez Brad, could your pants be any tighter?


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm surprised Brad Maddox can breath in that clothing


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

These 3? I'm done. I'm so done. 

2K14 front cover? This'll be interesting.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Dean/Moxley said:


> WWE 2k14 cover


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

why is Brad Maddox still on my tv.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Inb4 Cena's face is blasted into it :lol


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

These Lawler segments are always cringeworthy.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*I hope who ever designed Jerry's T-shirts...didn't design the cover for the video game.*


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Why would you trust these WWE Universe cretins with anything tho


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"UNPAID ART POSITION: APPLY HERE"


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That's a mouthful Jerry.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

This is a far cry from last years fucking awesome reveal.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"Vickie, please, I'm not through."


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Lawler botching up :lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

so the Rock won't be on the cover now?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That is actually pretty cool


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Maddox needs to wear tighter clothes


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 
Too lazy for design, make some bullshit contest on the app


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Are we really supposed to care who's on the cover of a video game? How about we devote that time to a match or storyline development?
> 
> I know, crazy thinking there, eh? :vince5


Come on brother, even your beloved Attitude Era had shit segments like this, who could forget Sunny or Sable coming out on the ramp to promote a fucking Undertaker tee.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I really wish I had not watched that Sheamus commercial fpalm


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Get the fuck out of that ring, Lawler


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Please get Vickie off my TV.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Lmao, shut the fuck up jerry


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Crowd reacting appropriately


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dat heat.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

No fucking body gets more heat than Vickie.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat' Contest! Dem' Boos!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

I'll be surprised if it's not Triple H with a shovel in hand on the cover.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Does Maddox wrestle on house shows or anything? Is there a reason this guy has a job?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

this is a terrible idea. And Vickie is not enjoyable in the least anymore


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

That is some awesome fucking heat.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Berbz said:


> No, but in case you couldn't see, it's made by 2K sports, hence the 2K.


It's not an attractive name.

Hope it doesn't flop.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Vickie is brilliant at getting heat. Best in the world!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Dat fucking heat :lmao:lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I really wonder if she's been punked out backstage over dragging on her promos.. fpalm


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat Vickie heat


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Vickie just go away forever


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

STREET FIGHT


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

now THAT is heat


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Can't wait to see the cover! :mark:


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Vickie and Lawler in the same ring with microphones? Enough to make anyone turn off.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

DAT HEAT!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

I love Brad Maddox :lol


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:cole3 That's right folks, just download 'Draw Something' and challenge the WWE App to a game. The person with the most points will have one of their drawings showcased on our game!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

DAT HEAT


----------



## Devil's Anthem (Mar 25, 2013)

God, her voice is so high, I never noticed.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Difference between a Street Fight and Falls Count Anywhere?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dat heat though


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Vickie with that heat! Take notes boys in the back!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

man, Vicki is still a huge heat magnet


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Dam Vickie is the best heel


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Is anyone else sick of the term "WWE Universe"?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Vickie gets so much heat...
She's an amazing heel hahahha


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Vickie gets more heat than anyone on the damn roster. Awesome.

:lmao


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

ADR wishes he got this heat


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Vickie getting X-Pac heat,


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fans, if you shut up, she will end her speech quicker. Please be quiet. PLEASE!


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Damn Vicki gets more heat than Cena lmfao!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Something tells me this heat is dubbed


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

LeBron James for WWE 2K14 cover please. Then I can beat up LeBron. :mark:


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Ahhh man why did we lose Eddie and gain Vickie.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Street Fight OR a Falls Count Anywhere Match?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Disrespectful? Well they are disrespecting the crowd with this BS.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Lmaooo vickie is goat heel


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

fucking....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Berbz said:


> Come on brother, even your beloved Attitude Era had shit segments like this, who could forget Sunny or Sable coming out on the ramp to promote a fucking Undertaker tee.


True, but those segments were about 10 seconds long. Not this one.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Just shitting on vickie :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck, that voice is fucking awful


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The most over heel in the WWE. Just by talking she gets heat noone else gets.


----------



## PotatoSmasher (Sep 14, 2012)

Rofl Brad Maddox' facial expressions are priceless, if this guy doesn't make it as a wrestler, he's going to be a heck of a manager or commentator.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And apparently my mom got into the building, wore a John Cena shirt and decided to dance.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Is Street Fight and Falls Count Anywhere not the exact same thing?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Clem said:


> Dat fucking heat :lmao:lmao


More heat than any heel in the company right now. :lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:buried the game


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

dat cover


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS!!!!*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

OMG yes i love that cover


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Dat heat.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Vickie is a heat machine. She's actually announcing some good options and the crowd are shitting on her :lol

My heart bleeds.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:HHH2 :vince1


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

GOAT cover.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Vickie gets more heat in a night than Del Rio in a year :lmao


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

We'll joke about it but y'all know if the McMahons could, that would be every cover ever.


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

This is pointless. Why are they wasting a heat segment on Vickie instead of people on the roster that need screen time?


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't get it though, the fans sit on their ass and have their hands over their mouths when heels come out but they're happy to boo Vickie. WWE UNIVERSE LOGIC.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

HAHA That cover is Vince's and HHH's wet dream.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

hahaha yes! MAddox


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Interesting there is no next gen consoles, it just says ps3 and xbox 360


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL at the Maddox cover


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Cena is on the cover, BURN IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Brads cover :lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The #1 heel in WWE history, Vickie Guerrero.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

THE ROCK


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Please end this.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Something tells me this heat is dubbed


How it's a live show?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao at Maddox's cover.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

vickie has pretty good photoshopping skills


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

wtf :lmao :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I want the Maddox cover!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Maddox :lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

I like Maddox's cover better. unk2


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ROFL, what is this?

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

No Mercy was the best wrestling game


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Hahah Maddox :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this is awful


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd buy Vicki and Brad's versions.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Rock really| LMFAO


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

baaaahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

That sucks


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

who is that?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Fuck off Rock


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Dwayne appearing live via video game cover.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Lame


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Dem part time rewards!!!!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

ew.


----------



## Devil's Anthem (Mar 25, 2013)

PREDICTABLE


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

wow what a shocker....


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

THE ROCK FINALLY :rock4


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Rock looks gassed on the cover


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Will be flipping that cover when I buy that game day 1.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Sick looking cover.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

WEAK.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

HE DOESNT EVEN WORK HERE ANYMORE!!q!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The Rock there, about to fellate a phallic symbol.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Jerry. Shut the fuck up.*


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Rock on the WWE 2K14 cover and not a single fuck was given that day. :lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Wait what!? ROCK? WHAT :lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Lame ass cover


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Great, now I have to see Dwayne even more now


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> True, but those segments were about 10 seconds long. Not this one.


Touché :lol


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Rock doesn't look gassed in that image. Clearly shopped.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

What a shocker. :/


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

LOL The Rock ALONE? Yeah that makes sense


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

And now the Rock will join us via Xbox Live


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

How can we see the real cover if they are having a contest?


----------



## RKO914 (May 21, 2013)

OH MY GOD ITS A WORLD EXCLUSIVE OF SOMETHING WE ALREADY KNEW 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Not gonna lie, that's a pretty sick cover.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

THE ROCK via game cover


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

BURN THAT COVER NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Da Ruck iz cukin


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

::sighs and then rolls eyes::


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Bearodactyl said:


> Maddox on the Cover. Book it!!


Well, at least i KINDA got my wish.. :lmao


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Damn, Brodus Clay is going to be on tonight's show


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

.... You're shitting me.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Yet the rock isn't even here to promote it.. LAWL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

DO ya smell it Jabroni?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

THAT COVER IS BOSS


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Can You smell it bitches???!! 

ROCK!!!


----------



## Leernd (Jan 8, 2013)

boo


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow, the rock on the cover


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Rock.... what a bummer.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

"My full time talent sucks."

- Vincent K. McMahon :vince


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*To be honest the first cover with the McMahons looked better fpalm*


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Rock now furfilling dem dates via posters, he's moved on from satelite.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Can you smell what the cover is cookin' Vickie?!" 

Lawler, if I could, I would smack you.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

CUMSHOT


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So I suppose that means the Rock is returning come Wrestlemania XXX?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*HEH!*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

What does his movies have to do with the WWE game?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Maddox's cover :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, all that buildup for nothing


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Rock deserves it


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

WWE needs to stop sucking rocks dick. Hes not going to come back no matter how much they beg him to.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Would take Mcmahon cover just to be a smark.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

What's that part time cunt doing on it?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Rock looks gassed on the cover


:lol


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Finally :rock


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

great, lets give the cover to a part timer who doesn't need the exposure nor any of this shit......I was hoping something like The shield, now THAT is the future


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah, his moves have been ok but his wrestling has sucked..


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Why The Rock?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> The Rock there, about to fellate a phallic symbol.


Well this show has sucked a dick, so...........................


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Shut up Cole.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The game only works come WrestleMania time.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Pre-order on the WWE APP. :cole2*


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

oh look it's JobBack


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ryback needs a hug.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I am actually curious what ryback is gonna say


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

I feel bad for whoever buys the game since they'll only be able to play it three times a year.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Holy shit, Ryback is alive! Someone alert John Cena! :cena2


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh Shit Ryback


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Well in all fairness, it looks awesome :clap

RYBACK!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"Can you smell what that cover is cooking?"

Say what now?

Oh my God, Cole's reasoning for Rock being on the cover of a wrestling game is his movie stats. At least JBL mentioned that he wrestles also.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Vicky gets more heat than Alberto Del Rio ever will.

lol Ryback. Who gives a shit about this guy.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

So the WWE cover is now decided by your movie success? Where's the fuckin trailer!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

WWE fondling Rock's sack in an effort to improve negotiations. :vince2


----------



## RKO914 (May 21, 2013)

Ryback is alive.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Look, it's Ryburied.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

LOL theyre reading his movie stats instead of his wrestling stats....this man should not be on the cover


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Cole's reasons why Rock is on the cover of a WRESTLING Game.

LISTS MOVIE 'ACHIEVEMENTS' 

:lmao :lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:ryback is back! How STOOPID


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Should've been :brock on the cover


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Great. The guy who has had 4 matches, lost his last one, not a single one of them above a 3 star, is on the cover.

:rock4

"Does he ever deserve to be on the cover!"

:cole3

No.

Then they say the movie grossing figures for why this pillock should be on a video game cover for pro wrestling.
Fucking retarded. You might as well quote Puig statistics for all that matters.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

No pop for rock, no reaction for ryjobber


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Rock? Really? So bad. Should've been Alex Riley.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

FFS COLE IS SUCH A TOOL. HE DOESN'T MAKE ANYTHING SOUND NATURAL


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> LOL The Rock ALONE? Yeah that makes sense


Meh. NBA2k had Jordan on the cover for '11 and '12, so they've put legends on before.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

A man who most likly had his last match at WM29 i on the cover. Ill take cena on the cover over him any day


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

So... where's the trailer?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

To be honest, I'm fine with that cover. Would've preferred Maddox's cover for shits and giggles.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh shit completely forgot about ray back :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Ryback should come out and cut promo with 3rd slogan:

"Ry......is BACK!"

:ryback


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Dean/Moxley said:


>


That Orton gif is so awesome. :lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

No where near DAT EPICNESS of the WWE 13 cover.

But man, that Maddox cover. :lmao Cena, Punk, BRAD THE GOAT.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So I am guessing the stoyrline mode this year will be the rocks career.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Says that rock deserves to be on the cover. Goes on to list movie figures, fantastic!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

The Rock has a special unlock..in the last match of the game


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

The game should have a close up of Vince's sweaty face like the first Smackdown vs. Raw cover had.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

lmao no reaction for ryback when he popped up


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

GOAT COVER. 

Vince taking advantage of that money making goat!!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

PhilThePain said:


> The game only works come WrestleMania time.


And maybe one other ppv if you're lucky.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, at least it's not Cena on the cover.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

This site needs a giant midol.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey. It's that guy who hasn't been built up at all but we're meant to assume he's a big deal. I don't care. Take your fucking hat off, it's not even cold.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cover is okay, nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Bullydully said:


> So... where's the trailer?


i'd like to know about this as well


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Bullydully said:


> So... where's the trailer?


on the WWE APP :cole3


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

The highlight of that segment for me was the King stumbling over the name of the company that has employed him for decades. Not once, but twice. Dem promo skills Lawler.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Nafstem said:


> Meh. NBA2k had Jordan on the cover for '11 and '12, so they've put legends on before.


I bet the NBA didn't list the reason why he's on it is because of his Space Jam role though :lol


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hercules is grazing the cover of the WWE 2k game. I ain't mad.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

I'd probably have preferred the Bo Dallas cover TBH.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well this show has sucked a dick, so...........................


Game probs will too. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> So I am guessing the stoyrline mode this year will be the rocks career.


You'll get the option in career mode to leave the WWE & pursue an acting career. :lmao

Maybe you'll even get to choose your roles!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> So I am guessing the storyline mode this year will be the rocks career.


That would be awesome if they did that for Austin. From WCW to ECW to WWF/E.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Bullydully said:


> So... where's the trailer?


:vince4 Ain't nobody got time for that. We need to get ready for the Tons of Funk and The Great Khali to come out and dance!


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

chargebeam said:


> Why The Rock?


Put him on the cover
Pray he comes back for WM 30


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Ryback is ALIVE?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?* :russo :russo


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

why people are acting like this wasn't already announced 3 months ago?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

They were gonna reveal Cena's Cover but Rikishi ran it over for The Rock


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

So.. If I don't eat a snickers I'll turn into Robin Williams? Odd.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Wonder what they will do with Ryback. He lost all of his credibility with that loss against Cena at Payback.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Just when last week made me so happy and excited...

:vince3 does this to me. You fucking got me again, you senile son of a bitch!

:vince5


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Emerald Flow said:


> You'll get the option in career mode to leave the WWE & pursue an acting career. :lmao
> 
> Maybe you'll even get to choose your roles!


you'll also get to perform in the "Toothfairy" :lmao


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Well now we all see last week was a huge fluke


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The Rock deserves to be on the cover of a wrestling game because of his movies?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

"ROCK DEFINITELY DESERVES THE COVER, LISTEN TO THESE STATS."

*Lists random film box office stats*


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

WWE2k14 Trailer here 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hm9axR4gBYg


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Kanye West deserves to be on the WWE 2K14 cover more than The Rock. YEEZUS > THE ROCK.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Fuck me it's only been an hour and 20 minutes, it feels like it's been two and a half hours already


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh come on, does Ryback have to be back already? Fuck. That really ruined it for me.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Wonder what they will do with Ryback. He lost all of his credibility with that loss against Cena at Payback.


What credibility?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh this poor man.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

darkguy said:


> Put him on the cover
> Pray he comes back for WM 30


Pretty much this. A way for Vince to keep kissing Rock's ass....

As for Ryback.....he's back lol...let's see what he says or does 

He looks like he WAS CRYING


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

LOL, ZERO pop for ryback


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did Ryback just roll his eyes on the ramp there? 

Is he even sick of himself?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did they say there was a contest to design the cover of the new game? Or did I hear it wrong?


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME (May 9, 2013)

2k sports needs to reevaluate their choice now that we've got that Brad Maddox cover.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Didn't THQ go bankrupt? Who's doing the WWE games now?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

muted applause, is he supposed to be a heel?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This is the 7th game cover the Rock has been on? GOAT of WWE videogames.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SPCDRI said:


> Just when last week made me so happy and excited...
> 
> :vince3 does this to me. You fucking got me again, you senile son of a bitch!
> 
> :vince5


Told ya so


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Emerald Flow said:


> You'll get the option in career mode to leave the WWE & pursue an acting career. :lmao
> 
> Maybe you'll even get to choose your roles!


No lie, I think that was an option in one of the games. JR asks if you want to make a movie.
You don't get to choose your role.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Ryder jobbing time?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

how have they not changed rybacks lighting or tron to a red theme yet


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

No fucks given.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I was in the kitchen then I heard RAW come back on so I was walking back to the TV. But then I heard Ryback's music so I went right back to the kitchen.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh, he's back. Did anyone actually care or even notice that Ryback wasn't there last week?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I still can't believe they completely neutered Ryback to feed him to Cena.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ryback's going to have to go through a lot if he wants to get over as he was 6 months ago.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Khali vs Ryback?! fpalm


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The Great Jobber


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Greatest return since Brock Lesnar...He's BACKKKKK!!! #RybackRules


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Khali :lol


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

WELL THIS IS GONNA FUCKING SUCK


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

God, cba to hear from ryback but here he is


----------



## InToX504 (Jun 3, 2013)

are you kidding me? Khali?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Khali :lol


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

I actually dont mind ryback


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol ryuback redueced to fighting khali


career is over


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

This big goof. :lol His dancing is the best!


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Dat Natalya


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

The show just went down hill quickly


----------



## themizsucks (Jun 11, 2013)

And back to the midcard for Ryback


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

This will be an interesting match. Who's going to win?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

I wonder if Ryback can even lift Khali


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

well this going to suck!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Khali?? Are you freakin' serious/!?!?!?!? fpalm

Kick his ass Ryback lol...If Ryback loses???? :lol*


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh fuck Khali fpalm I gonna do my nails


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

kakashi101 said:


> Didn't THQ go bankrupt? Who's doing the WWE games now?


2K


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cole, shut the fuck up! 

JBL tries to make a point to make Ryback look good and Cole shoots him down just to A) Make Cena look better and B) Put Ryback down just because he's a heel. 

God! So annoying!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

I see Ryback is still plundering RVD's locker.

Khali. :lmao

South Carolina booing Khali because he LOOKS like a Mexican on Miracle Grow. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Now if Ryback kills Hornswoggle, he might rule for a couple of seconds.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

kakashi101 said:


> Didn't THQ go bankrupt? Who's doing the WWE games now?


seriously? They just said WWE 2K14 so who do you think is making the game...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

kakashi101 said:


> Didn't THQ go bankrupt? Who's doing the WWE games now?


Really shitty programmers. Same old same old


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

What a hell of a match.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Damn Nattie is gorge.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Hopefully surrounding the ring besides Nattie get fired


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> "ROCK DEFINITELY DESERVES THE COVER, LISTEN TO THESE STATS."
> 
> *Lists random film box office stats*


I'm surprised they didn't talk about his show or other things that are irrelevant to the WWE.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Bullydully said:


> WWE2k14 Trailer here
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hm9axR4gBYg


woof


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I guess Khali keeps hornswoggle around because hornswoggle wont get his knees dirty . I mean they dont call him hornswoggle for nothing.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Of all the people on the roster, they put Khali on TV. 

Could they not build a feud up for Ryback? Guess not. MITB win incoming.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

H.I.M. said:


> I still can't believe they completely neutered Ryback to feed him to Cena.


.. and on do nothing ppvs to boot and they were bad matches.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Khali is gonna get shellshocked!


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> how have they not changed rybacks lighting or tron to a red theme yet


One of the few backstage things were Kane probably would actually rip Vince another hole for


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


>


Playstation :mark::mark:

Trying to hype Khali vs Ryback :lmao :cole1


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Damn, I dunno of Nattie has ever looked better


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

His GIRLFRIEND Natalya? NO!


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

After 15 beers I can still walk easier than Khali


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

What a waste of a match.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

woah.......this fight stinks so much of shit even Aliens are disgusted


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Is Ryback going to try the Shellshock on Khali? :mark:


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Natalya. Yummy.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Did you guys fucking hear cole? "I bet ryback has no idea on what he is getting into tonight".


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The momentum from last week is dead. It's over, guys.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, gotta start feeding Ryback the job squad 2k13 here to get his image back up after the cenageddon!


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Khali can barely move.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Seriously?! Khali to job again?


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

kakashi101 said:


> Didn't THQ go bankrupt? Who's doing the WWE games now?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The silence is deafening!!!...Nobody gives 2 shits for these 2


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Bullydully said:


> WWE2k14 Trailer here
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hm9axR4gBYg


But I already have that game, it's called WWE 13.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

THA_WRESTER said:


> Greatest return since Brock Lesnar...He's BACKKKKK!!! #RybackRules


my genital warts made a more enjoyable return than Ryback.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

If Ryback loses :lmao


----------



## RKO914 (May 21, 2013)

Ryback getting absolutely no reaction from the crowd.

I love how he's up against Khali. Give it six months and they'll be dancing down to the ring together. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bathroom break!


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

I mean, I wasn't expecting another 5* classic tonight, after last week..

BUT KHALI VS RYBACK??? c'mon.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

And so begins Khali's title push


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

_*What a great way to have Ryback return fpalm

ANyways,...should be a squash match...but it's not.*_


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Khali vs Ryback? The two worst in ring workers in the company going at it... GReat.


----------



## themizsucks (Jun 11, 2013)

To defend Ryback the writers fucked his character up by turning him heel


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Can they just turn Natalya heel and just have her kick Khali in the nuts then lock him in the sharpshooter and make him tap like a bitch?

That would just make my day WWE


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Berbz said:


> Of all the people on the roster, they put Khali on TV.
> 
> Could they not build a feud up for Ryback? Guess not. MITB win incoming.


They need to give him a win.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Bullydully said:


> WWE2k14 Trailer here
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hm9axR4gBYg


i can't wait for this game


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

If Ryback doesn't shellshock Khali somehow, I'm not interested in this match.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

This should be the cover


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Heath Slater just beat Khali like two weeks ago on SmackDown. So why am I supposed to be impressed when Ryback does it too?


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

FUCK EM UP, KHALI, FUCK EM UP


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Maybe I'm crazy, but I sense a RVD vs Ryback feud


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I hear boring chants. :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Remember when Ryback was primed to be the next top face of the company?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Khali with more offense on Ryback then Slater of 3MB.

Think about that.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

How the fuck is Khali getting the upper hand this match..


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Khali is killng ryback rofl


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

un_pretti_er said:


> After 15 beers I can still walk easier than Khali



Very very true. I mean it is painful watching him move.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

If Ryback doesn't win this match strong, he might just as well be calling up Dixie :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Borrrrrrringgggggggg chants.... :lol:

I love this crowd


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

What is the point in this match.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Blommen said:


> my genital warts made a more enjoyable return than Ryback.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Quit fucking around WWE, we already know Rybacks winning, and truth be told, nobody cares.*


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Nattie lookin' good.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Khali's kicking his ass.

But Shellshocked outta nowhere?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Boring chants :lmao


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Ryback is fucking strong.


----------



## themizsucks (Jun 11, 2013)

BORING AF


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> _*What a great way to have Ryback return fpalm
> 
> ANyways,...should be a squash match...but it's not.*_


Khali former world champ
Ryback hasn't won a ppv match in almost a year

You're right, why isn't Ryback getting squashed?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Still marching around the ring like a goofy ass bitch.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Cesaro's win as more impressive


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

OH SHIIT SON :mark: :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Khali's face :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Khali's dead, wow


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

He does an extra march to show off :lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Well, that's amazing.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

kakashi101 said:


> Didn't THQ go bankrupt? Who's doing the WWE games now?


2K games (they made a bunch of sports games and the Bioshock games also)


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

I thought Khali was 340-something pounds, Cole. Not 400+ pounds.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

that match sucked


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

:mark:


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Never mind


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know, The Miz beat the shit out of Khali once. Not that big of a deal really.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

GOAT WWE game.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

idiotic retarded shaking and stumbling after match celebration by ryback


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

Cyon said:


> If Ryback doesn't shellshock Khali somehow, I'm not interested in this match.


Thats exactly why and the entire point of this match


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> Boring chants :lmao


I was wondering if they were boring chants or goldberg chants, couldn't tell


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Well that segment and this Raw in general makes me want to Chris Benoit a *****


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

He's walking around to troll everyone


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

He broke his legs!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, last week was fun guys. Leave the memories alone!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well at least the ending was cool......"feed me more?" anyone? :russo


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

An this match accomplished what exactly?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

The Brown Horatio said:


> What is the point in this match.


Just a good ol' fashioned jobber match. Ryback got a much needed win.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

The finishing move is hardly impressive though is it, when Ryback picks up the likes of Khali with this move it doesn't make me go "Oh shit". It just makes me think, well done, if you were a fireman you'd be able to do your job well.

More Cesaro please.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> WWE2k14 Trailer here
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hm9axR4gBYg


DHAT SUPER KICK THO


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Out of all of the matches I've ever seen....That was certainly one of them.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

That is impressive.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Remember when Ryback was primed to be the next top face of the company?


I remember laughing hysterically at that notion yes. still do in fact.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Khali's lanky ass corpsing during the Shell Shock Parade. :StephenA


----------



## julesm (Feb 28, 2012)

Am I hearing boring chants?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Khali sucks.

Damn Ryback a beast.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Mister Hands said:


> woof


Damn, they are still releasing trailers for WWE 13?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

RKO914 said:


> Ryback getting absolutely no reaction from the crowd.
> 
> I love how he's up against Khali. Give it six months and they'll be dancing down to the ring together.
> 
> ...


Hopefully they'll both soon be dancing their way out of the company.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> So I am guessing the stoyrline mode this year will be the rocks career.


stage one...GET TO THE SET

..I just cant..


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So what if Ryback lost to Cena, We'll just have him Lift Khali and everything is normal again :vince2 Logic


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Not impressed by that 2K14 trailer. 

content to stick 13


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

ACSplyt said:


> GOAT WWE game.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

I've just wasted 5 minutes of my life that I won't ever get back. I'm gonna SkyPlus the rest Of this and watch it tomorrow, I'm off to play Battlefield 3 on Xbox.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

HERE COMES DAT JOHN CENA WALKOUT

THE BUSINESS WILL FOREVER BE CHANGED AFTER THIS!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

LOL CENA THE MID-CARD CHAMP. RIGHT EVERYONE?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I guess we will see this from a few guys that will be in the Money in the Bank match (matches making them look good i mean).


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Sensesfail said:


> i can't wait for this game


I just hope the gameplay is solid. visual concept is working alongside with yukes. You see how 2k makes their basketball ball realistic


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Obviously I understand why they put Dwayne on the cover, but it's kind of like Michael Jordan being on the cover of NBA 2K14...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This Khali/Ryback match at Chicago would have been epic in Chicago just because of the crowd's chants.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Commercials for shit related to WWE is not RAW content.
You greedy fuck!

IT'S ALL ABOUT THE MONEY!

:vince2


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

"We get to travel around the world for free" Shows you how much the Divas really care.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Only half way through,

Rolling my sleeves up to get through this episode.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

ACSplyt said:


> GOAT WWE game.


Great game. I see your HCTP, and raise you a


----------



## TinkerMan (Nov 4, 2012)

Very dangerous by Khali there not helping Ryback lift for shellshocked, lifting 400 pounds of dead weight could have ended Rybacks career. Get rid of Khali now.

I dont think he was sandbagging, hes just really untrained.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

ACSplyt said:


> GOAT WWE game.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Ether said:


> HERE COMES DAT JOHN CENA WALKOUT
> 
> THE BUSINESS WILL FOREVER BE CHANGED AFTER THIS!!


Thats the Brooklyn show.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Seeing Ryback at this point reminds me of the tweet Ryback made about Cena's wife. Never insult Cena's personal life or you're getting demoted.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Got to give Ryback credit there. Dumbass Khali didn't even jump into the Shellshocked. Ryback pretty much deadlifted him.

Still a stupid match. It was ALL Khali on offense, then Ryback just picked up for the finisher, with no counter from Khali. I swear.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

KC Armstrong said:


> Obviously I understand why they put Dwayne on the cover, but it's kind of like Michael Jordan being on the cover of NBA 2K14...


He was on the cover of NBA 2K11.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> I just hope the gameplay is solid. visual concept is working alongside with yukes. You see how 2k makes their basketball ball realistic


i buy the games every year, so it won't stop me either way


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

Lillyart_14 said:


> I've just wasted 5 minutes of my life that I won't ever get back. I'm gonna SkyPlus the rest Of this and watch it tomorrow, I'm off to play Battlefield 3 on Xbox.


Blue peter badge is en route.


----------



## RKO914 (May 21, 2013)

"Ryback rules".

You've never won at a PPV and now you're being put in matches against a dancing Indian guy. I give it two months. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

That sucked, I wanted to hear something from Ryback other than that he 'rules'. Legit feel sorry for the guy, he's lost everything because of Cena.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Uh oh, Cena's up next.

I anticipate he'll give us a redudant verbal rundown of everything that happened last week, then some fat jokes, then some bullshit about persevering... and somehow Henry will look like a complete non-threat by the end of it.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

KC Armstrong said:


> Obviously I understand why they put Dwayne on the cover, but it's kind of like Michael Jordan being on the cover of NBA 2K14...


Well, he was on the cover of NBA 2K12, so...


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

GOAT WWE GAME


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Chicago just scored.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Divas show is going to make them look even worse and more unintelligent than WWE makes them look. And that's no small task.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Not going to lie, I'd fucking destroy Vickie Guerrero.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

JOKE #4562221

Rocky on the cover of WWE 2K14?
My interesting is already Dwayning.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Apparently Amber designed Ryback's game model.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> GOAT WWE GAME


Doesn't have shit on HCTP.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

checkcola said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So what is the plot to that Totally Divas show? I mean is it a diva search show and they are the hosts?


----------



## RKO914 (May 21, 2013)

Give us Henry and Cesaro, please. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## julesm (Feb 28, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Seeing Ryback at this point reminds me of the tweet Ryback made about Cena's wife. Never insult Cena's personal life or you're getting demoted.


I haven't paid attention for awhile. What did Ryback say about Cena's wife?


----------



## themizsucks (Jun 11, 2013)

Cena is next.....time to go bang my head against a fucken wall


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Punk vs. Black Cena..ain't no one got time for dat


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Not going to lie, I'd fucking destroy Vickie Guerrero.


Me too

She looks like she would be a total animal in bed


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Last week's Raw was definitely a fluke. Back to the SAME OLD SHIT, SAME OLD SHIT, SAME OLD SHIT


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 9, 2011)

*This is the GOAT game *


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Apparently Amber designed Ryback's game model.


Kill it, kill it!


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Apparently Amber designed Ryback's game model.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I really hope we don't have to see another one of those Sheamus commercials next week fpalm


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

KuritaDavion said:


> Apparently Amber designed Ryback's game model.


Oh boy, that just looks awful. His head looks way too skinny.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Isnt it most old people that watch 20/20, why would that show be social active?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

checkcola said:


>


Dat Punjabi Playboy swag

EDIT: :cena2


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

uh didn't SD get a low rating wwe, or are we supposed to not remember


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I hate that motherfucker.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> GOAT WWE GAME


(Y) season mode was great.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Anyways

DA CHAMP ID HERE DER! :cena2


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Not going to lie, I'd fucking destroy Vickie Guerrero.


bama


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Well....here comes the champ.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Why does he always talk to the camera ppl? fpalm


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

...so Cena got made to look like a fool and he comes out smiling and chatting it up with the camera guy?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Shit Break time


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> So what is the plot to that Totally Divas show? I mean is it a diva search show and they are the hosts?


Just a Show to Make the Bellas seem Important


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Emerald Flow said:


> Great game. I see your HCTP, and raise you a


*AHEM*


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Apparently Amber designed Ryback's game model.


i can't tell what's worse, that look for 2K14 or the DLC look from WWE 13


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Of course Cena instantly no-sells last week.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Cena making his entrance at 9:30? It is a fitting time slot for him.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

julesm said:


> I haven't paid attention for awhile. What did Ryback say about Cena's wife?


Don't remember the tweet exactly, but it got deleted, and Ryback's twitter feed pretty much did a full reboot.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Silly south, cheering cena is for kids


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

julesm said:


> I haven't paid attention for awhile. What did Ryback say about Cena's wife?


Cena said something about Ryback not having balls or brain, and Ryback tweeted that those were the two things Cena's wife loved about Ryback.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Here comes another "I never give up, I love my fans, ROOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAR!!!!!!!!" Cena promo


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

THE CHAMP IS HERE! :cena3


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Time to sell that World's Strongest Slam Cena style:


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

YES THE CHAMP IS HERE!!! LETS MARK OUT


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh look. Happy Cena, which means IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII WIIIIIIILL NOT QUIT is on the horizon. fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stad said:


> Why does he always talk to the camera ppl? fpalm


breaking the 4th walls (of jericho)


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Weird as fuck; there are plenty of people standing and cheering and yet it sounds like a tidal wave of boos. :vince2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

And Jerry Lawler just creamed his pants again with his "The Champ. Is. Here."


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

I fucking despise the way that stupid bastard talks to the camera during every entrance. Even worse when he sounds like the fucking donkey from Shrek. Talking about damn onions like a goofy son of a bitch.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So Cena was apparently happy with the material he got given for tonight? Let's see.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

And this is the best WWE game, haters gon' hate


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Fuck time to flip on the hockey game.


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

An Cena will win again at MITB.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

How will Cena suck up to the Charleston crowd tonight? I see him praising Flair, for some reason.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:cena4


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Apparently Amber designed Ryback's game model.


THE FUCK

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> GOAT WWE GAME


Totally.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Do you love this John ?

Hold out the mic to the audience


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Quick Cena, kiss as much ass as possible!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Some nights, I'd believe you if you told me Cena was a registered sex offender.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Cena has some hot ass female fans. :cena3


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Bo Dallas>John Cena


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*No shit, sherlock.*


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wake me in about 15 minutes


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

what a lively bunch...........part 9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 what a son of a bitch, hope he drops dead


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I've lost count of all the Cena promos that have started with "what a lively crowd we have here tonight". But it's a lot.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"What a lively bunch." Fuck he just couldn't help himself.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Why does he always act like he's talking to a kindergarten class?

Talk like an adult you ass


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Tens of thousands of men have tried to chase this......

Yeah, no John


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

No one cares for WWE2k14 on current gen. Next gen is all that matters.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Ray burried


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL at this happy go lucky fuck.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

That kid rejecting the 'you can't see me' taunt :lol :lol

That kid knows where it's at.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Same Cena speech different week.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Cena: Winning for 1 night like Rey Mysterio

Me: And who's fault was that Cena? Hmmmmmmm?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks :lawler has an orgasm every time Cena comes out?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Que "SOMEBODY GONNA GET THEY ASS KICKED".


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

yeah totally gonna bury henry.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lol Forgot about that Rey less then one day win.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Lies


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Rey Mysterio was a one day champion. 

Why did that happen? Oh yeah because he won the belt and then had to defend it against this asshole that same night because the boss said so. 

Yeah, FUCK THIS GUY!


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I've heard this before.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"You've earned the respect of your peers if you've held it for even one night! Except for Punk, who held it for nigh on a decade but whatevs."


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Do anyone hear those rating going up, at the mere anticipation of Mark Henry coming out?:henry1


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

And whose fault is it that Mysterio only held it for one night, huh Cena?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Same old shit.

ZZzzzzzzzzzZzzzzzzzzzZ.

Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooring.

:cena4


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"i have seen men smoke crack"


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Cena sucks


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Great way to bury Mysterio :lol


And Cena..get to the fucking point...

"borrrrrrrrrrrrring" chants :lol


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

SmackDown 2 is the GOAT wrestling game.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"Tens of thousands of men have tried to chase this......" WTF?! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena's shirt is so awful.

It looks like a 6th grade graphic design project.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Oh Rey Mysterio was a one day champion.
> 
> Why did that happen? Oh yeah because he won the belt and then had to defend it against this asshole that same night because the boss said so.
> 
> Yeah, FUCK THIS GUY!


Just like when Bret Droped the title to Yoko then Hogan came out to beat Yoko


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

How low a man will sink? You mean taking some time off to go see your family? You did the same thing a few years ago and were back the next week!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Reverend Johnathan Herbert Cena giving a sermon in the ring.

All he needs is to throw the words temptation, sin, and evil in and it's Sunday Morning.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Emerald Flow said:


> Great game. I see your HCTP, and raise you a


Well done sir. I bet you a










and


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Mark Henry is the lowest of the low for wanting the title?

Dat logic!!! :cena5


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Cena with DAT Shovel on :Mysterio: !!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Low a man will sink? That was one of the highlights of Henrys career


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'WWE UNIVERSE'


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

Cena bringing up Rey's title reign kinda irritates me. Acts like he had nothing to do with it.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh my god this guy sucks


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fans seem not to give a shit lol LOVE THIS CROWD..

BORING CHANTS :lol:


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Mark Henry cheated the WWE universe

They were cheering him, John


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

I love mute.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Cena should know about disgracing and cheating when it comes to Family.

Nice one John.


----------



## themizsucks (Jun 11, 2013)

Great Hockey game


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

That's irrelevant said:


> *AHEM*


The Best EVER. Period bitches. unk2

Cena is cutting a good promo right now, I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

CHEAP POP


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Fuck off Cena you complete cunt.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

OH NOOOOO YOU DIDN'T JUST CALL OUT A MAN'S FAMILY CENA


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Shut up Cena that promo was beautiful.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

The crowd doesn't care Cena.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

God he boring, i usually dont mind his shit but this feel like its dragging to fuck.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat' easy pop!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Waiting for Henry to come out, fuck this white boy up Henry. :lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Cena has no respect. 
Flair? lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cena you're a mockery every week


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

They're chanting "Cena we've got your back".

:lawler


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok this guy needs to shut up.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Cena name dropping for cheap pops. Fuck off. Come out and snap him in half Henry, do us all a favour.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Shut up Cena, you don't get to talk like about DA RATINGZ :henry1


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> Cena's shirt is so awful.
> 
> It looks like a 6th grade graphic design project.


to be fair that is the average age his fans are


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh Cena


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Dafuq is he talkin bout?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

ACSplyt said:


>


the controls sucked in that game, as well at Attitude (as the controls were the same in that game)


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Cena sucking up to that crowd 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That was a heel thing to do.

That was his fourth match in 2 days on RAW and the second of the night.

Cena screwed Rey Mysterio.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank God the phone just rang and I muted the TV.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Eat a dick, John Cena.

Sincerely,
the WWE fans.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh and let's bury the World title while we're at it.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Wait, what about John Cena's "retirement" promo during the Nexus storyline?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

ironcladd1 said:


> Cena's shirt is so awful.
> 
> It looks like a 6th grade graphic design project.


It probably was. Just like the art design for 2k14!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not outraged by what Henry did, Cena, sorry


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

What the fuck is this, cena shut the fuck up and fuck off


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Man Cena sucks. I can't believe this is the face of the WWE.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Lmao Cena just totally burying the WHC


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

"BORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG" :russo

"WHAT" chants lol love this crowd!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Cena the wanna be psychologist, shut the fuck up you stupid jackass.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Cena hate still going strong.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Drop dead Cena


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

allow me to introduce myself, my name is hov, h to the o-

Oh..


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao BOOOORRRRING chants, keep it up, Cena.


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 9, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Apparently Amber designed Ryback's game model.


Jesus Christ that looks fucking ugly.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Cena is a hypocrite


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Did that sign say....Cena has clap?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

rofl @ CENA HAS CLAP


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Cena must've been listening to some Born Sinner with that line.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank fuck he told us his name, I wasn't too sure who he was!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Horrible promo....crowd no sold him big time until he mentioned legends


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Get a fucking new shirt Cena, jesus christ.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

"Cena Has Clap" sign! :lmao :lmao


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

That boring chant sounds like one guy, fuck he's loud though.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Mark Henry said last week that the championship is earned.....


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cena acting like he ain't scared of Henry


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Did that sign say Cena has clap?


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

You have to earn this.. like Ryback did.. oh wait.


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

So this guy is John Cena. I am so happy he cleared that up.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cena :buried Mysterio...B A Star :cena5


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

you know i found a wrestling magazine from 2006 talking about how cena had become stale....

7 years later :lmao


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Buckley said:


> rofl @ CENA HAS CLAP


:lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

If you look at his face you can tell even John Cena HIMSELF is bored


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

One guy shouting boring. What a hero.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Cena...just shut up.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Notice how John is SUDDENLY not pausing for the fans to chant "WHAT" :side: :side: :side:*


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

In Order to be good in The WWE, You gotta go through me :cena2


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

John always turns to thug mode when he gets worked up.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

What calender even lists that


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

"You have to earn this..." Unless you're John Cena


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Time for the WWE WALKOUT guys

:andy


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*What the hell is a whoop-ass season?*


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

This promo fucking sucks. Damn Cena


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh yeah John, Mark Henry is the low one. OK. You've NEVER sunk low to win the WWE title. 

Except when you beat a tired and worn out Rey Mysterio to win it. 

Or that time you had a kid help you beat R-Truth. 

Or that time you made out with the girl Zack Ryder had a crush on. 

Or that time you treated AJ like crap and disregarded her even though you made out with her in the middle of the ring. 

Or that time you dropped poop on Dolph Ziggler just because he won a match you didn't belong in to begin with. 

You know what? FUCK THIS GUY!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*FUCK YOU.*


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Every promo is seriously the same. It's unbelievable.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

In the middle of Whoop Ass Season. I like. :cena3


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

For fuck sake, how can anyone actually enjoy this cringe-worthy prick?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Cena's face promos are much easier to watch when the crowd actually likes him.


----------



## someguy12 (Jun 28, 2011)

That promo gave me aids and cancer.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

fuck that shit


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw ....*

Little part of me dies every time they cheer Cena...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

GOD said:


> you know i found a wrestling magazine from 2006 talking about how cena had become stale....
> 
> 7 years later :lmao


:lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I hate you Cena


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Mark Henry is jobbing at MITB, get ready


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Whoop ass season?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

"we still in the middle of whoopass season".... Just shoot me already.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Cena is so inspiring. He should lead a church when he retires from sports entertainment in 80 years time.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

DAT WHOOP ASS SEASON YOU GUYS


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Dork's everywhere rejoice


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Velvet onion said:


> One guy shouting boring. What a hero.


That was the guy who made the topic the other day about walking out. :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

ONE OF A KIND! Pumped for RVD. :mark: :mark:


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

WWE'13 blows every other wrestling game out of the water gameplay wise. It's so smooth.......


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

"Is" does not equal to =


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

THE WHOLE F'N SHOW.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, Cena needs to shut the fuck up, honestly.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It's times like this when I really miss Austin as the face of the company.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

One of a kind!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cena...


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

RVD


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

DANIEL BRYAN FOR WWE CHAMPION. John Cena can take his midcard title, and start his own wrestling company called the John Cena Superheroes of Wrestling and get the hell out of the WWE. :cole3


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

RVD!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh sorry John I didn't realise it was still whoop ass season.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

"our time is now, The champ is here", good lord, it's exactly the same phrase, every fucking time, there will be a time when he will be dead and I will rejoice so much, hopefully with a shot to the face


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Mr. Morals really can go and suck a dick. This promo is terrible. Come get some, be nice to the WWE universe, RTime=now, the champ is queeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer.

Woeful.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Nygga running off the stage after getting no sold for that long...LOL!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I waited, and waited, and waited for that promo to get interesting

...never happened


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

"Whoop Ass Season" and "Our Time Is Now" are just unbearable.

God, even Cena's promos are phoned in and formulaic. You could have called that down to the words
if you've heard the man speak in the past 3 years.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Fuck me it takes an age for him to get to the point


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

SAVEUS.420


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Watch RVD be solid and people not going to know how to react.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

I fucking love RVD's song


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

WrestlinFan said:


> WWE'13 blows every other wrestling game out of the water gameplay wise. It's so smooth.......
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Lol.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

RVD puts 90 percent of current roster to shame even at his age


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dr.Boo said:


>


hahahahahahah :lol: 

looks like CUM coming out his mouth lol


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

"A Triple Threat Tag Team Match" fpalm


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

This is a train wreck of a show....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Tubs of goo


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

That RVD promo :mark:


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

Same recycled bullshit. How many times will he say our time is now and then that fucking the champ is here where he sounds like he is taking a dump


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Triple Threat Tag Match?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

What the fuck is this shit? :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Emerald Flow said:


>


I wish I could rep you again!!!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The fuck :lol


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

What is this?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Cena has some hot ass female fans. :cena3


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Scotty Cambell dafuq?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

White People.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

hahahahahah this is fucking awesome.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Make Scotty the face of the WWE


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So wait, is this guy disabled or not


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

WTF?! :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Wtf :lol


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

They zoomed in on a 'Cena has clap' sign :lol :lol

Someone is getting fired tomorrow.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What da fuck......


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

whaaaa


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

what???


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This guy.. I am just not sure what to think.. :lol


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

The first hour was pretty good, but this show has dropped off in the past half hour.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

WTF is that Smark doing out there?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Who the fuck?! What the fuck?!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCKING CUNT FUCK ****** IS THIS!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

RVVD is apparently looking leaner now. And wtf is this


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Scotty Campbell!

Cole with the Heart attack joke. :lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Who?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol I thought Justin slipped up there 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:datass Naomi why you gotta juicy booty?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Greatest wrestling game y'all, stop playin'.*


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Da hell? Omg! 


My ladies: Naomi and Cam!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Pyro & Tons of Funk in the middle of the ring


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Mister Hands said:


> So wait, is this guy disabled or not


Probably. This is a great opportunity for him.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

What city is this from tonight?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Before I say anything, is this Scotty fella...... um.... y'know.......


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

They tried to make it less obvious by having Scotty bury Tons Of Funk


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

A smark with too much money. Fantastic


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I honestly miss the Lord Tensai gimmick


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Scotty Campbell got clap


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I would be pissed if i was Scotty Campbell and got paired up with these two


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Did this guy pay money to be able to do this? :lol


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

well :lmao @ all of you that thought this show would be great like last week HAHAHHAHA


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Who in the name of blue hell is this jabroni that walks God's green earth.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh my godddddddddd :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Scotty Campbell just saved this RAW


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT 8 YEAR OLD CENA PROMO.

DAT IRONY DRIPPING FROM CENA TALKING ABOUT MAKING A MOCKERY OF THE WWE TITLE.

:cena5


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd slap Naomi's ass if I were him.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I would have to be paid to do this with these guys. I would spend my money to come out with the Prime Time Players if I was going to come out with any team.

Actually, I take take that back. I would be the 4th man in 3MB.

I hope the Shield Shows up and just beats the shit out of everyone in this match.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Scotty DA GOAT. He's so underrated and underutilized.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Who the fuck??


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm an EMT and Lawler can lick my ball sack


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Wtf


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> *Greatest wrestling game y'all, stop playin'.*


Ah, Backstage Assault. The game where every match takes place backstage. 

GOAT game.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

I forgot how boring Brodus Clay is.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least the money went to a good cause.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

this nonsense


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

John Cena is so freaking corny it's unbelievable. YOU ARE NOT HULK HOGAN.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Was anyone else expecting a little kid to come out?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WrestlinFan said:


> WWE'13 blows every other wrestling game out of the water gameplay wise. It's so smooth.......
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


WWE 13 was a POS with all its bugs, esp that one count glitch that the devs claimed was not even an issue until it was too late and they could never patch it.

Plus its sad when there are more moves in HTCP which was a ps2 game than there was in WWE 13

HCTP is still the best wrestling game since the N64 days


----------



## RKO914 (May 21, 2013)

Who the fuck is he?

I don't know if I'm allowed to hate, he looks significantly mental. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Like finding the bravest Frenchmen lol. JBL is gonna get kicked of tv for being a racist.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

WHy is there a 30 year old virgin out there? WTF? Isn't this kind of stuff for kids? This is very awkward.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

This Scotty guy better do the worm. All people inside the ring named Scotty must do the worm.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd like a Scotty heel turn please.


----------



## Double L (Apr 14, 2010)

Can someone tell me who is Scotty Campbell?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> to be fair that is the average age his fans are


Haha, that's probably the oldest ones.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

GOD said:


> well :lmao @ all of you that thought this show would be great like last week HAHAHHAHA


First hour was fine.

Fuck knows what's happened the past half hour though. Then again, 15/20 minutes of last week was Henry/Cena segment and that won't be topped this year so they had to fill that 20 minutes this week and they couldn't.

We still have Punk/Heyman, Bryan/Orton, The Shield etc.

Then again, last weeks show will always be overrated based on memory.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

_I really want to give some money to charity but I don't know what to do, I know instead of donating it I'll bid to dance on a wrestling show with two 6 foot 8 fat men wearing popper tracksuit bottoms whilst a giant glitter ball rotates above me and two volumptious black women shake their arses for the 12 year olds in the audience_


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder how much training this Scotty guy has gotten? :lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

RABBIT SEASON!

DUCK SEASON!

WHOOP ASS SEASON!

:cena5


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't even know these jobber celebs they bring in. Like, I legit don't know them because I don't pay attention to Hollywood shit.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

I now declare Scotty Campbell the second best heel on the roster after Vickie. Book it.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao "Cena has CLAP". The camera quickly panned away from that sign.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I think I will start my 3 month break from wrestling again after that Cena promo.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> I'd like a Scotty heel turn please.


:lmao


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Pacific Rim :mark:


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

What the fuck was that? Gtfo Scotty


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

A generic Cena promo and Scotty who?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

No love for this?!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I prefer the WWE Shut Your Mouth game


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Aid180 said:


> I'd slap Naomi's ass if I were him.


Exactly, I'd trip & land my face right into her ass cheeks. Anyways


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

In one month, Scotty Campbell will be the Intercontinental Champion


----------



## RKO914 (May 21, 2013)

Mister Hands said:


> I'd like a Scotty heel turn please.


This. 

I also hope he cuts a bad-ass promo and puts Cena to shame. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> I don't even know these jobber celebs they bring in. Like, I legit don't know them because I don't pay attention to Hollywood shit.


This guy donated to charity and this was his prize. 

He did have better gear then Zack Ryder, so he's ahead of the game.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Are we back to the usual shitty writing? That last hour better be fucking amazing.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Emerald Flow said:


> Exactly, I'd trip & land my face right into her ass cheeks. Anyways


I bet it smells like strawberries :yum:


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Go Uso's.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This jobber ass tag team match.:lmao


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Well that was something.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Uso's are clearly winning this. Like I don't even need to see this.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

So, one of these retarded teams is going to be facing the Shield? WHAT?!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

The Usos to win the match of course.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like we have officially entered Jobberville.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Triple Threat Tag Team Match? fpalm


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Apparently, Macho Man is going to be in WWE 2K14


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Awww 3MB did the same as Tons of Funk, that was nice of them...oh that was just Heath Slater


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Usos better win this.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hoooba hooba hubba hoooooozzaaaahh!


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

U-SOS!!


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> No love for this?!


The season mode was entertaining, but breaking up pins, etc was definitely not.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

3MB are essentially a sexual harassment lawsuit waiting to happen tbh.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

My money is on the Usos.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

USOS have the GOAT entrance.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

3 Mayonnaise and Bread and The Usos :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Usos finally getting that well deserved push.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Since we're talking about video games and because that RVD returns package aired.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

none of these people deserve to be the no. 1 contenders


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

uso victory. As soon as they're on the screen. Competitors obviously jobbing. Although this scotty guy should try to forcibly win if they tag him in lol


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Usos obvious win on this one.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a feeling we might see the Wyatt Family here if the Shield get involved... Either that or the Uso's are winning !


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So they finally give the Uso's a push? ABOUT FUCKING TIME!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I know usos are going to win but come on 3mb!!! :mark


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Where da fuck is PTP?


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Usos turnt up right now. I dig it


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

C'mon 3MB!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I love the Uso entrance


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

That badass USO entrance.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

How bout this one:


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

wow one of these jobber tag teams will be the new #1 contenders to the tag titles


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

No Prime Time Players?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Has Curtis Axel wrestled yet? He's the most interesting mid carder in the WWE today.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

This better be quick


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

So why couldn't we get Uso's vs. Rhodes Scholars vs. Sheamus/Christian for number one contenders match up?

Sheamus and Christian have had run ins with The Shield so it makes sense they might want to go for the Tag Titles. Sheamus/Sandow have a feud so that would end up meaning that Uso's would win (like they will do in this match) but at least the match would be better and give it some credibility at least.

Fucking stupid.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

These guys get pyro but Ryback doesn't fpalm


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Going to the ring with 3MB would have been infinitely more fun. 


Also lol at the thought of any of these teams beating the Shield.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

jobber tag match


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> It probably was. Just like the art design for 2k14!


Yeah I mean I like Rock okay, but that cover was shit too.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

The Shield vs Usos at MITB? Meh.


----------



## Leernd (Jan 8, 2013)

that usos entrance gives me a boner.


----------



## RKO914 (May 21, 2013)

If anyone but the Usos win this, I am going to bed amd forgetting tonight ever happened. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Jobber showdown!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Where the* FUCK *are the Prime Time Players?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

If not for the Usos I would have tapped out for the tonight


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

These wrestlers not talented enough to have three in the ring at once

fpalm


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

I actually quite like the Uso's. They feel like a real Tag Team.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Wyatt debut after match?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dubbletrousers said:


> none of these people deserve to be the no. 1 contenders



Usos have been a legit tag team forever now, really think they deserve it right about now.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

I hate myself for believing WWE was actually going to continue improving after Payback and last weeks Raw.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

3MB have gone from jobbers to potential #1 contenders. If that doesn't tell you how in danger their tag division is, I don't know what will.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

I would mark so hard if Albert did a trainwreck on slater


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The Ratman said:


> Where the* FUCK *are the Prime Time Players?


Being wasted.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Three Man Trash vs. Tons of Trash vs. the Trashos


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That match is a job site right now. Is there anybody with a scrap of credibility out there?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

3MB never win a match yet they have a "chance" to be #1 contender


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

crowd sucks taint


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Such a shame the Uso's are very low card. They have an amazing entrance that needs to be seen more regularly


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Did I just hear a Campbell's soup joke King?

Retire please.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KingLobos said:


> Has Curtis Axel wrestled yet? He's the most interesting mid carder in the WWE today.


No, he's the least interesting midcarder in the WWE, but the only one getting a push so people who don't know any better think he is.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm missing me some Prime Time Players so bad.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Come on Guys We all know this was the best wrestling Game Ever


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Shaddw said:


> These guys get pyro but Ryback doesn't fpalm


Ryback has never had pyro?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

listen to this everyone. that is the sound of an audience that literally have zero fucks to give.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Headliner said:


> I don't even know these jobber celebs they bring in. Like, I legit don't know them because I don't pay attention to Hollywood shit.


Well he's not a celebrity so you shouldn't know him. He's just some rich guy.


----------



## Howmuchdoesheweigh (Jun 8, 2013)

I think the Uso's are pretty talented. A little boring, but work well as a team


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

USO's win..Tons Of Funk..askes them to dance..boom attack the USO'S.. heel trun


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

U...SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

I really like the Uso's. Literally everything about them works. Great entrance, little crowd thing they've got going, great look, they're against two truly abysmal teams which should mean they are the new #1 contenders. A slight upturn in the show.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

This isn't how a tag triple threat match works what is going on.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks God this is over...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> Some nights, I'd believe you if you told me Cena was a registered sex offender.


Is it because "the champ is here" phrase contains some sexual innuendo?










I don't know about you, but Cena can gladly use his champion rod to offend a certain "hole" in my body.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well...that match happened....


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

NathWFC said:


> I hate myself for believing WWE was actually going to continue improving after Payback and last weeks Raw.


People who ignore history are doomed to repeat it


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hellz yeah!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Right team won, that's all you can ask for


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

NathWFC said:


> I hate myself for believing WWE was actually going to continue improving after Payback and last weeks Raw.


What did you WANT to see happen this week? Go on..


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

The Shield vs The Usos at MitB.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

I'm surprised the Usos won.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

RIP Usos


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeild


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

Best wrestling game? Four words: Fire. Pro. Wrestling. Returns.

It's $10 on PSN. Download it, and you won't ever regret it.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

SHIELD :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Usos actually got built up with a series of wins against other teams to get a tag title shot?!?! WHOA! 

SHIELD TIME BITCHES!!!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Usos gunning for the tag belts? Fuck. Yes. :mark:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The Uso's are finally getting a push


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

wrestle_champion said:


> Three Man Trash vs. Tons of Trash vs. the Trashos


:clap:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol

SO FUCKING GOOD


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

USOS win!! The right team won but SHIELD!! Business has picked up! :ambrose :rollins :reigns


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

MY BOYS

which means there goes dem ovaries


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:mark::mark:


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

shit just got real


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Dat 45 second Triple Thread #1 Contender Tag Match

Good stuff! :vince


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

SHIELD :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Stream via pm please.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Scotty is shield member number 4. SWERVE


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

ouch, Tensai did a job there


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

No Primetime Players :skip


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck it, the rest can disappoint me tomo instead,

Edt: Reigns looks badass.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

KingLobos said:


> Has Curtis Axel wrestled yet? He's the most interesting mid carder in the WWE today.


:lol That's a good one.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Well that was quick... Shield!!!! :mark


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I know they got no chance to win the titles, but still happy they're No1 contenders


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

USOS need the straps.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

the shield.....MY BODY IS READY


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

That's it? Da fuck? That's all you have The SHIELD do????????


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Roman Reigns gonna kick his cousins asses


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Uso's vs. Reigns/Rollins will be a great match, I can't wait for that.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Ambrose's face :lol

Perfect expressions at the right times..


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

LigerJ81 said:


> Come on Guys We all know this was the best wrestling Game Ever


#1 WWF No Mercy 
#2 Fire Pro Wrestling


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

THE SHIELD! :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Reigns is gonna turn on the Shield to join up with the Usos......


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Uso on the right feeling THAT RUSH, looks happy as fuck about this push.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Soild Raw so far. Let's keep the momentum.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

SHIELD are Faces, don't care what they say. Anyways

Speaking of GOAT games


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

I think Roman Reigns is on the wrong team..


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Why are we being shown this again?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the call was a hit? it should have been direct to DVD and I heard the ending was rediclious


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

The Shield needs a storyline..


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL I actually thought RAW was starting to improve last week.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

The Call already out on DVD. rofl


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So now, because the Usos have been effectively ignored for the last eighteen decades, Shield are the de facto faces on account of people know who the fuck they are.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This is why people didn't want the Shield to win the tag belts.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

LigerJ81 said:


> Come on Guys We all know this was the best wrestling Game Ever


I'll raise you.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The Call, starring 50 year old Halle Berry and WWE jobbers.

:kobe6


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, he's the least interesting midcarder in the WWE, but the only one getting a push so people who don't know any better think he is.


Sorry you feel that way


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Haven't they already shown this before?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Otunga :lol


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

IT'S A BIG DAY FOR WWE FILMS!

IT'S A FUCKING DVD RELEASE!!! HOLY SHIT!!!!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

That's it? I don't even get a closeup of my boys?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Is it because "the champ is here" phrase contains some sexual innuendo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Wtf? They showed this shit months ago....


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:kane


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

<3 Kane :lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

kanefan08 said:


> USOS need the straps.


via a strap match


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wasn't funny the first time.

Not funny now.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

:lmao:lmao:lmao KANE


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

THE RETURN OF DAVID OTUNGA!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Why does Halle have Super Saiyan hair?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Reigns gonna kick the shit out of his cousins :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Kane is the greatest


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Motherfucking Kane Da Don!

/RAW


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Can we have the Kane back from when he first unmasked? Thank you.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I always get a chuckle out of this commercial my god :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

What the hell is this? :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*WTF am i watching fpalm*


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Why has Halle Berry gotten more screen time today than The Shield though?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Halle Berry gets more Airtime then most of the Divas outside AJ/Kaitlyn :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

:heyman


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Hypno said:


> Can we have the Kane back from when he first unmasked? Thank you.


This


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

My thoughts on this Raw:


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Save_Us_Heyman!!!


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

Well this raws sucked so far


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

ACSplyt said:


> I'll raise you.












Day of Reckoning, gamecube.


and how THE FUCK do you put pictures in here.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Halle is still fine as hell. Idc how old she is


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Heyman bout time


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Bryan/Orton is the main event/final segment of the show!?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Halle Berry :homer


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

ACSplyt said:


> I'll raise you.


I won't be surprised if that came back.


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Kane - You know how kids write to Santa Clause in the North Pole. Well this is the opposite of that. LOL........................


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Heyman! Fuck yes, biz' about to pick up :mark:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

a wild David Otunga appears on the APP


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

BRYAN/ORTON MAIN EVENT????


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

My favorite wrestling games are:
#1: WWE'13
#2: NWO Revenge
#3: SvR 2007


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

these are the goats!
...ok horrible games but the promo vids made them bearable


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I'd rather had seen Tamina Snuka come out in The Shields new t-shirt and modelling it for the fans whilst Michael Hayes narrates on how you can buy this now for the WWE Shop online.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I am tempted to watch 'Hansel and Gretel'. I just cannot say no to Gemma Arterton


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Well the insufferable shit is over, no more video game covers.

The GOAT is here :heyman

Which means we'll get unk4

And the possibility of :brock
:mark: Now I'm ready


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

So I saw the tag match, and the Shield coming out, so I assume it was a #1 contender's match?

And who was that guy dancing with the Tons of Who Gives a Fuck?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


>


That would be nice. This would be too


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

orton and bryan has me psyched tonight....so does heyman/brock/punk :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Clique said:


> Halle is still fine as hell. Idc how old she is


Yes yes. Black don't crack!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## MarcioDX99 (Feb 12, 2013)

still no love for smackdown hctp


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

The Ratman said:


> Where the* FUCK *are the Prime Time Players?


Sitting in catering chanting "Millions of dollas, millions of dollas".


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

wrestle_champion said:


> I won't be surprised if that came back.


It was fun for a Twisted Metal clone


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

meh raw, was expecting better.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

wrestle_champion said:


> I won't be surprised if that came back.


WWE about that entertainment and not wrestling anymore.


----------



## Howmuchdoesheweigh (Jun 8, 2013)

The Shield better have a real feud after MITB


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

No love for this masterpiece:


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

1st and 3rd hour of Raw is always usually the best anyway (Better reason to go to back to 2 hours)

So I'm confident the last hour will be as good as the first.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hopefully the last hour of the show is loaded with Punk/Heyman/Lesnar, and Bryan/Orton. I'm in no mood for anything else.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MarcioDX99 said:


> still no love for smackdown hctp


I said it was the best wrestling game since the N64 days


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fucking Heyman!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Berbz said:


> I'd rather had seen Tamina Snuka come out in The Shields new t-shirt and modelling it for the fans whilst Michael Hayes narrates on how you can buy this now for the WWE Shop online.


A sober Michael Hayes, last thing the WWE need is a drunk Hayes telling everybody how wearing a Mark Henry makes him more of a black guy than everybody in South Carolina.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Fucking Dreamworks movie about a fast snail


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Checking in for this segment lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Heyman is here!!


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> So I saw the tag match, and the Shield coming out, so I assume it was a #1 contender's match?
> 
> And who was that guy dancing with the *Tons of Who Gives a Fuck?*


:lmao


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

BRRRRROCK LESNAR!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Business has picked up :heyman unk


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Please give me some :brock tonight :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:brock


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Punk/Heyman feud is stupid and makes no sense right now so hoping to get some reasoning right now.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

So what happened to the guy who wrote last weeks RAW? Blow his load already?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

How can anyone be mad at Brock? He looks like he's having such a good time.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HEYMAN!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Paul E. :mark:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Heyman about to speak :mark:

:heyman


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i wonder what Heyman has to say?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

This game was fun as hell.










:heyman


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

GOAT is here


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Xevoz said:


> That would be nice. This would be too


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

What the hell is it with everyone introducing themselves? We know who these people are WWE.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Yes yes. Black don't crack!


Amen brother


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

TakeMyGun said:


> meh raw, was expecting better.


I want to know who else actually thought this RAW episode would compare to last week's installment.

Because while this RAW hasn't been terrible thus far, it just doesn't compare, and nor did I expect it to top last week.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Heyman sounds like someone who just got dumped by his girlfriend :lmao


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Xevoz said:


> That would be nice. This would be too


:lmao

Thank god that isn't happening.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

This segment to save Raw for tonight

:heyman


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Punk comes out soon as the 2nd period ends :lmao


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Someone gif those three people bowing down please!


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Overrated crap incoming

Ghey alert


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

DoinkTheClown1 said:


> What the hell is it with everyone introducing themselves? We know who these people are WWE.


The WWE Universe is known for having short attention spans.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

ACSplyt said:


> This game was fun as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, R.I.P Acclaim. Had the online game of my infancy, had to watch it go down


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOOK IN MY EYES!!! WHAT DO YOU SEE?!?!?! 

THE CULT OF PERSONALITY!!!!! 

CM MOTHER FUCKING PUNK!!!!


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Shits about to get interesting! :mark:*


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

CM Punk.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Jesus this crowd sucks. No pop for Punk either? WTF SC?


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

CM Punk and Heyman feuding because Brock attacked Punk. Makes sense.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Hockey intermission, back to RAW


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

:heyman :brock unk3 BEST IN THE WORLD


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

CM PUNK!!!! :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Brock Lesnar appearance tease!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I want to know who else actually thought this RAW episode would compare to last week's installment.
> 
> Because while this RAW hasn't been terrible thus far, it just doesn't compare, and nor did I expect it to top last week.


Well most people would at least expect them to attempt to


----------



## Doza12 (Jan 3, 2012)

kakashi101 said:


> Overrated crap incoming


Nah mate, Cena's segment already ended.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

hanzou666 said:


> these are the goats!
> ...ok horrible games but the promo vids made them bearable


Liked Nitro.
Hated Thunder.


----------



## ArabGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

What does Has Clap mean?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


>


I FUCKING LOVE IT


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> meh raw, was expecting better.


Thuganomics/Chain Gang Cena avatar. Nice. (Y)


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Punk back to shooting. Beautiful. unk2


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

NexS.E.S said:


> :lmao
> 
> Thank god that isn't happening.


Me too, granted design could be better but Barrett shouldn't be on the cover. Le me have my fun though


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


>


I'll buy the game just to burn it


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This crowd fucking sucks, man fpalm


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

Punk said World Wrestling Entertainment


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

People Power name drop!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

SHOOTING


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

LOL.................... the goof.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

PIPEBAHMB


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

It's like I'm watching his DVD.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I miss playing this as a kid.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


>


:lmao 

I've never hated something so much yet wanted to buy it so much at the same time :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, back in the day Raw actually attempted to outdo itself every week, believe it or not..


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shit got real. This is the reality era.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


>


:yes


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Another worked shoot coming up. I expect everyone to bust.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


>


Bo the GOAT


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

World Wrestling Entertainment just doesn't roll off the tongue like World Wrestling Federation did.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL casuals looking bored.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cena has clap? What does that even mean?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


>


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Okay, Punk. What does this have to do with anything?


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Pipe Bomb.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i'm so happy Punk is out here right now


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Punk with that dirty laundry.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I've heard the story before but it's still a good one.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

KingLobos said:


> World Wrestling Entertainment just doesn't roll off the tongue like World Wrestling Federation did.


Amen.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

This shit getting real. I fucking love it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

CM PUNK DVD RECAP and we dont even know it lol


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Wyatt Family debut during the Orton/Bryan match??


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Story time with CM Punk

Hated when Rock did it last year. Hate it now.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Well, back in the day Raw actually attempted to outdo itself every week, believe it or not..


And it wasn't always the case, sometimes Raw fucking sucked/dragged back in the day. But then they'd pull one out of the bag and people would forget the previous few weeks.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Jesus, Punk having to break the fourth wall again? Can this guy ever get over without having to shoot? Your job is to sell "fake" storylines. Why can't you do your job?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> Okay, Punk. What does this have to do with anything?


Keep your attention span high, young one. :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Are were supposed to be getting Paul E over as a heel?


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Beautiful story

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Shouldn't this be Daniel Bryan's story? Instead we're building up the guy that held the wwe championship over 400 days as an underdog?

Da fuq


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Okay, Punk. What does this have to do with anything?


Yeah what does the story of how Punk and Heyman met each other and Punk become a Paul Heyman guy have to do with the angle with Punk and Heyman.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


>


I'd get scared of just seeing the video game cover :lmao


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

LOL only chanting CM Punk because they're bored


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes Punk..I'm sure Lesnar is terrified of some skinny twat who's neck he could snap like a twig. Go home.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Good story, but what did that have to do with that happened last week??


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

"I want you to tell Brock that I'm coming for him."

PHRASING BOOM :archer2


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I love Punk on the microphone as much as the next guy but this is boring as fuck.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I have tickets to MITB. I would be so happy if they have the match there. Too bad I don't see that happening though. 

On the other hand what will Punk be doing at MITB if he doesn't wrestle Lesnar?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> LOL casuals looking bored.


Casuals don't want this much backstory.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Punk gonna get buried again. :lesnar :rock


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

WolverPunk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Berbz said:


> And it wasn't always the case, sometimes Raw fucking sucked/dragged back in the day. But then they'd pull one out of the bag and people would forget the previous few weeks.




Nah, the show quality was much more consistent back then. Obviously not every show was a homerun, but it was much more consistent than it is today. Not even close.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Keep your attention span high, young one. :lmao


I would if he wasn't boring the shit out of me. He's worse than Triple H from 10 years ago. Just talks and talks and talks and his marks eat it up every time.

It's supposed to explain why Lesnar attack him, not how they met.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

JhnCna619 said:


> Wyatt Family debut during the Orton/Bryan match??


please no


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Brock doesn't have the balls? Damn.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Show some spirit, SC..


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> Shouldn't this be Daniel Bryan's story? Instead we're building up the guy that held the wwe championship over 400 days as an underdog?
> 
> Da fuq


Not everything has to be about Bryan. Besides he's going against Brock Lesnar. Most guys on the roster are underdogs compared to him


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm mad at the people who made the Bo Dallas cover. That joke got old months ago. :deebo


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Epic fucking promo.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I wanna throw a brick at every single person in attendance. This crowd fucking sucks.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lesnar I coming for ya *****!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

So if Punk is the "best wrestler on the planet" can we have an intergalactic wrestling match to decide who is the best wrestler in the universe?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Bring out Brock to whoop this skinny guy's ass


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Heyman with dat facepalm :lmao :lol


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

CM Punk CM Punk CM Punk CM Punk....


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL at Cena's promo compared to this


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

TELL THE TRUTH

THE WHOLE TRUTH

AND NOTHING BUT THE TRUTH

unk5


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Paul E gets a chance to lie again, because that's what he does, lie

"Tell the truth" chants, lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That picture of Heyman looking up is going to become a wrestling meme, isn't it?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

kobra860 said:


> I'm mad at the people who made the Bo Dallas cover. That joke got old months ago. :deebo


What joke? Bo is the GOAT, he's gonna be one of the best heels with his trolling gimmick


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Punk Is GOAT


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This dumbass crowd just looking for chants


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Crowd booed the fuck outta that 'I'm the Best in the World' line.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

love this promo


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Dunmer said:


> My dick is so hard right now.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Heyman is so full of shit. :lmao


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Dean/Moxley said:


> Show some spirit, SC..


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Crowd booing because they don't like what he said lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Nah, the show quality was much more consistent back then. Obviously not every show was a homerun, but it was much more consistent than it is today. Not even close.


Oh no doubt, I'm not disagreeing but some people have misconceptions that The Attitude Era topped every episode every week when it didn't at all. I don't want this to be an Attitude Era conversation though, wrong time wrong place.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Punk is fucking awesome :clap


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao Heyman is gold.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Punk with that Cena like intense voice.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

kobra860 said:


> lol. I think Heyman still owes people money.


If he hadn't declared bankruptcy he really would still owe people money.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I love how Punk waited for 2nd Period Intermission to do this promo.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh Heyman....we know you lying lol


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*You want the truth Punk? You can't handle the truth! :heyman :brock*


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> Bring out Brock to whoop this skinny guy's ass


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> I love how Punk waited for 2nd Period Intermission to do this promo.


lol, yeah. I doubt that's a coincidence.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Crowd booed the fuck outta that 'I'm the Best in the World' line.


He's not really a face. It makes sense.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Heyman is so damn good, it is scary.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I always thought the "Brock needs your help" line was a bit too much from Punk.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Still a better love story than Twilight.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This feud would be so much better if there had actually been some interactions with each other going into Wrestlemania.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

This is just awesome.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

CM Punk just cut a great promo. Absolutely loving this segment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Berbz said:


> Oh no doubt, I'm not disagreeing but some people have misconceptions that The Attitude Era topped every episode every week when it didn't at all. I don't want this to be an Attitude Era conversation though, wrong time wrong place.


Oh ok, I see what you mean, and I agree about that.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Dunmer said:


> My dick is so hard right now.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

this is a bit tedious tbh.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Cut to the damn chase.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I love Heyman with his conniving ass.


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Punk and Heyman on the mic is freaking awesome.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I can listen to Heyman talk for hours. Currently the best on the mic in any promotion imo.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Y2-Jerk said:


> So if Punk is the "best wrestler on the planet" can we have an intergalactic wrestling match to decide who is the best wrestler in the universe?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

South Carolina just wasn't the place to do this. These fuckers don't know what's going on.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Crowd no selling this promo, *HARD*. :heyman


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Why didn't you put Punk and Brock in the same ring? 

Because a lot of the fans on the internet would die of a heart attack from marking out too much.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

lol that guy lifting up his shirt


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Paul Heyman is talking way too fast, slow it down Paul, come on!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is great. Too bad it's a casual crowd that could careless.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

This is awesome :mark:


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Marriage jokes, LMFAO.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Paul is the slimiest son of a bitch ever. And I love him for it.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> TELL THE TRUTH
> 
> THE WHOLE TRUTH
> 
> ...


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

horrible promo


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wait they're getting married?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

STupid crowd.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

what aisle is heyman talking about ..


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The only reason CM Punk and Brock Lesnar aren't a tag team because we're gonna see the new Two Man Powertrip, CM Punk and John Cena managed by Paul Heyman. :cena2 unk2 :heyman


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Heyman gonna marry Punk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I was expecting alittle better for this segment, tbh.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This is getting creepy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Y2-Jerk said:


> So if Punk is the "best wrestler on the planet" can we have an intergalactic wrestling match to decide who is the best wrestler in the universe?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Heyman is everything


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I can't see Brock doing the Job to Punk.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Crowd no selling this promo, *HARD*. :heyman


As they should.


----------



## julesm (Feb 28, 2012)

This is getting a little strange...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Walking down the aisle, talk of love...

WHAT IS THIS?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

I love this Bromance, lol

Seriously, this is so damn cute! :lol


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

"I'm going to walk down that aisle with you one day. Not anytime soon because you need your space."

Sounds like a crazy bride. 


Heyman is killing it right now.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

OH SHIT HE LOVES HIM


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Aw, this is so sweet.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

This is amazing.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I totally called it. This was going to go as a Punk-Heyman-Brock love angle


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

My god, what an amazing segment. Best of the year so far.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Amuroray said:


> horrible promo


Shut up.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

iwatchwrestling said:


> South Carolina just wasn't the place to do this. These fuckers don't know what's going on.


should have happened in Chicago


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Punk, kiss Heyman in his bald head like you kissed Del Rio at the WWE Draft some years ago :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Heyman is the most glorious dirty rat ever. 

He just has this awesome aspect to his character where YOU KNOW he's lying, but it sounds so sincere.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Paul Heyman = GOAT.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

This is cringeworthy but I appreciate the idea and the build of this.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Friends! Wrestling friends! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Amuroray said:


> horrible promo


:kobe5


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

"I love you..."


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't know how to spell the huge exhale this is causing.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

This is great sutff


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

LoL that guy flashed.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Promo of the year.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

This is just a full blown Bromance conflict.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

This is weird.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Is this Monday Night Queer, or RAW?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Did I miss :rollins :reigns :ambrose ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bring Mark Henry back out.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DAT EMOTION :terry1


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

FUCK YOU LAWLER


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Promo of the year.


Mark Henry and I disagree


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

"We want wrestling"?

As Steen would say "This is wrestling you fuck face."


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Punk is just standing there during this whole thing like "yeah, yeah"


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bo Dallas to jump Punk.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Heyman sounds like Punk broke up with him :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

3 mins too long with this segment 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Bromance is running wild


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

so boring


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> I can't see Brock doing the Job to Punk.


Could see a screw job ending where Heyman helps Brock win


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Lawler telling the people what to believe.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Did you guys not hear Heyman he wanted to walk down the aisle when Punk was in the main event of Wrestlemania? That it was his dream? 

Because he did.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

HEYMAN = GOAT. I'm loving this. Lol


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Waiting for the hug


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Fuck this crowd. They were good in the first hour, but quickly turned into shit.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I wish commentators would shut the fuck up.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao GAHD DAMN! Heyman is such a mastermind. He turned this whole shit back on Punk. 

GOAT :heyman


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Punter said:


> Did I miss :rollins :reigns :ambrose ?


They showed up for a bit when the Usos became #1 contenders for the tag titles. They didn't wrestle yet.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Punter said:


> Did I miss :rollins :reigns :ambrose ?


Yeah, but they didn't do much.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Curtis Axel bout to attack Punk?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

We want Lesnar chants! Lesnar is probably at his ranch drinking a Coor's Light because Bud Light wouldn't pay him enough and going down on his wife. He don't got time for CM Punk's and Paul Heyman's relationship problems. :brock


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Crowd chanting for LESNAR during this promo. The crowd is _shitting_ all over this. 

No fucks given from South Carolina. unk3


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Monday Night Queer.


----------



## HybridDolphin (Nov 27, 2011)

What are they chanting


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Punter said:


> Did I miss :rollins :reigns :ambrose ?


yes


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

HUG IT OUT


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

CM Punk looking around like...."should I turn gay for one night?"

unk2


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

HUG IT OUT


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

And king ruined it


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Awwwwwwwww, lol.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Punk looks to the crowd for help...not a shit was given other than "We want Lesnar." :lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:yes


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I never realised how fucked up Heyman's hair is up until now..


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

A BIG OLE' facepalm at Lawler insinuating that this is a gay relationship.


----------



## oMonstro (Jan 31, 2012)

hard crowd for punk and heyman...


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

BROMANCE FTW


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Punk is gonna pull a Henry


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

AWWW, bromance of the year!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Attack!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Was that a DTA chant?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

HEEL PUNK


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Promo of the year.


Mark Ratingz Henry disagrees.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

#1 WWF No Mercy 
#2 Fire Pro Wrestling Returns 
#3 WWF Raw 
#4 WCW/NWO Revenge 
#5 WWF WrestleFest


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh Punk, you're in for a hard time come Summerslam, you just drank the kool aid


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

yay, they hugged it out!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BROMANCE! :lol


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

YES!! BROS 4 LYFE


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Lmfaoo, what the fuck just happend


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Dat acting from CM Punk. :lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

end with a hug to lead to the eventual breakup


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

True love!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Hugging it out is all the rage!


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Getting a Heel Stone Cold, Mcmahon vibe from the ending of that segment.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

great segment.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Damn Heyman is a wizard on the mic.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Punk with that hate hug.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> Lawler telling the people what to believe.


:lawler They're cheering for Sheamus!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Incoming Cole and Lawler being snide and trying to act like they know the truth.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Punks face is scary yikes


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

I like this, their gonna slowly build this ... WTF is up with WWE actually building some fucking storylines. lol


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Amazing Segment. :mark: :mark:

Horrible crowd.


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

Deep man kisses incoming back stage....


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

BEST FRIENDS IN THE WORLD


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

that was underwhelming


----------



## themizsucks (Jun 11, 2013)

Fucken awesome promo


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Scotty Campbell for the run in. The next Paul Heyman guy.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I like it.

Heyman will make Punk weak, he's got Brocks back not Punks. He used Punk because he had the belt, Punk doesn't have the belt, Heyman doesn't give a fuck. Brock will face Punk, Heyman will cost Punk the match.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

LOL


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

What a bromance.

:heyman

unk3

TRUE BROMANCE!

:mark:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

That's true love right there.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The PTP :mark:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Respect to this crowd.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

PTP :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat' whistle :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Powerful promo, damn. :clap


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Lawler needs to shut up.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

FFS STFU AND GTFO WITH THIS APP COLE


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

PTP :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So the backstab will come next month.

AYYYYYYEEE PRIMETIME PLAYERS. AAAYEEEE


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

PTP!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> A BIG OLE' facepalm at Lawler insinuating that this is a gay relationship.


:lmao at the way the guy slaps down the cobra.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

and why weren't PTP in the earlier tag team #1 contender match?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

PTP! Their theme song makes me so happy, lol.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

OORA OORA OORA


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

These two shoulda been in the tag match.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

Fucking hell best promo of the year.

Absolute fucking gold.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I got nothing after that promo.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I was hoping for Punk to pull a Henry


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Yes!!!!! They better not be jobbing.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

PTP getting some screen time!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Literally no reaction for PTP. Fire these ******* please.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Where the fuck were they 20 min ago for the tag team match?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The crowd don't understand the blacks either.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Promo of the year.


YOU THINK ITS THAT EASY? :henry1


----------



## SouthernCross (Oct 2, 2008)

That was an amazing segment. Subtly isn't used often anymore in pro wrestling but that was great.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

PTP!!! :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

dumbass crowd not cheering for the PTP


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

black john cena vs Punk


wait is punk going to get a 2nd enterance?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Was that cm punk running to the back on the wide shot? Looked like a timing botch.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Punk vs Darren Young?

Random.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

CM Punk vs. Darren Young? Especially after that promo?

That's sort of weird.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Darren Young vs Punk...

This Raw has been shit.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

lol CM Punk was Darren Young's pro on NXT.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

PTP!!!

LET'S GET IT!!

fuck this crowd


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

thunder cookies :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Yes!!!!! They better not be jobbing.


It's Darren Young against Punk, what do you think it's going to happen? :kobe8


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Amazing segment. I mean, only segment that's close to this one's this year happened just last week in the whole Henry thing. What a way to throw a twist into the story with now Punk forgiving Heyman, and it gives them more fuel to keep the feud going strong at least into MITB before Heyman does fully betray Punk.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm absolutely loving the Punk/Paul relationship. I hope they keep them together in all honesty, a Lesnar/Punk team would be amazing.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Prime Time Players new theme is pretty dope.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Too many jobbers on tonights show


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> The crowd don't understand the blacks either.


Fuck em.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

The Rock:The video game :no:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Here comes black John Cena! :cena3


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Literally no reaction for PTP. Fire these ******* please.


So that we can have more of Brodus Clay and Tensai? No thanks.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Entire WWE narrative: "THEY'RE LEGIT BEST FRIENDS except they're suddenly lying about that because Heyman and face turns."


----------



## IndPr (Jan 14, 2011)

I thought Heyman and Punk were gonna kiss lol.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

YEEEEE PRIME TIME PLAYERS BABY

MILLIONS OF DOLLARS HUA HUA HUA HUA


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Literally no reaction for PTP. Fire these ******* please.


Poor booking will do hat to anyone. And despite that they're still relatively popular. And this crowd is shit BTW.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

If orton/bryan is the main event something big has to be happening


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't believe people are complaining after that segment, really?


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Wyatts incoming.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Why is CM Punk wrestling Darren Young?*


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Glad to see Prime Time getting some airtime so close to the end of the show. Of course that joy will turn to ashes as they lose to whoever they're facing in spectacular fashion.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Why is Punk wrestling this non-entity literally a week after beginning a feud with BROCK LESNAR?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Was that cm punk running to the back on the wide shot? Looked like a timing botch.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah it was, i seen that too.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Did they really have to change the Prime time players original theme, now they've got the generic rapper rubbish which gives them the jobber look.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> Poor booking will do hat to anyone. And despite that they're still relatively popular. And this crowd is shit BTW.


Agreed. Titus is actually naturally hilarious on the mic.


----------



## EternalFlameFilms (Apr 28, 2013)

Thunder Cookies :O


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Bork to make an appearance here.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE should mark the terrible crowds and the city, then never return to that city again.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Maybe Heyman will just end up getting Brock and Punk to kiss..


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Glad they're going with a slow build.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Alright PTP time, baby.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

sickofcena said:


> If orton/bryan is the main event something big has to be happening


Orton heel turn or something?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Awesome promo by Heyman and Punk. I also thought that the Cena promo from earlier tonight wasn't bad either, but I know I'm definitely in the minority in that opinion.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Why is Punk wrestling this non-entity literally a week after beginning a feud with BROCK LESNAR?


Because either bork or heyman are going to get involved, darren young is just the random jobber that hasnt been squashed on the show yet


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Bryan/Orton is main-eventing? That heel turn..


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

Anybody else see the huge "Happy 6th Anniversary Chris!" sign in the background of that segement? Disgusting.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

man love....moving on

PTP TIME!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

IndPr said:


> I thought Heyman and Punk were gonna kiss lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That segment fell flat as fuck. Wasn't even in the same ballpark as Henry. Very underwhelming. Makes Punk look dumb as fuck that he is believing a guy that he just called not trustworthy and has the worst reputation in the business just a few minutes before. fpalm


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> Yes!!!!! They better not be jobbing.


You already know....


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Gotdamn that segment was GOAT!!!


Loved the emotion from Punk and getting the (seemingly) uneducated and mute audience in Charleston caught up.

Fuck everything else, this is easily tje best of the show. Can't till it plays out, especially with Heyman's history with both.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ACSplyt said:


> Orton heel turn or something?


As long as its not Bryan going heel


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Why is Punk wrestling this non-entity literally a week after beginning a feud with BROCK LESNAR?


To get a win.

And Brock doesn't show up every week.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Tonight's show seems to be a Jobber Showdown.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> WWE should mark the terrible crowds and the city, then never return to that city again.


Most of the South would be X'd out


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Bullydully said:


> I can't believe people are complaining after that segment, really?


Some people are just miserable and will hate anything, though the shit Southern crowd fucked it up a bit.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

This entire crowd could make more noise in a library than they're doing right now. Ugh. Never come back here. Thanks.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Gamblor said:


> Amazing segment. I mean, only segment that's close to this one's this year happened just last week in the whole Henry thing. What a way to throw a twist into the story with now Punk forgiving Heyman, and it gives them more fuel to keep the feud going strong at least into MITB before Heyman does fully betray Punk.


Heyman with mcmahon in the ring before Brock came down and f-5'd Vince was arguably better than both of them. Heyman was absolutely unmatched in that.


----------



## Celestineee (Jun 18, 2013)

Wait... what? Punk vs Darren Young??


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk must be dying to get to the back so he can watch the 3rd period


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

TheStudOfEngland said:


> Anybody else see the huge "Happy 6th Anniversary Chris!" sign in the background of that segement? Disgusting.


I don't understand.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

PTP should have been In that tag match. Punk could face JTG or something here.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL jobber entrance for Punk


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

The Brown Horatio said:


> Did they really have to change the Prime time players original theme, now they've got the generic rapper rubbish which gives them the jobber look.


:vince well yeah...


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm glad PTP got their entrance on TV this time


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Literally no reaction for PTP. Fire these ******* please.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

HERE COMES THE PAIN


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

TheStudOfEngland said:


> Anybody else see the huge "Happy 6th Anniversary Chris!" sign in the background of that segement? Disgusting.


Didn't see it, but I saw a bunch of people saying similar things on TNA's post about Jackie Fargo


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Damn! They ARE jobbing. Well at least they're getting TV time. :side:


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Good show so far


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Punk's mat wrestling skills are mediocre


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fresh Dougie said:


> Gotdamn that segment was GOAT!!!
> 
> 
> Loved the emotion from Punk and getting the (seemingly) uneducated and mute audience in Charleston caught up.
> ...


So chanting boring and we want wrestling is getting caught up? I liked the segment but let's not pretend the crowd generally did.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Fresh Dougie said:


> Gotdamn that segment was GOAT!!!
> 
> 
> Loved the emotion from Punk and getting the (seemingly) uneducated and mute audience in Charleston caught up.
> ...


Going to have to agree with this.

I thought it started slow but it really gained momentum and I liked where it went. We won't be getting Punk/Brock at Money in the Bank but Heyman will continue to be with Punk but Brock may come in every now and then to attack, Heyman will lead Punk to weakness because Punk won't be expecting, it will all eventually lead to a Summerslam match in which Heyman costs Punk.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

This crowd sucks


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Me watching this Raw right now


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Bork appearance incoming!


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

inb4 Brock.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow, I actually thought I misheard them before the break that CM Punk and Darren Young was going to be a match...guess not.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> LOL jobber entrance for Punk


You're not serious.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

ACSplyt said:


> Orton heel turn or something?


Hopefully Orton will be the one turning heel and not Bryan.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Grab your washrags


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> I don't understand.


The night he killed his family


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Man I have missed Punk and his sloppy spot calling.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:brock


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WOAH, do these people know who's in the ring right now? :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Hopefully Orton will be the one turning heel and not Bryan.


This, it'll kill Bryan's momentum imo.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Is this a wrestling event or a funeral?

Cuz this crowd dead as fuck...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

'cause this isn't the final segment and it didn't happen during the promo i call no Brock. Actually I call Curtis Axel as we havn't seen him yet - throws another spanner in the works for Heyman and further the storyline (sort of) might even give Punk a match at MITB whilst waiting for Brock at Summerslam..


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Loved the first five minutes of the Punk/Heyman segment, than it steadily went downhill.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Did the crowd actually fall asleep just because they had to go a few minutes without chanting something?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Worst crowd ever.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> That segment fell flat as fuck. Wasn't even in the same ballpark as Henry. Very underwhelming. Makes Punk look dumb as fuck that he is believing a guy that he just called not trustworthy and has the worst reputation in the business just a few minutes before. fpalm


No, it's just storytelling. Why would Punk come out and decide that he suddenly no longer trusts Heyman just because he's now playing a face character? That might apply for doofus one-dimensional characters like Sheamus and Ryback, but Punk is way ahead of them. That segment was beautiful.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

JBL


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I know others have mentioned it but man this crowd sucks. They are acting like they are watching TNA.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

No Blackhawks tights for CM Punk tonight? Questionable.

Would have rather seen the PTP'ers in the #1 contenders match and one of the 3MB members eating the pin against Punk. Oh well.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Bryan's going to turn heel at the end :troll

:vince2


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Cole, quit referencing pop culture stories.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

kakashi101 said:


> Punk's mat wrestling skills are mediocre


Everybody thought it was a gimmick at payback, but it's not. He is rusty and its showing


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

"great throw" :cole3

fpalm


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This crowd is awful fpalm


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Hoping D-Young doesn't injure Punk here.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Orton vs. Bryan coming soon :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

100k viewers lost


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks like Orton/Bryan is the main event?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TheStudOfEngland said:


> Anybody else see the huge "Happy 6th Anniversary Chris!" sign in the background of that segement? Disgusting.


I need a picture/screenshot of this or I don't believe it.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Every move is a 'throw' can't wait to get WWE14 so I can put 'Throw 51' on my CAW


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

JBL giving a shout out to rafa what a legend.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A throw, Cole? It's a belly-to-belly suplex, get your shit straight.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> I don't understand.


he means Benoit


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This episode is just all kinds of meh.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Great throw by Darren Young :cole3

Watch this great throw :lawler


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Man this crowd sucks... Typical southern crowd


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know, Heyman also backed Heidenreich. Just saying.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This RAW has not been great, ho hum


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Why the legit fuck am I not watching PWG right now.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't get crowds like this. What a waste of money. They paid money to sit on their hands and shut their mouths. Yet they'll get up and boo someone like Vickie but not heels like PTP, Ryback, del Rio etc. or show respect to promos like the one we just saw, I don't get it.

Fucking pathetic. I hope WWE just don't go to these shit places again, if these fans want to see a wrestling show fucking travel to it and show you want to watch it ffs, because you're a bunch of cunts.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

_long boring, match for Punk................come on...finish him!!! fpalm_


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

DARREN chants playas


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL at Lawler being all up Punks ass.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

NearFall said:


> Looks like Orton/Bryan is the main event?


I hope something great happens if that is ending the show, cuz if not, then that's unnecessary.

Lol, the crowd's dead now.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Glad it looks like Orton vs Bryan will main event. But where has Mark Henry been?

Only watching this match to spot that "Happy Anniversary Chris" sign. #ChrisBenoit was trending a few minutes ago.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> I don't understand.


GOOD :vince2


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

From last week's Raw to this shite


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

What's this about? lol..Can someone fill me in on what happened with Cena? He got caught messing around?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't understand why WWE keeps going to these places with such awful crowds, honestly.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

*crickets*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Going this long with Young doesn't exactly make Punk look like a Lesnar-beater.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

x78 said:


> No, it's just storytelling. Why would Punk come out and decide that he suddenly no longer trusts Heyman just because he's now playing a face character? That might apply for doofus one-dimensional characters like Sheamus and Ryback, but Punk is way ahead of them. That segment was beautiful.


Kayfabe wise, I think Punk should be smart enough to know someone like Heyman can't be trusted. And to just trust him because he said he had nothing to do with it is...well, I'm not sure. But it certainly isn't "beautiful."


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Why is this match lasting more than a minute?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> What's this about? lol..Can someone fill me in on what happened with Cena? He got caught messing around?


:lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This match will lose viewers. You don't put someone who's just started a feud with BROCK LESNAR in a match with a non-entity like Darren Young.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> This episode is just all kinds of meh.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like Punk but fuck....this match sucks fpalm


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

How is this not a 90 second squash match?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Maelstrom21 said:


> No Blackhawks tights for CM Punk tonight? Questionable.


Well at least he is representing with the Chicago Flag.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

An IWA-MS crowd of 37 fans doped up on valium isn't this quiet...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

What a horrible idea to have this match.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

This shows that a hot crowd can make a show better. It hasn't even been a poor Raw.

But a lot of people on here will no doubt say it has been because the crowd has been dead.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

TripleG said:


> You know, Heyman also backed Heidenreich. Just saying.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> I hope something great happens if that is ending the show, cuz if not, then that's unnecessary.


like a heel turn?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> What's this about? lol..Can someone fill me in on what happened with Cena? He got caught messing around?


Sorry for my ignorance, but what does that even mean?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I like how this has not been squash-y at all. Weird as fuck.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Anyone know if Ric flair is still gonna show up tonight?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Wouldn't Brock squash Young in 5 seconds?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Titus needs to save the show by talking about washrags and black people stuff.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Punk selling an injury from wrestlemania! #DAGOAT


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that was a quick tap out, weird


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That match was awful. But at least Punk won.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

LVblizzard said:


> *crickets*


Fans want to cheer Punk, punk remains pussy-whipped by Paul E. as one of his zombies, took the wind out of the crowd.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

"Titus O'Neil barking at Darren Young"

:lol Cole


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Going this long with Young doesn't exactly make Punk look like a Lesnar-beater.


Three hours.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

HELL YA


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Darren Young tapped before he put the hold in


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

MILLIONS A DOLLAS


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

AXEL TO SAVE THE DAY


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Darren Young's finisher looks better than CM Punk's.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:axel


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LVblizzard said:


> *crickets*


Yes....a long-winded boring ass match......glad it's fucking over...some dull shit lol..... WHAT THE FUCK..that BOTCH!!!!!! lol


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

How fucking awkward
AND NOW IM MARKING OUT
FUCK YES AXEL
SAVING THE SHOW


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Curtis Axel!!


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Lmfao at that botch.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Axel for the save!!!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

God this sucks.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Clap is an STD


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:axel


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

WOW THIS FUCKING CROWD


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:cole3 This is the vice!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:axel


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And the crowd goes mild.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I marked for Curtis Axel :mark:


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Curtis Axel?


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

this is just awful ..


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Axel!


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

A heyman guy


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is..............weird.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

what no stop this is no what


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Interesting..


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

CURTIS AND PUNK :mark:


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Can someone explain to me the fuckery that was the last 15 minutes?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Punk getting beat down by the prime time players and needing Axel Curtis's help :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That was fucking awkward.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Well this is interesting


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Punk's knee is fucked.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Axel making The Perfect Save


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Why is the crowd so effing dead?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This match will lose viewers. You don't put someone who's just started a feud with BROCK LESNAR in a match with a non-entity like Darren Young.


I'm sorry that a guy isn't up to our liking. Please enlighten us about who you'd want to see Punk face then.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dr.Boo said:


>


thats what jeff jarrett would look like if he was on roids


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Strange development to say the least. I'm really confused with where they pan on going with this but I'm interested.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

This is such a shit crowd...


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

titus was so confused


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

McGuillicutty is garbage


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Curtis Axel for the save.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Punk is so not in to this. He looks sloppy as hell with that attempted GTS on Titus.


----------



## oMonstro (Jan 31, 2012)

the crowd is so confused right now..


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I wouldn't have had a problem with almost anyone coming out to help but CAW


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Now they chant..


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

this crowd is sucking the energy out of every single thing happening on row.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Face turn for Axel.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

that was weird and unexpected


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

For some reason this storyline is starting to grab me...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

kieranwwe said:


> 'cause this isn't the final segment and it didn't happen during the promo i call no Brock. Actually I call Curtis Axel as we havn't seen him yet - throws another spanner in the works for Heyman and further the storyline (sort of) might even give Punk a match at MITB whilst waiting for Brock at Summerslam..


Called It - Sort of.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a feeling this whole Heyman/Punk thing will have an interesting turn out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That Botch!!!! :lol:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

and the underwhelming continues. crowds in the south always blow.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Axel with the save! :lol


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SJFC said:


> McGuillicutty is garbage


What else is new?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm just.... at a loss of words.


What an awkward segment. :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Heyman: "I had NOTHING to do with this."
unk2


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Titus really making a fool of himself, unfortunately. He's got a great personality but he is just awful in the ring.

I've never seen a Punk Segment/Match that dead before.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Well, Darren got a nice showing and the PTP did something, so that's cool.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Never go to this city again WWE. Goddamn.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Great showing for the Prime Time Players, especially D. Young. Hopefully this is a start of a push


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I'd rather Punk/Axel for the IC title than Punk/Brock if I am honest with you :lol

At least we'd get a decent match and the IC title would actually mean something.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> Why is the crowd so effing dead?


Probably b/c CURTIS AXEL of all people made a run-in


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The Brown Horatio said:


> Punk getting beat down by the prime time players and needing Axel Curtis's help :lmao


When you write it out, it does sound like ass-backwards booking


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I swear to god this has to be the worst crowd ever. What a bunch of morons. Even Atlanta, Georgia is better.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Curtis Axel just helping out his former Nexus leader CM Punk!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Axel the hero.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice twist, nobody saw that coming


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I usually dont complain about crowds, but these people are asleep, jesus christ.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't know about you guys, but that whole Titus sequence was sloppy as hell :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That was unbelievably retarded. Terrible match, just awful.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Sup Steph


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I was fucking marking for Curtis Axel :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

GET VICKIE OFF MY FUCKING TV!! GODDAMN!


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> Punk is so not in to this. He looks sloppy as hell with that attempted GTS on Titus.


Bruins Blackhawks game 1-1


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Stephanie and Vickie :yum:


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*I'm confused, what the fuck just happened?*


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Punk needing to be rescued. That's believable against Brock.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Stephanie McMahon!! Lookin fine as hell. <3


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

That was so dumb. First, that match should have never happened, and second, that should have been a squash. WAY too long. 

Garbage. Should have just left it with that Punk/Heyman promo.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lol was Punk's heart in that post segment at all?


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

MITB stuff, interesting.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Stephine!! hotty


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

South Carolina should outlaw wrestling. They don't deserve to have any shows ever again. Fucking pathetic...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Face turn for Axel?


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Damn...I actually forgot about the MITB ladder match...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> *Face turn for Axel*.


^ :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Never go to this city again WWE. Goddamn.


It's not their fault CURTIS AXEL is on the roster


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

The fucking crowd ruined that segment


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

This shit is hilarious. The crowd doesn't know how to handle morally ambiguous characters. They don't know how to react to a heel saving a tweener against two heels. I think some of their heads exploded.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Please not a lumberjack match!

Also good to see Stephanie. Still would fuck the shit out of her.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Just let Bryan/Orton save the show and go on until the end.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Calling it now. Lumberjack match.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah I'm not gonna throw insults at who's at fault cause I don't know, but the chemistry with PTP & Punk was laughably off. :lol


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

lol Steph...It's whatevs I'll go do it


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Joe Hennig to save WolverPunk?? Ok


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Stephanie


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck that commercial!! I thought they were going to do a war games in WWE...


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

YAS, D-BRY AKA THE GOD IN THE MAIN EVENT.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

this crowd needs a lot of red bull it's so dead


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

So I guess the difference is that you can't use chairs or kendo sticks in the Falls Count Anywhere match? And you can't pin anywhere but the ring in the Street Fight?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sad that the War Games DVD got me more hyped up then anything else on the show.



Fandango said:


> Great showing for the Prime Time Players, especially D. Young. Hopefully this is a start of a push


:lmao


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

I've heard more noise from crowds with 50 people, lmfao.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Guaranteed this War Games DVD was Triple H idea.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm calling Axel the new Enforcer, he might look like his Grandfather but he looks like a Anderson too with that beard.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> It's not their fault CURTIS AXEL is on the roster


What the hell does that have to do with anything? Crowd has been shit period.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

How about a ONE ON ONE MATCH WHERE THE WINNER IS DECIDED BY PINFALL OR SUBMISSION


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Man, I wish they would bring back War Games :sadpanda


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Punkholic said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but what does that even mean?


STD my man...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

_*** Punk/Heyman promo was amazing but too fucking long!
** Punk match was too fucking long..too sloppy..slow...boring as fuck.

*_


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


> This shit is hilarious. The crowd doesn't know how to handle morally ambiguous characters. They don't know how to react to a heel saving a tweener against two heels. I think some of their heads exploded.


:lmao

Great comment dude, dem Southerners are simple minded folk. Good & Evil is all they know


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Going have to get that War Games DVD/Blu Ray


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

DatKidMog said:


> The fucking crowd ruined that segment


no I'm pretty sure CURTIS AXEL did


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Berbz said:


> I don't get crowds like this. What a waste of money. They paid money to sit on their hands and shut their mouths. Yet they'll get up and boo someone like Vickie but not heels like PTP, Ryback, del Rio etc. or show respect to promos like the one we just saw, I don't get it.
> 
> Fucking pathetic. I hope WWE just don't go to these shit places again, if these fans want to see a wrestling show fucking travel to it and show you want to watch it ffs, because you're a bunch of cunts.


I agree, and as much as I love Daniel Bryan, you could say the same for him, too, in that list of people they die over. They only reacted hard over Punk, Vickie, and some other person, and everyone else they give the silent treatment. When I went to my WWE show, I was loud as fuck 'cause I paid tons of money to go 'cause it's a rare that I can go to a show, I don't spend over 300 dollars just to barely speak and react.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Every WAR GAMES match on DVD


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

God awful match and segment. Punk couldn't have looked more disinterested in that shit if he tried.

How do you fuck up this badly, seriously? Everything was looking up last week and then... it's gone.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

ToddTheBod said:


> Titus really making a fool of himself, unfortunately. He's got a great personality but he is just awful in the ring.
> 
> I've never seen a Punk Segment/Match that dead before.


I love PTP but Titus looked fucking lost out there.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Get this bitch off my TV.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I bet it's a fucking Lumberjack match fpalm


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

this crowd better be saving their energy for the main event.. :bryan


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

South Carolina....


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Look at that, a WarGames DVD.*


----------



## themizsucks (Jun 11, 2013)

lol its not a face turn for axel, do u really not understand what the point of that was?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Heel turn? Wyatt family debut during the main event? It seems like they're having Orton/Bryan in the main event for something big to happen


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The XL said:


> I've heard more noise from crowds with 50 people, lmfao.


You mean ....like in TNA? :vince2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

FlemmingLemming said:


> This shit is hilarious. The crowd doesn't know how to handle morally ambiguous characters. They don't know how to react to a heel saving a tweener against two heels. I think some of their heads exploded.


Wrestling is built on babyfaces and heels, not tweeners, and CM Punk looks weak believing Paul and then he looked weak against a lowlevel jobbing tag team, umm yeah


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

SJFC said:


> How about a ONE ON ONE MATCH WHERE THE WINNER IS DECIDED BY PINFALL OR SUBMISSION


Falls count anywhere!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

RAB said:


> Calling it now. Lumberjack match.


I hope not.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Where is Mizark Henry?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I would love it if this Orton vs. Bryan match was 30 minutes long. That'd be amazing. It won't happen though.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> no I'm pretty sure CURTIS AXEL did


Seriously stop. Just because you don't like Axel you need to make everything a shot at the guy? Just fucking stop.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

If Orton/Bryan is main-eventing Raw, something big is about to happen.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> God awful match and segment. Punk couldn't have looked more disinterested in that shit if he tried.
> 
> How do you fuck up this badly, seriously? Everything was looking up last week and then... it's gone.


A dead crowd can make things ten times worse than it really is.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

had to change the channel. im laughing at all you fools that thought this show would be like last weeks


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

If yew wheeeeeeeeel daddeeeeeeh. Im dah-mewican dweeeeeam duthtay whodeth


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> Seriously stop. Just because you don't like Axel you need to make everything a shot at the guy? Just fucking stop.


Seriously


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Fandango said:


> Where is Mizark Henry?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Where the hell is raw being held today, crowd fucking sucks, why go if you're not even going to bother, they've completely sucked the life out of this show, cheer, do something dammit.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Aid180 said:


> I would love it if this Orton vs. Bryan match was 30 minutes long. That'd be amazing. It won't happen though.


One can only hope.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

I don't get why people hate matches when I low card/mid card faces an upper carder. 

I used to love the idea for rooting for the underdog to go over (even though it hardly ever happened unless you were part of team extreme)


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Worst segment of the night, and Punk was involved. Damn. But man, that was awful. They really just had two jobbers in the PTP get the upper hand on one of wrestling's biggest stars? To be saved by... Michael McGillicutty?

Fucking hell.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I hope WWE never goes back to SC. What an awful crowd.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Big thing happening in Orton/Bryan?

Yeah, a count out in a NO DQ match which means Bryan will moan about being the weak link because he got counted out in a No DQ match therefore setting up a match for next week.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

RDEvans said:


> Heel turn? Wyatt family debut during the main event? It seems like they're having Orton/Bryan in the main event for something big to happen


Probably for the Orton heel turn which everyone saw coming. At least we'll end with a great match.

lol at the kid in the front row. He couldn't take it.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Bella Twins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dat Bella boob job though.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Bella Sluts.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Henry better be on the show sometime tonight.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

well, looks like the bellas are more over than punk


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

But the fans pop for the Bellas....FUCK THIS STATE


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao did that kid faint?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Something bad is going to happen here.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bella twins want the BBC


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

...................


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

What is the point of this? Why has RAW been shit tonight?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

That black guy with the hat :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Instead of wasting time with this, why don't they just start the match and give them 30 minutes?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

lol jerry being a perv


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Get these whores off my TV... Certainly wouldn't mind having Steph on my TV every week though.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That one guy pointing at one of the Bella's boob! :lmao


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Never go to this city again WWE. Goddamn.


Why not? The crowd was excellent and very loud tonight until very recently in the show.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Yum


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Awkward silence

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'd have to be on Es to watch it


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Jesus, I bet that Bellas both smell like makeup and starbust from up close.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

If you wanted to put Punk at risk, don't have a match, have the Shield attack, then next week, you can repeat the process, did you have something to do with this Paul?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Dean fucking Ambrose to win the Money in the Bank briefcase.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

She was too lazy to walk to the ring lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Brie Bella :yum:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You think The Bellas have ever swapped on DB & Cena?


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

I cannot wait for totally divas...


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lmao did that kid faint?


He got them VINEGAR STROKES


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Always glad to see The Bellas earning their spot. You go girls!!! Pin up strong!!!

(oh wait, wrong interchangeable Divas)


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I didn't even know The Bellas were still employed, to be honest.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lol at the black guy with the picnic shirt eyeing down the bellas.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Rofl, its so fucking quiet in that arena, Steph doesnt need a mic.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Inb4 "fuck stephanie" comments for no reason. fpalm


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:cole3 Total Divas...


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

It's Nipple H


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

The smokin hot Steph!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

No reaction for Stephanie McMahon. That felt like Brian christopher's entrance!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Stephanie's new theme... I don't know.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lmao did that kid faint?



I think he did. Too much cleavage for him.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Does nobody understand the concept of tweeners or storyline progression? HERPA DERP, GOOD GAIZ VS BAD GAIZ LOL <--- this is all those retarded fans know.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

TONIGHT HAS SUCKED BALLS


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Ugh Punk, like Cena, is above wrestling jobbers on TV these days. He was just going through the motions.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

this. fucking. crowd. fpalm


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

My god this crowed is awful


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

That kid :lmao he was like aww naw not this shit


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

:lol :lol at the creepy guy in the front row with the spinner belt that he slowly played with as the Bella's went by.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Did anyone else see that kid who fainted when the Bellas got close to him :lmao:lmao:lmao I guess he couldn't handle their hotness, he literally dropped like a stone in water :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

C M PUNK!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I miss Shane O' Mac so much. COME BACK SHANE.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The crowd is such shit.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

bella twins mmmm! black guy random thumbs up ready to hit that


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

ROB VAN DAM


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Thought Shane was coming out.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

This show has been boring with the exception of the opening brawl and the Heyman segment.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Fuck this crowd with an AIDS dick.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

good put Punk in the MITB ladder match, so we can save Punk vs Lesnar for Summerslam


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

D-Bry plz.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

is there a crowd.?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

FYI

Paul Wight came up with the term Money in the Bank back in 1999 in a promo with the Rock.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

oh fuck no way Bryan is winning haha...wow


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

My heart really thought that was Shane McMahon for a minute there


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

STEPH!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sheamus and Orton get the biggest pop


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is Punk going to wrestle twice at MITB or will Brock be at SS?

And Daniel Bryan BETTER win MITB

And so much for MITB being for up and coming stars. Sheamus, Orton, Kane, Punk, come one WWE

what are the non MITB matches going to be with all your main eventers in one match


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Brock Lesnar is gonna cost CM Punk the MITB Ladder Match. Daniel Bryan for Money in the Bank Winner!


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

:lolPunk in the MITB match. Didn't he said he hated doing those?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

How bad is the crowd.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah, this crowd does not give a fuck :lmao


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Who is Randy Oreon?


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes! DB IS in the mitb!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Isn't this supposed to build new stars?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Daaamn its a stacked match...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

da fuck is this


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

This MITB match gonna be good!


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Fucking stacked MITB match


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Lmao Randy Or-In


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Hope Bryan wins.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

This crowd is awful.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Awesome match.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Fucking 7 faces in the MITB?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Fuck. It's only been four years?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Yep. Called it. Bryan is going over in the MITB match against a ton of main eventers.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

lol @ the crowd barely reacting for any of the entrants even though they're all the top guys.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It's.... Christian.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

NO POP for anybody


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Crowd is dead.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Um. Lotsa faces in there.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

HOLY MOTHER FUCKING SHIT WHAT A MATCH!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:lmao @ Christian getting dead silence.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Minus Kane that's a pretty good MITB lineup.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Sigh..so MITB is no longer a match for those who've never won the title before then. Christian has one match and gets in Barrett holds IC title for a while and is no even in it.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

This is the most miserable crowd I've ever seen


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Has to be bryan


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Jesus christ, Main Event MITB right there.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Sheamus and Christian are not in the Smackdown one?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

That is going to be a fucking amazing Money in the Bank match


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't about you guys but my money is on Christian.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

That's one hell of a MITB match. Fuck that's star studded.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, at least they packed all their Main Eventers into the match this year in stead of putting in Jobber the Fillers.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Barely any reaction for anybody except Sheamus...


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This crowd is fucking horrendous.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

WWE Title MitB is fucking STACKED


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh why would they ruin Punk perfect MITB record??


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Bryan better fucking win that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh God, those douche chills when Stephanie did the RVD pointing thing. Barf.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh...geez.









Those up and comers.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

This match is gonna be bannanas.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

RVD :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

are they really that desperate to have steph on tv that they're having her announce the mitb contestants?

:lmao RVD is gonna be terrible


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

No Heels in this MITB? Well Bryan or Punk is winning this.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

BEST MITB MATCH EVER!!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Am I the only one who thought Shane was coming out?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

there's only one MITB this year?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

R-V-D


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Punk, Bryan, Sheamus, Orton, Christian, Kane, & RVD for the WWE title MITB. Sounds good.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

RVD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Most of those guy don't need the briefcase


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

See how Ryback came in that scene..... Creepy....


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Ryback is too funny.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

So Money in the Bank is no longer about creating stars, I guess?

Bring back King of the Ring for that then.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Look at all those people on their feet clapping for RVD. Oh wait no one is on their feet


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Ryback is just... :lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Weird how they're having 7 people instead of 6, or 8 like usual.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Really curious as to who wins the MITB. Has to be Punk or RVD I'd think.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Jericho's gonna work with Ryback for no reason.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Rrrrr god, triply threat at MITB with cena beating the two beasts


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Knew it CM Punk vs Brock will be saved for Summerslam.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

did you guys see Ryback? me neither, i switched the channel.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

That's a great match, seriously. Bryan, Christian, Orton, Punk & RVD. Shit, that's dope.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ryback needs a sponsor deal with Breathe Rite nasal strips.

:ryback :ryback


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

GOAT MITB match ? I think so


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Ryback :lmao:lmao:lmao why the hell is he talking like that :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao like a kid who's toy has just been taken from him.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Well, at least they packed all their Main Eventers into the match this year in stead of putting in Jobber the Fillers.


and no Cena either in that match (obviously because he's already WWE Champion, but still)


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

The World Title gets no love. Damn.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Looks like Ryback will finally win a match at a PPV

Nice guy Jericho


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Sheamus ruins the match fpalm


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

7 Time baybay!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Ryback better not be in the WHC MITB. Just put him in the WWE Title one.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao Jericho


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Holy FUCK that's a great MITB match!


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

FUCK OFF RYBACK.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

That's a pretty legit group of guys in the match. 

Jericho, Ryback, ????? for he WHC MITB?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Ryback vs Y2J, winner gets a spot in the MitB match?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Oh Jericho's gonna work with Ryback for no reason.


I figured as much, he'll give Ryback his first ppv win


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So that was for the Raw Money in the Bank match? If so why is Sheamus, Orton, and Christian in that one? Shouldn't they be in the Smackdown Money in the Bank match?


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Smackdown MITB should be good for the mid carders to showcase talents like Sandow, Cesaro, Rhodes etc.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

silver spoon mid 30's woman trying to act cool.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Awful crowd. Simply awful.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

John Cena vs. Mark Henry gonna be in the middle of the show while the WWE Title MITB Ladder Match will be the closing match and REAL main event. John Cena playing second fiddle now. :vince2


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

"So you're a cannibal now" :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Oh...geez.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao

:lmao at Ryback. Another GOAT promo.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ryback does deserve better

Y2J doesn't need the push. he is already a HOFer.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

"so you are a cannibal now?", you are talking to a GOD on the mic Ryback, shut up


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

This crowd are honestly just sooooo pathetic. Mitb lineup is announced and they are just so fucking uninterested


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Did Jericho just call Ryback "Mr. Back?" I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

Jerichos gonna job to ryback and then get sent off? How disappointing.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

lol ryback acting like beating khali is a big deal. just run around and hear those knees clickity clack before giving out


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Are you a cannibal now? :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

ouch that hurt my ears


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

:ryback Second of all, cry me a river.

:jericho What are you, a cannibal now?

:lol at Maddox


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

We got the preshow match


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The fuck did this feud come from? fpalm


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*CAN WE PLEASE FUCKING GET RID OF VICKIE ALREADY!!!!*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Why the hell is Ryback talking like that? :lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SpeedStick said:


> Most of those guy don't need the briefcase


Well Christian does but he has no chance.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Seriously? She makes a random PPV match just like that?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:lol Ryback going back to meaningless shit


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

damn, well Jericho won't be at Summerslam due to his Fozzy tour, so i'm guessing he'll lose this match at MITB?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Jericho better win.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:henry1


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Sorry, but Jericho/Ryback at the PPV is stupid.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

There's Mizark.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Mark sporting another suit! :mark:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Here comes the man who trolled us all with his Emmy-worthy performance, the man who beat the shit out of the man that the majority of the IWC despises, and the man who is truly the BEST IN THE WORLD.

FINALLY.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

Am I the only one that is struggling to watch RAW? The crowd is awful, the show is unbearable today.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Mark Henry is a BOSS with these suits :mark:


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Henry comin' back for more trolling.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Y2J should be in a Money in the Bank match!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

DA RAYTINGZ!!!!


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Those are some pretty damn good selections.*


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

7 participants and all 7 are faces...


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> Ryback better not be in the WHC MITB. Just put him in the WWE Title one.


Even better he's not gonna be in the MITB. Jericho won't be either


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Where are the rails this show was supposed to be on


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jericho vs. Ryback.

I can't even begin to describe the apathy for that.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Jericho has to job to ryberg now? sigh..


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

fucking vickie... She used to be cool, now it's all just bad acting and forced heat


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME (May 9, 2013)

Why aren't there any heels in that MITB match?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

RATINGZ :henry1


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Ryback getting his ppv win and calling him junior fuck me :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That MITB match sounds awesome. Wonder how the SD one will look.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Jericho/Ryback/Cesaro/Rhodes/Sandow/Wade and who else for the WHC one?


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

If i could swap Sheamus for Y2J i'd be in heaven and spoilt for choice on winners.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

These fans wouldn't even react if all the Divas had a lesbian orgy in the middle of the ring...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Velvet onion said:


> This crowd are honestly just sooooo pathetic. Mitb lineup is announced and they are just so fucking uninterested


there is a reason why WCW almost went under until they started going to the north east


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Rybotch vs Jericho. Gawd help us.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Except for the breathing, Ryback is getting better at speaking.


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

This has been a clusterfuck of horribly great promo


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I need a gif of Steph doing the RVD pointy thing


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Mark Henry!!!!!

YES!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This just in the ratings for raw just tripled as soon as Mark Henry was seen


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Edgehead41190 said:


> The World Title gets no love. Damn.


don't you think they would save that match announcement for Smackdown to announce the participants?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:henry1

YA'LL BUNCH OF PUPPETS!!!


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeah, Jericho/Ryback is shit. 

Should put them in the WHC MITB Match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Henry to save the show :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Jotunheim said:


> "so you are a cannibal now?", you are talking to a GOD on the mic Ryback, shut up


did someone say a GOD? :kanye YEEZUS WALKS AGAIN


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton vs Bryan vs RVD vs Sheamus vs Kane vs Punk vs Christian

This should be a great match, although I don't know why they went with 7 instead of 6 or 8 participants. Guess they didn't want The Miz in it since he's below them all.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

I REALLY hope a RVD/Ryack segment happens.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The Long Con said:


> Why aren't there any heels in that MITB match?


Orton may turn. But other than that, it's an odd dynamic.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Boston just scored

Punk is probably GTS'ing the entire locker room


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Lok said:


> Jericho better win.


Ryback needs at least one PPV win or fuck him.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Much to our dismay, props to Jericho & his never ending losing streak of putting people over.


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

Y2J is GOD... fu ryback!


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh wait Jericho/Ryback is at the PPV, I thought it was for Raw now, forgot Jericho faced ADR earlier.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

:ryback


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Do we really have Punk, Bryan, Orton, RVD and Christian on the same match? Jeez.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Assuming Ryback is going to get his first win against Jericho at the ppv :/


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

AmWolves10 said:


> 7 participants and all 7 are faces...


which makes it even more interesting


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

There better be a WHC MITB match, the only reason I like MITB is because someone can break through and with that WWE Championship one that's not going to be supplied.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

BlackaryDaggery said:


> Jericho/Ryback/Cesaro/Rhodes/Sandow/Wade and who else for the WHC one?


since Ryback and Jericho already have a match at MITB against each other, wouldn't that take them out of the WHC MITB ladder match?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Well guys...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

KingLobos said:


> FYI
> 
> Paul Wight came up with the term Money in the Bank back in 1999 in a promo with the Rock.


So you think the first time someone used the term "Money in the Bank" was the Big Show in 1999?


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

The south crowds pretty much only care about Cena. A MITB with seven baby faces was announced and the crowd barely made a noise.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

So Ryback, you're a cannibal now.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

If you look back over the last few weeks, I'm almost 100% sure Vicki has more on-air time than anyone on the roster. Brad Maddox is probably second. Something needs to change.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Who will actually be in the whc mitb match?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sandow getting that WHC briefcase


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> lol ryback acting like beating khali is a big deal. just run around and hear those knees clickity clack before giving out












Shots fired.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

lol Ryback vs Jericho.. Looks like Ryback will finally be getting his first PPV win.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Pre-show match has been set!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Well at least the MITB match looks good.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

goal!!! bruins, 2-1. this has been one of the best NHL finals in a long time. good thing I can watch the finals between the boring raw parts


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Where are the rails this show was supposed to be on


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Bryan D. said:


> Sorry, but Jericho/Ryback at the PPV is stupid.


It's not stupid. Jericho is gone in August. Might as well try to re-establish Ryback before he goes. Smartest thing WWE could of done with these 2 to be honest

Ryback hasn't won a PPV in like a decade. Why put him in MITB when they know he'll lose.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

No legitimate top heels, that's why.

Orton will hopefully be heel by then. Punk is tweener.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

TaylorFitz said:


> So you think the first time someone used the term "Money in the Bank" was the Big Show in 1999?


Well, what did they keep in banks before that, smart guy


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

TaylorFitz said:


> So you think the first time someone used the term "Money in the Bank" was the Big Show in 1999?


In the WWF I meant.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Ryback needs at least one PPV win or fuck him.


well then fuck him. Fuck him even if he gets the win.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Here comes the man who trolled us all with his Emmy-worthy performance, the man who beat the shit out of the man that the majority of the IWC despises, and the man who is truly the BEST IN THE WORLD.
> 
> FINALLY.


B/C it wasn't kayfabe right?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

This Raw and Me-


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Gamblor said:


> That MITB match sounds awesome. Wonder how the SD one will look.


I'm calling it now. Rhodes, Sandow, Sin Cara, Cesaro, Barrett, Miz


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Where are the rails this show was supposed to be on


Rails turned right, show turned left, train was fucked.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BlackaryDaggery said:


> Jericho/Ryback/Cesaro/Rhodes/Sandow/Wade and who else for the WHC one?


Jericho and Ryback have a match already.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Fatcat said:


> The south crowds pretty much only care about Cena. The face that a MITB with seven baby faces was announced and the crowd barely made noise.


Tonight's crowd didn't seem to even care about Cena.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Yep. Punk is officially doing it for me again. I hope Amy puts a ring on it.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

No Rhodes, Sandow, or Barrett in MITB. WTF?

Eta: I guess there will be another mitb match they'll be in. I want to see Cesaro too.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

They need to settle on the Punk/Heyman stuff. It's still 2 months untiil Summerslam.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Punk is right, we don't need CURTIS AXEL for anything


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> Sorry, but Jericho/Ryback at the PPV is stupid.


Obviously Ryback is going to write Jericho off television at MITB.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Why the fuck is Christian involved in the wwe title mitb match? Fuck off back to smackdown and partake in that one.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Comparing getting attacked by the PTP to getting jumped on the streets. I can't :lol


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

wrestle_champion said:


>


Stephanie McMahon as a playable character in a bra and panties match (i wish)


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Prime Time Playas are actually getting a legit hyped match. Of course they're the side item but good shit.


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Tag team match. Whoop whoop.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Jericho's been getting in some terrible feuds.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> there is a reason why WCW almost went under until they started going to the north east


WCW has been in the north east since the late 80s.

Likewise, JCP went defunct when they left the confines of the south. And neither did big business in the north east, compared to what they did everywhere else.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wait Lawler is bashing punk because he wants to fight his own battles on his own?

He really needs to go


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Silly King.. Fists don't have feelings.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

So Punk will definitely lose MITB?!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

at least i know they'll be a good PTP match next week


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

That's a pretty hilarious line by Jerry.

"A face only a fist could love"

:lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ironcladd1 said:


> No Rhodes, Sandow, or Barrett in MITB. WTF?


That's what the SD one is for.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

This Raw in one gif


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

No HENRY??????????

edit: Ask and you shall receive! :


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> I didn't even know The Bellas were still employed, to be honest.


They're the best divas of all time! :vince5 Ask Cena & Bryan! :vince3


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Give us Orton/Bryan already dammit.

And please let it be a Falls Count Anywhere :mark:


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME (May 9, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> I hope WWE never goes back to SC. What an awful crowd.


The crowd is fine. They're simply not used to storylines more complex than "You said I don't have any balls! Now I must defeat you!". 

That segment killed the crowd but it's nobody's fault.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

just say no to lumberjack match


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

MARK RATINGZ HENRY!!! :mark:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

This match will be a Diamond in the Pile of Shit that was tonight's RAW


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Jericho and Ryback have a match already.


Aye, just posted quickly after that, thought it was for RAW next week.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

So is the main even getting like 5 minutes tonight?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

HERE COMES THE RATINGS! THAT'S WHAT HE DOES


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

MARK!


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

RATINGZ TIME :henry1


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

MIZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARKKKKKKKKKKKKK!


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

No idea why Sheamus is in the WWE Title MITB match though, considering he's usually competing for the WHC and he's feuding with Sandow who will most likely be in the Smackdown one.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

This crowd wouldn't care if Eddie Guerrero rose from the dead to face Stone Cold Steve Austin.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RATINGS.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Lumberjack is such a shitty stipulation.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

MY HERO! Mark Henry!


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

The Silver Back.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Somebody gonna get they ass kicked. Beat em, beat em, break his, break his neck. MARK THE RATINGS HENRY because that's what he does!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I SWEAR TO FUCKING GOD I'M GONNA MURDER THIS FUCKING BUNCH OF MORONS CROWD.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao dat grin


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

fuck yall puppets not cheering this man


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

darkguy said:


> It's not stupid. Jericho is gone in August. Might as well try to re-establish Ryback before he goes. Smartest thing WWE could of done with these 2 to be honest
> 
> Ryback hasn't won a PPV in like a decade. Why put him in MITB when they know he'll lose.



Jericho has put over like everyone since he's been 'back', so losing to Ryback at MITB doesn't mean as much.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

SJFC said:


>


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Congratulations crowd. This is the last RAW your city will ever host.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

DOSE RATINGZ


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I wanted him to bring back the salmon jacket.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

This motherfucking crowd


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Henry the GOAT heel right now. Dat smile.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Save us Mark Henry!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Worst crowd ever.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Paul Henry? Dipshit..


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Are we really going to talk about Ric Flair when it comes to retirement legitimacy?

Come on now. :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

"PAUL HENRY" :lawler


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

SOMEBODY GON GET THEIR ASS KICK :mark:


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

RATINGZ


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Mark "Ratings" Henry has arrived


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


Dr.Boo said:


> MARK!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

The World's Strongest Academy Award Winner :mark:


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Osize10 said:


> So is the main even getting like 5 minutes tonight?


:vince5 depends on how many commercials I can stuff into it!


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Someone on the side of the ramp should've gave Henry an inflatable oscar or something.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Why isn't Cena in the main event by the way or is Punk only allowed to be called 'Mid Card Champion' ?


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

Crowd is just awful


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Be proud, Mark. Be proud.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Paul Henry? :lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ratings never looked so damn good, puppets. bama3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Berbz said:


> No idea why Sheamus is in the WWE Title MITB match though, considering he's usually competing for the WHC and he's feuding with Sandow who will most likely be in the Smackdown one.


Thats the WWE booking for you. Plus isnt orton and bryan also techinally SD guys


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

We're not having a MitB Smackdown match are we?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Paul!! Paul!! Paul!! Paul!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Henry had me in Tears


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

'Mark or Paul?" -JBL being da goat :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:henry1


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You didn't really fool anybody but Cena and the commentators, but OK. lol. 

We all knew you were going to beat the shit out of Cena and we wanted you to do it.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

This crowd is awful. Holy fuck :lmao


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Do they put something in the water supply in SC? This crowd wouldn't react if they were set on fire.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm not sure if the show sucks or if the crowd is making it look worse than it is, or if its a combination of both. 

I think some of it sucks, but there's a few things that got my attention like Bryan/Orton and Punk/Heyman/Axel.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:lol


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Brown Horatio said:


> This motherfucking crowd


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

You mean emmy right Mark?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I see Flair coming out and interrupting Henry.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

NoyK said:


> Paul Henry? :lol


Lawler really needs to just go home.

:lol at mentioning Tyler Perry in the same sentence as Spielberg.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Marks a face in my book.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

TYLER PERRY! HAHA


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

IT WILL HAPPEN. DAMMIT.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

HENRY IS SPEAKING LIKE A GOAT!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

please pick a Street Fight, i want to see these two beat the shit out of each other with weapons


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

HENRY :lol


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 9, 2011)

*This crowd is shit. This is one of the worst crowds ever.*


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

tyler perry! presents mark henry that's what i do!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

One of the worst crowds I've ever seen.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This piece of shit fucking crowd...........


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Dead promo, dead crowd.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Sheamus chant? The fuck?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao all those offers

what a thespian.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"I'll saw you holding your signs. I saw you." :lmao

He did not just mention Tyler Perry with Tarantino and Spielberg.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Bet most of the crowd don't even know who Henry just mentioned.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Sensesfail said:


> Stephanie McMahon as a playable character in a bra and panties match (i wish)


They should have her as an unplayable character like they do with Ricardo. :lol 'Cause it's pointless to have her as a playable character.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Mark Henry and Madea in Sexual Chocolate The Movie


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You know, I'd be strangely interested in a Madea and Mark Henry road comedy.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> We're not having a MitB Smackdown match are we?


They've certainly put all their top talent in one match. We're likely to get Cesaro, Barrett, Sandow etc in the Smackdown one, superstars who aren't good enough yet to be WWE Champion but decent enough to hold/feud for the WHC.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, fuck Tyler Perry. You're better than him, Mark.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, you just compared Tyler Perry to Tarantino & Spielberg 

You are right back to being a heel in my eyes buddy! Dems fighting words!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol Henry I love you


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> IT WILL HAPPEN. DAMMIT.


:lmao shit would be fire.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AmWolves10 said:


> I'm not sure if the show sucks or if the crowd is making it look worse than it is, or if its a combination of both.
> 
> I think some of it sucks, but there's a few things that got my attention like Bryan/Orton and Punk/Heyman/Axel.


The show has had a solid good hour but 2 hours has been MEH


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Tyler Perry. :lmao


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I came back just to say "someone shoot this crowd dead."


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Where is Benoit when we need him? Just kill this damn people on the crowd. Bunch of idiots.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Tarentino, Speilberg, *Tyler Perry*

:lol


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Black Stone Cold


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

john cena, the other wwe superstar


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Fuck off you inbred fucktards.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This crowd fpalm


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Here come the what chants...


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Now this stupid crowd is bringing out the what chants. 

Stupid stupid stupid


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

The return of "What." It's official Charleston....YOU SUCK!!!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

If the crowd couldn't have got any worse, they bring out the What? chants.

Someone fucking kick them all out. Waste of seats.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Everybody that chants WHAT in 2013 should be fucking castrated on the spot. :no:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

So Henry would rather wrestle 200 days a year then going off to Hollywood and making millions of dollars for less effort? :lol

DAT KAYFABE :vince2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> IT WILL HAPPEN. DAMMIT.


:lmao


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Fucking What chants.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

lmao at the loud whats


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Poorly written show, dead crowd=worst Raw of the year


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

This fucking crowd...

Cunts.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Mark Henry still has a few good years left in him.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

******* chanting what


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Please. :henry1


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh fuck you people and your fucking what chants! 

FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


> Where is Benoit when we need him? Just kill this damn people on the crowd. Bunch of idiots.


Dude.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

"Whats" for Henry? That's a paddlin.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Fuck you crowd, you suck.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

This crowd is brain dead!!!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Main event please, thanks for coming Mark. Bye


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

I love this crowd. WHAT??


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

SOMEBODY GONNA GET THEIR MEAT ATE


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This crowd has been quiet the whole night and when they finally decide to say something it's those fucking annoying WHAT chants? REALLY?!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Next week's Raw is just three hours of Henry concussing each and every member of this audience.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd of cunts.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Hate what chants


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

You forgot "Stealing"


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

someone get a gif of Henry doing the "dancing" thing with his hand, please :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao 

:henry1

DANCE PUPPETS DANCE


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

"This is y'all, right here, dancing."

:lol


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

This crowd just went full retard


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Mark is the filthiest mofo ever.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

This crow should be fined. Fuck these ****


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

The Shows been fine it's the crowd that's been shit.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I've seen awful, silent crowds before, but for some reason, I want to punch this particular crowd so bad right now. That's something.










Mark Henry doing awesome right now, though. (Y)


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

THIS AIN'T NO MENS WAREHOUSE!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> Where is Benoit when we need him? Just kill this damn people on the crowd. Bunch of idiots.


Not funny.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*WHAT*


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Berbz said:


> SOMEBODY GONNA GET THEIR MEAT ATE


:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

THIS AIN'T NO MEN'S WAREHOUSE!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:lmao Henry is excellent.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Berbz said:


> SOMEBODY GONNA GET THEIR MEAT ATE


I'm dead :lmao


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Dis crowd


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

"I know I look good, this ain't no men's warehouse" :lmao :lmao

MARK

STOP

I CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE



Amber B said:


> IT WILL HAPPEN. DAMMIT.


GURL STOP :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that was awful. 

Fuck this crowd and their fucking what chants.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Henry's so fucking awesome :lmao :lmao :lmao

MEN'S WAREHOUSE


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Mark Henry giving lessons on how to cut a fucking HEEL promo.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

:lmao Gotta love Henry.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Henry seriously deserves this championship.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I really hope he wins it. I'm honestly looking forward to the match.


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

I hope so Mark.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

NearFall said:


> This crowd just went full retard


lol. What do you mean "went"?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Everybody get ready to LOL at lumberjack match


FFS CAN WE GET THE GD MAIN EVENT STARTED. FUCK


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Is that DJ Paul rapping Henry's theme?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

nice line about the "mens warehouse!" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Mark Henry is that dude.:lol


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

HALL OF PUPPETS :henry1


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I hate when WWE comes to this place crowd is always shit


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I DON'T CARE THAT BRAY WYATT TWEETS


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

We need last week's crowd...this crowd is just fpalm


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

This ain't no mens warehouse, lmfao.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao men's warehouse


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

BRAY WYATT. :mark:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

New Wyatt Time :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Please be the "Next week" vignette


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

All of this, Henry with the huge swerve, and this build up for cena to overcome the odds for the 1000th time.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

IF I SEE ONE MORE FUCKING WYATT PROMO

GODDAMNIT


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

They're acting like Mark Henry faking a retirement is like killing a dog or something.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Buncha ******** who like to have sex with their sisters

Why does wwe still go back to places like South Carolina? Why vince why? Is it because these are the only places that cheer your boy wonder cena?


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Wyatt :mark:


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

Goddamnit that was incredible. Even better than last weeks, I'm calling it right now.

Where the hell has this Mark Henry been all along? Its like they are letting him loose. Or a new writer?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Another Wyatt Family vignette. Please debut at Money in the Bank and hang John Cena Age of the Fall style.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Another Wyatt family promo, just fucking debut them for fuck sake.

God this Raw has been crap. All positivity about the direction of the product drained again.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao "this aint no men's warehouse."


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm going to break something if we get a Lumberjack match.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Are people going to just keep posting Precious photos? :lol :jay


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Henry is phenomenal.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I just want to fucking smack every single member of this crowd across the face.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

The Wyatt Family's music is like what they'd use for those red-hued, sweaty montages of strippers or something. And for that I love it.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Well looks like Henry used up all the promo ability he has last week. That "Whatfest" sucked balls.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bray Wyatt tweets. Sigh.


The more they show these promos, the more I can see WWE just fucking them over with the quickness. One promo an episode is enough, you bastards.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Superman(Cena) vs Kalibak (Henry)


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Tyler Perry's House Of Pain :henry1


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

kieranwwe said:


> The Shows been fine it's the crowd that's been shit.


Agreed. I would rather have Raw held in a empty arena, than in South Carolina.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Please don't debut tonight with this crowd


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

NearFall said:


> This crowd just went full retard


The crowd's been retard since the start of the show.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Bray Wyatt :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> I DON'T CARE THAT BRAY WYATT TWEETS


Cole does, he just orgasmed in his pants


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Bray Wyatt


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Holy fuck at that vignette!!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Bray/Bryan.

The Lamb versus the GOAT


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Let's be real, whether this was a great crowd or a shit crowd, they would've did the "WHAT?" bullshit either way.

& The Wyatt Family vignettes are getting annoying.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

WE WANT WYATTS!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

IRS's fat kid is way better than the one that looks like a 15 year old girl


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I hate when WWE comes to this place crowd is always shit


they honestly go there too often..


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Davion McCool said:


> Goddamnit that was incredible. Even better than last weeks, I'm calling it right now.
> 
> Where the hell has this Mark Henry been all along? Its like they are letting him loose. Or a new writer?


Oh get real. That was nowhere near last weeks promo. What are you on?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

The Wyatt family is straight up creepy....love it!!! :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HHH is strongly behind this Bray guy, I bet.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Fresh Dougie said:


> Is that DJ Paul rapping Henry's theme?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yep three 6 mafia did it 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

WHERE IS BRAY???


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Bray Wyatt MUST DEBUT SOON. OMG WWE better not fuck that up.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm already afraid of Brodie Lee and now he's a lunatic in a cult. I can't wait until they debut.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Bryan in the main-event? YES!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can you debut Wyatt pls? This show sucks so hard.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

They're here...

That either means they're coming up next or they're here next week.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Fresh Dougie said:


> Is that DJ Paul rapping Henry's theme?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Three 6 Mafia. Yep.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

That was their best vignette thus far.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"THIS AIN'T NO MEN'S WAREHOUSE" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Please don't debut tonight with this crowd


^

They dont deserve something as good as a Bray Wyatt debut after they spent 3 hours sitting on their hands.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Raw has been good so far, and i'm going to mark out if Orton turns heel.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Even if Henry loses it back the next night, he really deserves one run.


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> Another Wyatt family promo, just fucking debut them for fuck sake.
> 
> God this Raw has been crap. All positivity about the direction of the product drained again.


You need a hug.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Falls count anywhere and Street Fight are same match type dumbasses.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> They're acting like Mark Henry faking a retirement is like killing a dog or something.


We're working with WWE logic here, I'm mean Ryback was slammed for using a chair on Cena and when Cena did it back to him the following week it was called justice and a smart thing to do.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*I'm curious as to what Bray Wyatt is supposed to be, but I'm very intrigued.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So Bryan/Orton is main eventing? Guess Orton really is turning heel then... that's the only reason I can think for this going on last. That and/or we're going to see a big brawl between the MITB participants (except RVD) to end the show.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> Tyler Perry's House Of Pain :henry1


Sounds like a blockbuster hit.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Calling it...Bray Wyatt will be the latest fad that fails to back it up.


IWC 2013


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Dis crowd man


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Don't fucking debut the Wyatt family now. The crowd do not deserve it in the slightest, just fucking send them home.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

chargebeam said:


> Bryan in the main-event? YES!


:vince5 All 6 minutes of it!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Bray Wyatt tweets. Sigh.
> 
> 
> The more they show these promos, the more I can see WWE just fucking them over with the quickness. One promo an episode is enough, you bastards.


Yeah. I'm not a hater of this, it's just they show like 3 promos each show and it's annoying.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

At this rate, the Wyatt family is going to make its debut in 2015.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *I'm curious as to what Bray Wyatt is supposed to be, but I'm very intrigued.*


Cult leader.

Think Texas Chainsaw Massacre sort of trash mixed with Charles Manson and his family.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

genocide_cutter said:


> Falls count anywhere and Street Fight are same match type dumbasses.


WWE logic doesn't exist. :vince2


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

I really like the Bray Wyatt promo but I can't help feeling it's not exactly scary because of the music. It'd be much better without it in the background but still had the talking/sound effects.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

wwe comes to these places because i believe hosting shows in the south is generally cheaper than hot cities like chicago or philly or new york. 


oh and the south, they seem to really love CENA. lot of those white trash little kids love him


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> Tyler Perry's House Of Pain :henry1


Brandon Stroud @MrBrandonStroud 5m 

Tyler Perry's Hall Of Pain #raw


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

genocide_cutter said:


> Falls count anywhere and Street Fight are same match type dumbasses.


Actually Street Fights can only have the pinfall in the ring. Then again they change the rules like it's nothing so I may be wrong.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

CHICAGO TIES IT UP!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

10 Minutes for Bryan/Orton (granted this'll go over the scheduled time), something big better happen


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Blackhawks just tied up the game with a little over a minute to go! 2-2


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Actually, yeah, keep the Wyatt Family in the back.

This crowd deserve fuck all. In fact I'd scrap Bryan/Orton.


----------



## EternalFlameFilms (Apr 28, 2013)

HOLY SHIT!! GOAL!!!!!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Bryan in the main event and they give it less than ten minutes to fit in the last 2 hours of pure shit.


Every one stand and clap right now


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

genocide_cutter said:


> Falls count anywhere and Street Fight are same match type dumbasses.


But you can pin outside of the ring, with a Street Fight you can only pin inside the ring, I think.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> Calling it...Bray Wyatt will be the latest fad that fails to back it up.
> 
> 
> IWC 2013


Wyatt doesn't fail to back anything up. If you haven't seen him before you are in for a treat.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

un_pretti_er said:


> CHICAGO TIES IT UP!


I KNOW!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> Calling it...Bray Wyatt will be the latest fad that fails to back it up.
> 
> 
> IWC 2013


I see them repackaged as comedy jobbers in 7 months time


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

Berbz said:


> Cult leader.
> 
> Think Texas Chainsaw Massacre sort of trash mixed with Charles Manson and his family.


*Thought so, thanks.*


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

HOLY FUCK CHICAGO SCORES AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

kobra860 said:


> Actually Street Fights can only have the pinfall in the ring. Then again they change the rules like it's nothing so I may be wrong.


Yeah, now you can win a No DQ match via countout.


----------



## EternalFlameFilms (Apr 28, 2013)

oh my god...another goal!!!

WHAT A CHOKE!!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

genocide_cutter said:


> Falls count anywhere and Street Fight are same match type dumbasses.


Street Fights have to end in the ring tho.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

BLACKHAWKS 3-2!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

I bet CM Punk is going crazy about the hockey game.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Newly won? It's been 8 days already.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

HOLY SHIT.

CHICAGO TOOK THE LEAD.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Multicultural night on Smackdown!!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Fiesta del Rio! Hope nobody shows up to that party.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

I'm a bit worried about the Wyatt Family and wether their gimmick is going to work on tv. It seems so complex that i have a hard time seeing it translate well onto the show from the vignettes. just my two cents.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A Dublin Street Fight.

Or as the Irish call it, Tuesday.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

How many times are they gonna have a fucking celebration when Del Rio wins a title????


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

For Smackdown, they need a Mariachi Band or GTFO.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Del Rio's got a big fuckin head. And why the Sandow-Sheamus match again?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

ACSplyt said:


> Yeah, now you can win a No DQ match via countout.


When did that happen?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why are Sandow & Sheamus having a street fight? 

Hasn't Sheamus kicked Sandow's ass enough?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I wonder who's gonna win the street fight on SD!?

/sarcasm


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

LigerJ81 said:


> Tyler Perry's House Of Pain :henry1


Domestic: $400 million 
+ Foreign: $700 million

Opening weekend


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Street Fight! :mark:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Street Fight! YES! :yes


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Didn't Sheamus just beat Sandow in a tag match tonight, so why should I care about a singles match


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Wouldn't it have made sense to have the Del Rio party last week, like the week he actually won it? Whatever. Get ready for piped in heat.

Street Fight. Kendo sticks incoming.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

GOAT TIME!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

When did WWE get so boring?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Street fight, so a few whacks of a kendo stick each.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

genocide_cutter said:


> Falls count anywhere and Street Fight are same match type dumbasses.


Isn't a Street Fight only allowed to have pins/submissions inside the ring?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Crowd wakes up for Bryan :mark


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Spanish Table shoutout :mark:


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Why not say "For the Randy Orton/Daniel Bryan main event"? Make it sound big time? Devil's in the details, guys.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Newly won? It's been 8 days already.


:cole3


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Right match tbh. Why we had to have a poll for this IDK


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

They better use weapons that aren't kendo sticks


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Lol silence for ortons entrance


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Not even Orton can get a pop. :lmao


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Bryan, Cena, Orton and Punk not getting anywhere decent pops? Fucking hell


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Ham and Egger said:


> How many times are they gonna have a fucking celebration when Del Rio wins a title????


Until you start to care. :vince


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Most quiet I've heard a Randy Orton entrance. Damn!


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

A street fight... not in the street.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I will laugh with anyone that voted for Lumberjack match. They be trollin!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

BTW, does anyone else think the audio has been a bit weird for Raw tonight?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Even GOATs Orton/Bryan having a tough time getting reaction, wow.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Crowd cant even do a cohesive yes chant, I hope they never come to this dump again.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Zero reaction for Orton. Someone wake up this pathetic crowd.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Good thing it wasn't lumberjack match.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow, they won't even Yes.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Fresh Dougie said:


> When did that happen?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He beat John Cena in a No DQ match via count out on the June 3rd edition of Raw.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Fresh Dougie said:


> When did that happen?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Last week.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton's turning, Its closing RAW is a give away.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> How many times are they gonna have a fucking celebration when Del Rio wins a title????


You will love Del Rio....and embrace him as your new Latino superstar!:vince5:vince5:vince5


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

CHICAGO WINS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

They haven't been showing a lot of trending now things tonight. Hope they stop that completely honestly.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Waffelz said:


> They better use weapons that aren't kendo sticks


That would be blasphemy in today's WWE


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Chicago wins the Stanley Cup!


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

Inc SHIELD imo. They haven't been involved all night really (besides with the USO's). They have to do something.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

A street fight...without badass street jeans and shit. FFS


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I remember one time Vince came out and apparently ripped on the crowd for being shit. Should do it again after the show and tell them he's never coming back to this city.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Not even The Goat Daniel Bryan :bryan Can wake up this crowd.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

What's the difference between this street fight and a Dublin one? Does there have to be an Irish person involved or something?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

HOLY SHIT CHAIR SHOT TO THE HEAD...DA FUQ?!?!?!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

STEEL CHAIR OFF THE SKULL

Inb4 match gets stopped.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ORTON BOUTA GET FINED


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Chair headshot? :mark:


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

CHAIR SHOT TO THE HEAD


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

KTFO :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

did they really do a chair shot to the head?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Chair shot to the head (sorta) :mark:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Head shot with chair!


----------



## staceyrj13 (Apr 16, 2013)

A chair head shot?!??!?!?!


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

CHAIR HEADSHOT!


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Chair shot to the head?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:O


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow, a headshot!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Chair shot to the dome. Breaking the plexiglass ceiling. 

rton


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chairshot to the head?? Wow! 

A commercial NOW????????????

FUCK THIS ****** COMPANY.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh shit. Headshot. unk


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Orton heel turn please


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

someones going to get in trouble for that :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

MakingAStupidAcc said:


> Inc SHIELD imo. They haven't been involved all night really (besides with the USO's). They have to do something.


Ugh no. I love The Shield, but keep them away from these two already, fuck.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Chair shot to the HEAD? :bryan2


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

So glad this wasn't a lumberjack match.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> Last week.


It wasn't by countout, it was doctor stoppage.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Chairshot to the head! Wow!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Randy Orton is sooooooooooooooooo turning heel.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Keep the hockey talk in the hockey thread. Thanks.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

That is definitely not what operant conditioning is Cole.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Crowd can't even do a YES chant fpalm


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Orton is the best tweener of our time, possibly slightly behind Austin Aries.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Chicago wins the Stanley Cup! Too bad I don't give a single fuck about hockey.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Inb4 someone says the Attitude Era is being resurrected because of the chair shot to the head and the Wyatt Family debuting.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Whoa a chair shot to the head!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

There definitely won't be a pin after a CHAIRSHOT TO THE HEAD SO LET'S GO TO A BREAK GUYS this is credible what are you looking at


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

On the anniversary of Chris Benoit's death too...


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

"Oh shit! That was a headshot with a chair! CUT TO COMMERCIAL DAMMIT!" :vince


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Somebody's gonna get fined.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

That's only the second chair headshot since they've been banned :O


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I remember one time Vince came out and apparently ripped on the crowd for being shit. Should do it again after the show and tell them he's never coming back to this city.


Ahhh if only. Too bad the soccer moms will get butt hurt by it.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm callin it, orton goes heel tonight. It's closing the show, something will happen, something big


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Ugh no. I love The Shield, but keep them away from these two already, fuck.


Didn't say I want the shield either, i'm in the same boat as you. Let these 2 finish a match with a clear winner for once.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

This RAW has finally been confirmed "worth it" just to witness a chairshot to the head


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey Tazz, what is Randy Orton doing in the Impact Zone?? :hogan


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

I don't understand how this RAW is bad. The Ziggler/Del-Rio storyline has progressed in a great way, where Ziggler is (thankfully) not a cookie-cutter babyface. A decent Jericho/Del Rio match, another GOAT Henry promo, a very interesting promo with Punk and Heyman that isn't one dimensional, and some decent filler stuff.

The crowd is terrible, but this RAW has been pretty solid. Not as good as last week, but not a disappointment IMO.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

They made this main event for a chair shot to the head.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat chairshot


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

A CHAIRSHOT! HAPPY ANNIVERSARY KISPEN WAH


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

I missed the dam chair shot.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*A chair shot to the head? Orton's going to fined.*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Badass chairshot.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

Is that their shoutout to Benoit for tonight?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Chicago wins the Stanley Cup! Too bad I don't give a single fuck about hockey.


Explains why Punk was seen running to the back & seeming like he didn't give a shit about the match. :lmao


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Can't believe Orton/Bryan are closing while Cena only got one stupid 9:30 promo. Wonder what is going on? Is WWE experimenting here to try to figure out how to improve ratings? I hope this works out for them I guess. I told you guys, the best way to get Cena off your screen is to stop watching. If the ratings tank, they will try new things out, like putting more focus on Orton/Bryan/Punk/Heyman.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Hopefully Orton will turn heel by the end of the night.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Was the headshot unprotected or....?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Dat chairshot


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Trumpet Thief said:


> I don't understand how this RAW is bad. The Ziggler/Del-Rio storyline has progressed in a great way, where Ziggler is (thankfully) not a cookie-cutter babyface. A decent Jericho/Del Rio match, another GOAT Henry promo, a very interesting promo with Punk and Heyman that isn't one dimensional, and some decent filler stuff.
> 
> The crowd is terrible, but this RAW has been pretty solid. Not as good as last week, but not a disappointment IMO.


This.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

DatKidMog said:


> I'm callin it, orton goes heel tonight. It's closing the show, something will happen, something big


You may be right. Someone has to be heel in the MITB match right?


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Are we going to come from a break with Bryan down after the chair shot to the head ending the match prematurely? :lol


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

KRISPEN WAH JUST RETURNED ON THE APP!!!! HOLY SHIT IT WAS A WORK THE WHOLE TIME


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Trumpet Thief said:


> I don't understand how this RAW is bad. The Ziggler/Del-Rio storyline has progressed in a great way, where Ziggler is (thankfully) not a cookie-cutter babyface. A decent Jericho/Del Rio match, another GOAT Henry promo, a very interesting promo with Punk and Heyman that isn't one dimensional, and some decent filler stuff.
> 
> The crowd is terrible, but this RAW has been pretty solid. Not as good as last week, but not a disappointment IMO.


True, true and true. Another solid Raw. Too sad the crowd sucks ass. They don't deserve to witness the Orton's heel turn.


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

the crowd sucks


----------



## staceyrj13 (Apr 16, 2013)

LOL @ everyone marking at the chairshot... but i did too


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL at the crowd cheering Orton...ffs SC


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

dougnums said:


> Is that their shoutout to Benoit for tonight?


:vince3 You're welcome!


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

I wish RAW was commercial-free


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

someone better turn heel before this night is over


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Keep the hockey talk in the hockey thread. Thanks.


:buried


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

chairshot to the head


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So cool stuff happened during commercial?!?! 

Gotta download that fucking App!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> They haven't been showing a lot of trending now things tonight. Hope they stop that completely honestly.


That may be because nothing has been trending, it's not like the people in that crowd are showing enough energy to get any tweets going, that's for sure.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Anyone got a replay of that chair shot?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Replay the chairshot dammit :cena4


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed that Orton is the only one that is using weapons?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Back just in time to see the Daniel Bryan comeback.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Krispen Wah sign spotted!


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

ECW ECW ECW ECW......


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

What if this was just one long burial of Bryan?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

What the hell happened to Fandango? He hasn't been on Raw either. :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Crazy how Orton towers over Bryan.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Crowd is so fucking pathetic fpalm


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Hawkke said:


> That may be because nothing has been trending, it's not like the people in that crowd are showing enough energy to get any tweets going, that's for sure.


True. I just figured they would make some BS up like,

:cole3 Total Divas is trending worldwide!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Berbz said:


> Are we going to come from a break with Bryan down after the chair shot to the head ending the match prematurely? :lol


premature disqualification


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Goddamnit did they just use that "controlled frenzy" bit again..
Damn Cole..


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Another HEADSHOT!


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

CHAIR TO THE FACE


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

dougnums said:


> Is that their shoutout to Benoit for tonight?


That and the diving headbutt Bryan is going to do at some point in this match.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Lawler with his usual "lost a tooth" joke.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Randy Orton about to hear voices in his head. Vintage Orton about to come alive.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bryan's trying to be the face and the crowd's not going for it. No chants and no sells.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

ACSplyt said:


> What the hell happened to Fandango? He hasn't been on Raw either. :lol


He has a concussion.


----------



## DoinkTheClown1 (Jun 7, 2013)

That chair throw by Orton was weaker than Lance Storms on RVD at Barely Legal.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

ACSplyt said:


> What the hell happened to Fandango? He hasn't been on Raw either. :lol


concussion


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

ACSplyt said:


> What the hell happened to Fandango? He hasn't been on Raw either. :lol


Where did FaaaaaaandaaaaaaaanGO?


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

At least the crowd have sort of woken up.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Bullydully said:


> You may be right. Someone has to be heel in the MITB match right?


I'm calling it man! :mark: and I agree :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Headliner said:


> I remember one time Vince came out and apparently ripped on the crowd for being shit. Should do it again after the show and tell them he's never coming back to this city.


It was in Green Bay, Wisconsin the night after Money in the Bank 2011. Crowd was awful/Vince was fucking hilarious. He tore Wisconites to shreds. "Go back to whatever cow pasture you came from". I'm proud to have been in attendance.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

The disappearance of Fandango has left a hole in my heart


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Crowd is actually cheering for Orton.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

was that a 2nd chair shot to the head?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

ACSplyt said:


> What the hell happened to Fandango? He hasn't been on Raw either. :lol


He has a concussion.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Crazy how Orton towers over Bryan.


He's only about 5'8".


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

Is it strange that I now get uncomfortable with a chairshot to the head?


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

Wtf? I thought chair in the head were banned?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

DB is a genius!


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> It was in Green Bay, Wisconsin the night after Money in the Bank 2011. Crowd was awful/Vince was fucking hilarious. He tore Wisconites to shreds. "Go back to whatever cow pasture you came from". I'm proud to have been in attendance.


Is there any video of this incident?


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> Another HEADSHOT!


Looked more like a shot to the shoulder.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:yes:


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

That Powerbomb spot was pretty damn cool


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

OH SHIT :mark:


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

through the table boom!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

wrestle_champion said:


> Where did FaaaaaaandaaaaaaaanGO?


I see what you did there. :vince2


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LVblizzard said:


> On the anniversary of Chris Benoit's death too...


Well...Cant say WWE didnt acknowledge him today...


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Crowd cant even say the word "yes" properly DAFUQ were they even saying.

This crowd is just


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Epic spot


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

BRYAN :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

that powerbomb looked mad soft


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Holy shit! :mark:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

well this is pretty awesome


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

BRUTAL KENDO STICK.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The Yes stick


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

And the kendo stick makes it's appearance.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The crowd can't even do a proper YES chant fpalm


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

That sequence with the stick legs is gif worthy


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Ouch!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

well that table barely broke


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Amazing match.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Is there any video of this incident?


Probably. It's the night Vince tried to fire Cena and Triple H returned.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Botched table spot


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

FUCK HIM UP BRYAN


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

This is fucking awesome :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was a great sequence.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice sequence there.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

awesome !


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Awww, that table didn't quite get the break they wanted.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Taz & Sabu would be proud of that T-Bone through the table.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Daniel Bryan for the win.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

He broke about four inches of the table, still looked good though.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

you... broke a little of it, Randy...


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

oh fuck...that's a sore tailbone


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:bryan My foot!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Daniel Bryan stealing the show again. Not much to steal though. Hutz


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Couldn't you have spot that a little better, Orton?


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Give these guys half an hour on a PPV ffs.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

LOVE how this match is MAIN EVENTING RAW!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

weProtectUs said:


> And the kendo stick makes it's appearance.


But the crowd still doesn't.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Orton and Bryan putting on a very entertaining match, good bit of chemistry feeding off one another. You can see them trying to one up each other, which is awesome.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

I like how only the outer part of the table is busted.

Smooth.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Getting this dead ass crowd somewhat alive. Well played Orton and Bryan.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

DAT DROPKICK DOE


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Finally the crowd comes alive.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Who are the fucks in the crowd cheering for Orton?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Only Curtis Axel can deliver a picture perfect dropkick.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Great match here.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> Who are the fucks in the crowd cheering for Orton?


Orton fans

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Fucking awesome counter. Loving this match.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> Who are the fucks in the crowd cheering for Orton?


Like I said last week, *WRESTLING* fans.

This match has been fantastic so far.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

what a match


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

That was a nice powerbomb by Orton.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Good match. Awful crowd.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

The fuck did they plan there ?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What a COUNTER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

well this match is only gaining stars right now


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*This match has been great so far.*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That was a bit weird.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Orton with that Nash level of lazy powerbomb. rton2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This match is almost making up for most of Raw.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Fresh Dougie said:


> Orton fans
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You'd think that'd be obvious to a Bryan ark


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

This has been a great main event so far. Kendo to the face!!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

dem hits.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

lols!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Osize10 said:


> Who are the fucks in the crowd cheering for Orton?


Kids and teenage girls, most likely.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

i have not seen this many head shots for the past year in the WWE and we are getting a ton in one match


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

D Bry on his finisher right now...Orton going over


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

THIS FUCKING MATCH!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Bryan better win


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

it looked Orton gave a couple of shots to the head of D-Bryan with that kendo stick trying to free himself


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

That match that saved Raw.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I've been asking this question since the Attitude Era. 

Tables & Chairs I understand because you need spares. 

But why are there Kendo Sticks under the ring?


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

This is an Attitude Era-type street fight...without the blood.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Bryan getting beat like a kid that got caught sleeping after church. :lmao


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Orton/Bryan waking up the crowd!!! GOAT!


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

This match is so awesome :mark:


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

There has been nothing wrong with Raw, the crowd has made it seem worse than it has been.

Storylines have progressed and you've got a PPV standard Main Event.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Crowd doesn't deserve this match.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

You know you're doing a good job if you're waking up a crowd like this.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This match rules, redeems a crappy RAW (and crappy performances by people who are higher up in the pecking order, Cena and Punk)


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Orton hearing voices in his head!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cole, this is not "thunderous".


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> Who are the fucks in the crowd cheering for Orton?


...his fans?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Orton has to beg for a reaction from the crowd!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I really hope Bryan wins this match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

snap or tap


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Well Orton just woke up the crowd.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Steve Blackman is marking out somewhere


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Get a trash can or something in there!! cheese


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL at Orton going over

OH FUCK...YES...EAT IT DUMB CROWD


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Come on Bryan!


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

TripleG said:


> I've been asking this question since the Attitude Era.
> 
> Tables & Chairs I understand because you need spares.
> 
> But why are there Kendo Sticks under the ring?


For when a street fight breaks out duhh


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Daaamn RKO tapped!!!!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

No way!!!!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Bryan beat Orton :mark:


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Kendo Lock! :mark:


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

FUCK YES!?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

By submission?!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

YES! \o/


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

YES :bryan


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy shit I didn't see that coming.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

THOSE FUCKING SCREAMS BY ORTON :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Awesome match!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

woooooooooooo holy crap


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Bryan wins clean


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

wow what a way to win using the kendo stick over the head of Orton to make him tap out


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

YES !!!!


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

OH MY GOD


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

YYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

FUCKING BRYAN


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, straight up submission win.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Now THAT was a No Lock, bitches.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

HOLY FUCK BRYAN ACTUALLY WON


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

yes! yes! yes!!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

HOLY SHIT HE WON.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Turn heel now, Randy!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

YES!!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Crowd has actually woken up.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

HOLY SHIT!!

:mark:

WTF!! !YES


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Holy shit. Wholly shit crowd.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

OH SHIT


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:lmao at Orton screaming :lmao


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

:clap*What a freaking main event.*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

heh, clever finish


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

TripleG said:


> I've been asking this question since the Attitude Era.
> 
> Tables & Chairs I understand because you need spares.
> 
> But why are there Kendo Sticks under the ring?


This is exactly what I'm talking about with brother, what the fuck they have kendo competitions or some shit?


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

YES ! YES ! :cheer


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

YES Y ES YES Randy Taps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Outstanding


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

YES YES YESY ESYEYSYYES


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Great booking.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Heel turn now please


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

GOAT GOAT GOAT GOAT GOAT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WOW. Bryan just won clean. Shocked. Hell of a match by BOTH guys.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES* *YES*


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Great match.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

YES. Now here comes the heel turn!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

NO FUCKING WAY!!!!

CONGRATZ DBRY!


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

I saw it, but I don't fucking believe it. That was pretty awesome!


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

That was an AWESOME match! Both guys were excellent


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Orton to give an epic post match beatdown.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

BRYAN WINS! BRYAN WINS!


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

There is only one word:

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn. Oh who cares, this match was fucking amazing :clap


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

TripleG said:


> I've been asking this question since the Attitude Era.
> 
> Tables & Chairs I understand because you need spares.
> 
> But why are there Kendo Sticks under the ring?


TripleG with that vintage logic.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

GREAT match.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

And the IWC explodes.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Awesome. 

Wait, is WWE actually building up someone _before_ they win MITB?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:vince2 dat finisher


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

HELL :yes Great match, nice to get somewhat excited after 3 hours of shit.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

This better be a heel turn for Orton


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

We've seen a true passing of the touch tonight. Good job Randy. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Fucking good ending to a dull show.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

YES YES YES


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

GOAT wins!!! :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Dat sportsmanship!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Was Orton really screaming like a little girl? or was it just my tv speakers :lol
Good guy Randy nicely shakes his opponents hand!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

no heel turn by Orton

shame on you WWE


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*So we just shake hands and fucking hug each other to end it nowadays?? FUCKING PG TO THE MAX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

You tapped out chants never get old, oh, no Orton heel turn, still stuck in uppercard babyface limbo


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

DA GOAT opens and closes the show as it should be. :yes


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Still no Heel turn? God dammit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Weak ass ending because nothing special happened.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Really? No heel turn? For god sake.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

great show


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

DAT SLOW BURN HEEL TURN.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Orton be like....

NAH I AINT TURNING IF FRONT OF DIS DEAD ASS CROWD


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

that was kind of a disappointing ending, no heel turn from Orton


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

I am unbelievably happy right now.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Great match. Glad it saw an actual finish and I'm surprised Bryan won via Submission.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Still no heel turn...


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Holy shit, great main event, and ending was beautiful


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

Slow build towards a heel turn for Orton, I like it.

He won't be able to take tapping out to Bryan, he'll snap.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

They just keep adding bullets for the heel turn but not pulling the trigger.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Shit ending. Great match, though.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Weak ass ending because nothing special happened.


DB won clean.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Now I see what Daniels smarks be talking about. :hmm:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

No heel turn to close the show?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Orton is turning heel soon. You can tell by the look on his face and his slow walk on the ramp. They're building to it. :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Orton looked in legit pain there, and that tap out at the moment actually shocked me tbh. Wrong crowd for it thou. lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Terrible ending to RAW.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Aww I was hoping for a heel turn. Oh Well, maybe next week but great match to finish Raw


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

No Heel turn basically demeans the purpose of this match. Good ME, shit RAW.
Then again this fucking crowd doesn't deserve a turn.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Heel turn tease, it's coming...


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

I didn't know they changed randy orton's gimmick to the handshaking respecting baby face.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Good Raw despite the crowd. D-Bry deserved that win. Randy Orton screaming though. :lmao


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Was Orton really screaming like a little girl? or was it just my tv speakers :lol
> Good guy Randy nicely shakes his opponents hand!


No that was Bryan screaming :lol


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

i ACTUALLY WANTED A HEEL TURN!!!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Can totaly see orton costing Bryan the mitb 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

looks like everyone in the WWE title MITB ladder match will be a face, that's gotta be a first


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TheVoiceless said:


> DB won clean.


Talking about after the match.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Orton tapped wow


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

That crowd didn't deserve to have anything decent. I'm glad there were no heel turns or debuts.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> no heel turn by Orton
> 
> shame on you WWE


Seems like a win win, DB gets the big win he's needed for along time, Orton can heel it up at the end, instead he's off to wrestle Barrett/Rhodes/etc for the millionth time? ho hum. 

WWE needs heels.


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

Orton Tap out :yes


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

Surprised no Shield tonight, for the first time in a long time.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Great main event by wwf, orton and bryan really brought it tonight.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

Good raw.
Shitty Crowd.
DB makes Orton tap.
Same time next Monday.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

how is this a shit ending ?


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Awesome match and finally DB wins won clean.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The only thing missing was a Shield match and Cesaro. All in all good Raw though.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Weak ass ending because nothing special happened.


Eh, if they did a Orton heel turn there then it would overshadow Bryan's win. Plus considering Bryan didn't really have that one big singles win for awhile it's fine. And if this didn't close, what in the hell would have?


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

solid ending. if RAW is above-average-to-great next week, i'll look back on this week even more positively. furthered some storylines well, but decided to take their time on most fronts. i don't mind that at all-- as long as it goes somewhere. could actually be showing intentionality, patience, and a plan from the writers. hmm...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That end to Raw was weak, but the match was great. One of the best TV matches of the year no doubt. And Bryan getting that big win is awesome as well.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

They couldn't have had Orton turn there. The idiot hicks in the crowd wouldn't have known what to do.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

One good match and it's suddenly ZOMG GREATIST RAW EVAR!!111!

It was an overall shitty show.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Great match. Actually glad they didn't turn Orton tonight. Wrong place to do so. SC is horrible.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Orton is turning heel soon. You can tell by the look on his face and his slow walk on the ramp. They're building to it. :mark:


This.

Modern day Wrestling fans are pathetic, they are the ones ruining the product. They want everything now now now, they'd probably take Brock/Punk at Money in the Bank over a slow building feud. Or moan because Orton didn't turn heel straight away.

The signs are there people, just watch the show ffs.

Good Raw for me, storylines progressed, the divas most notably AJ continuing to do well. Ziggler showing he isn't the run of the mill babyface who just shakes or raises hands. Henry bossing on the microphone, the slow slow turn by Heyman on Punk and great promo work by both men. The only thing lacking on todays Raw was a proper build for the Intercontinental title.

Then again I imagine some of the people on this board to shit on the product despite watching it for 3 solid hours when it was THEM who got their hopes up in the first place. The crowd made it worse than it was, you put last weeks crowd into this weeks show and you change your mind. Marks.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm sure Bryan beating Orton was supposed to happen last week. Would have been a far better crowd to do it in front of too. Charleston sucks.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Terrible ending to RAW.


Bahahaha, you're such a mope.


----------



## staceyrj13 (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't think turning him there would have been a good idea. Let Bryan have that moment with a huge clean win in the middle of the ring to close out the show. Awesome match.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Sucks that there's still no heel turn but respect to Orton. It would be amazing if Bryan cashed in at SummerSlam pre-announced against Cena and made him tap out too.

Hope there's a Lesnar match in Orton's future and if that's the case, I'm fine with him staying face.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Bryan was over too, but that win helped tremendously for Bryan. ONTO THE GOD DAMN MAIN EVENT.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

I dont know what else to say about Bryan. He's in his prime..he's the best in the business..waking up dead crowds..5 star TV matches. He's a great sight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Eh, if they did a Orton heel turn there then it would overshadow Bryan's win. Plus considering Bryan didn't really have that one big singles win for awhile it's fine. And if this didn't close, what in the hell would have?


It just seemed like Bryan won and that's it. I know it's suppose to be a big moment for Bryan but it just felt like more was suppose to happen. I don't know how much longer they can stall this turn for Orton. Maybe at MITB Orton is about to win when Bryan screws him and wins for himself. Then Orton turns on him the next night. Idk.


----------



## julesm (Feb 28, 2012)

lol I thought it was Orton screaming like a girl, but I think it was Bryan. I think they were both screaming. Awesome match anyway.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Terrible show, but the main event was awesome. Interesting choice to end the show with a crossface tonight, looking forward to more bad Benoit jokes.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Orton is turning heel soon. You can tell by the look on his face and his slow walk on the ramp. They're building to it. :mark:


Doesn't he normally have the same look/walk slow up and down the ramp?

:troll


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> That crowd didn't deserve to have anything decent. I'm glad there were no heel turns or debuts.


true that... everything was set-up/developed a bit more, but nothing that could've been ruined by the crowd happened. obviously folks are let down after last week's barn-burner, but this was a solid show. if they up it a bit next week and pull out a few great tricks/spots, it's going to set up another potentially above-average ppv and even-better post-ppv-RAW... good times in WWE right now.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm hoping this leads to a slow burning heel turn for Orton. Seriously. Awesome match.

Looking purely at what happened, I'd say this RAW was fairly just above average, maybe "good", but not "great". Fucking crowd took it down a notch for the most part though. And I'm not one to usually bitch about the crowd. I just laugh it off most of the time if they're awful, but this crowd just made me want to punch them hard.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

wow some of you are losers. It's called slow build and making the storyline mean more. What's with the I want everything now attitude. You wanna blow your load fast and have nothing good left for later.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

D Bry having the best tv matches all year long


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed Raw with pics and gifs here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/06/wwe-monday-night-raw-6242013-results.html

Overall thoughts: It was a good show that was made by the Punk/Heyman segments, Mark Henry and the DB/Orton match.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Great match. Time for Orton heel turn.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

I know people give Orton a lot of stick, and he's not one of my favorites but he has proven if you put him with great workers (Christian / Bryan) He can pull of one hell of a match.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> One good match and it's suddenly ZOMG GREATIST RAW EVAR!!111!
> 
> It was an overall shitty show.


It seems as long as everyone favorite wins (Bryan marks on this occasion) all the show's faults are forgiven. It was a good match and they were some decent other stuff but this RAW was still piss poor.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

connormurphy13 said:


> Orton be like....
> 
> NAH I AINT TURNING IF FRONT OF DIS DEAD ASS CROWD


:lmao


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Choke2Death said:


> Sucks that there's still no heel turn but respect to Orton. It would be amazing if Bryan cashed in at SummerSlam pre-announced against Cena and made him tap out too.
> 
> H*ope there's a Lesnar match in Orton's future* and if that's the case, I'm fine with him staying face.


Lesnar vs Orton would have been a huge matchup in 2005-2009. 

Orton fell off so hard though. Today, it wouldn't be 1/10th as big.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This is why I like Orton.

He'll actually put another guy over when it counts, unlike some people......:cena


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

rzombie1988 said:


>


I still don't know why AJ felt the need to impersonate Seth Rollins.


----------



## staceyrj13 (Apr 16, 2013)

Decent show actually.
ME was fantastic, the AJ/Big E think was fucking hilarious. Punk/Heyman ruled.
Would have been a better show if the crowd wasn't terrible IMO.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

ortan


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

No Orton heel turn?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> It just seemed like Bryan won and that's it. I know it's suppose to be a big moment for Bryan but it just felt like more was suppose to happen. I don't know how much longer they can stall this turn for Orton. Maybe at MITB Orton is about to win when Bryan screws him and wins for himself. Then Orton turns on him the next night. Idk.


Well I agree if Bryan didn't get hurt and won last week it would have been bigger but if the plan is for a Bryan MITB win/vs. Cena at SS then they had to do this. I guess they want to solidify Bryan as a face before turning Orton heel since despite him doing nothing memorable for a while he's still over.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> This is why I like Orton.
> 
> He'll actually put another guy over when it counts, unlike some people......:cena



I wonder how many guys will have to interfere if Bryan actually takes the belt from Cena...


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Actually made me lol

Edit: forgot to quote, this is reference to the seth rollins remark.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> I still don't know why AJ felt the need to impersonate Seth Rollins.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

In my personal opinion, Randy Orton tapping out is a pretty big deal, and enough to make this a noteworthy RAW. The heel turn is coming, slow-burn style, which really makes a lot of sense.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Best part was the guy with the twitter name @DayumNuggah


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Raw was very decent tonight. All storylines moved forward and some good matches like Del Rio/Jericho and Orton/Bryan.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

The Bryan/Triple H confrontation didn't get one mention did it?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Mike Litoris said:


> No that was Bryan screaming :lol


I really really was convinced that it was Randy screaming. :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

staceyrj13 said:


> Decent show actually.
> ME was fantastic, the AJ/Big E think was fucking hilarious. Punk/Heyman ruled.
> Would have been a better show if the crowd wasn't terrible IMO.


Basically this.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Overall, show was mediocre. I mean, you had the promo of the year with Punk and Heyman and an excellent main event but outside of that, Raw was pretty bad. The brawl at the beginning of the show was kinda weak, both Cena and Henry's promos didn't do anything for me, the Punk/Young match sucked and the whole prospect of Punk and Axel teaming to face PTP doesn't interest me at all.

Suppose I knew WWE wasn't going to be able to keep up last week's momentum, but damn it dropped off more than I thought it would. 

To end on a positive note, Raw MITB is looking sweet so far.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

A rumored match for Summerslam is Sheamus/Orton vs Shield. How much you want to bet Orton turns there against Sheamus and no one gives a fuck?


----------



## 2Intense (Jan 30, 2012)

Great clean win by Bryan, finally he is used like the great wrestler that he is


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Bryan and Orton stole the show. They beat the living daylights out of each other.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

So now what do us Bryan marks do? Buy the WWE app?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

KC Armstrong said:


> I wonder how many guys will have to interfere if Bryan actually takes the belt from Cena...


Cena will never tap out like Orton did.

There's definitely going to be some major interference if they have a Bryan/Cena match.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*For God's sake just turn Orton heel already! You can only tease it for so long before no one cares about it anymore.*


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

What a big victory for Bryan tonight. A submission victory over Randy Orton is great. It was a good match too. Overall a decent Raw. I have a feeling that it would have been a much better experience if the crowd had been more active. Speaking of which, 

Dear WWE fans, 

Why go to a WWE event if you are just going to sit and be quiet? What's the point in that? Why spend hundreds of dollars for tickets, merchandise, parking, gas, food, and other little things if you are going to be quiet? It's not a funeral. This goes for fans and family members that accompany the fans. Even if you don't particularly enjoy wrestling, you are at the event and you paid the money. Enjoy the show. Have fun. Cheer the good guys like they are your local team. You don't have to be passionate about the wrestler to cheer them on. Not cheering at Raw is like being silent when your team wins a game or scores a goal. They even encourage cheering at the circus. WWE is not a movie. It's not a one way screen. The crowd feeds off the wrestlers and the wrestlers feed off the fans. Seriously, if you are going to spend the money to go to a WWE show, please be involved or don't show up at all. It makes everything better.

Sincerly, Aidan.


----------



## Airstyles77 (Nov 10, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> A rumored match for Summerslam is Sheamus/Orton vs Shield. How much you want to bet Orton turns there against Sheamus and no one gives a fuck?


That's apparently the fallback plan in case Taker doesn't want to do the Summerslam match with the Shield. Hopefully Taker decides to do the match.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't care if it'll be a clean win or not, I want Cena to tap out to Bryan.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

RAW needs the Wyatt family. Better be debuting next week ffs.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, this crowd didn't deserve an Orton heel turn, a Lesnar appearance, hell, they shouldn't have gotten RVD or Wyatt videos.



Only thing they should have gotten was a 3 hour iron man match between Hornswoggle and Great Khali, considering they would have probably popped for that with the same emotion they had during the actual show tonight.



And the show wasn't even that bad, but those retarded ass fans made it seem so much worse than it really was. It's like the current product is to advanced for them and everything has to be black and white because those hicks are too gotdamn dumb to realize what's happening. WCW Worldwide crowds where fans were told when to cheer and who to boo was better than these fuck faced, retard check getting, backwoods bitches in South Carolina.


Damn...


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

"Cena has Clap"


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

redban said:


> Lesnar vs Orton would have been a huge matchup in 2005-2009.
> 
> Orton fell off so hard though. Today, it wouldn't be 1/10th as big.


He's still one of the three biggest stars in the roster, so I don't buy that specially when Lesnar will be around until 2015.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Gamblor said:


> Overall, show was mediocre. I mean, you had the promo of the year with Punk and Heyman and an excellent main event but outside of that, Raw was pretty bad. The brawl at the beginning of the show was kinda weak, both Cena and Henry's promos didn't do anything for me, the Punk/Young match sucked and the whole prospect of Punk and Axel teaming to face PTP doesn't interest me at all.
> 
> Suppose I knew WWE wasn't going to be able to keep up last week's momentum, but damn it dropped off more than I thought it would.
> 
> To end on a positive note, Raw MITB is looking sweet so far.


Promo of the year? No. It was good but not that good. 

The Raw MITB looks great but afterwards who will really benefit from it? The only person who would benefit from winning it would be Christian and we know that there's no chance of that happening.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Fresh Dougie said:


> Yeah, this crowd didn't deserve an Orton heel turn, a Lesnar appearance, hell, they shouldn't have gotten RVD or Wyatt videos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. :lmao

But yeah, show was decent aside from the crowd. The WWE title MITB is stacked, looking forward to that match.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Has somebody checked on Bossy? Seriously I'm kinda worried about the guy


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Even if Orton has fallen a little, like C2D said, he still remains the third of the three big stars WWE currently has. What's amazing is he has not been effected at all by his depush, because he's had such a great career and a has a huge fanbase. I'm not even a big fan, but Orton's a special kind of talent. It won't happen, but if Orton/Lesnar does ever happen in the future, it certainly would be a big deal.

The problem with him right now is he isn't motivated. Maybe a heel turn could change that.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*True, this crowd was awful. I kept thinking to myself, "This segment/ match would be much better if this crowd would make some noise." Is it me or does the South have bad crowds in general?*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *True, this crowd was awful. I kept thinking to myself, "This segment/ match would be much better if this crowd would make some noise." Is it me or does the South have bad crowds in general?*


No, you're right. It's a shame that WWE keeps going to these places.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Fresh Dougie said:


> Yeah, this crowd didn't deserve an Orton heel turn, a Lesnar appearance, hell, they shouldn't have gotten RVD or Wyatt videos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much my feelings on the audience tonight. I know it is said time and time again but the audience reaction and participation does make a difference to how the content on the show is perceived. The live factor is one of the key elements of the "WWE experience."


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

This has had me rolling for a few minutes now. :lmao


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> A rumored match for Summerslam is Sheamus/Orton vs Shield. How much you want to bet Orton turns there against Sheamus and no one gives a fuck?


As long as Orton turns, people will care. Orton loyalists are begging for it. And I, as a Sheamus fan, will love it too. 

A feud between those two, with Orton being a heel and Sheamus a face, needs to happen. 

Also, Sheamus seems to get more serious when he is arguing with Orton.

In a way, it kills two birds with one stone. Orton turns and Sheamus gets serious. Win, win.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0624/563662/what-happened-after-raw-went-off-the-air/



> - After tonight's episode of RAW went off the air, John Cena defeated Ryback in a Tables match.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> Promo of the year? No. It was good but not that good.


Haven't you heard? Anything involving Punk is "of the year" material. Right about now Punk is in a restroom with a newspaper having the BM of the year. Soon to be followed by the wipe of the year.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

This RAW went much slower than last week's. They gave us so much last week that everything we got tonight felt scaled down.

The main-event was a decent match. The ending surprised me. Orton tapping out clean? I haven't been watching wrestling consistently since a few years back, but I remember Orton was a big deal then. Dude used to headline Wrestlemanias. What happened to him? How did he end up being a guy who taps out clean on a televised match to an unestablished name? All along, I was thinking Orton would hit an RKO and win.

The Cena - Henry thing was nothing. Just put them out there, say a few words, and keep it moving for next week. That's all, folks.

The Punk - Heyman - Axel thing was ok. They're obviously trying to stretch this thing out since they have so long to go before the Lesnar vs Punk match. Plus, Lesnar can't appear each week. We might see Punk vs Axel sometime in the future.

Ryback and Jericho in a random match. No direction for either character. Ryback actually has a good argument for being #1 contender. He pinned Cena clean, and the "cheap ambulance roof" caved in on him. Why not announce Cena vs Ryback for next week's RAW? It would be better than just letting Ryback fade abruptly into the mid-card.

Everything thing else was forgettable, to be honest. This was a RAW you could skip and not miss anything substantial.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I thought tonight's RAW was pretty good. The crowd was complete BALLS for most of the night, but D-Bry/Orton brought them back to life. Great win for D-Bry, too. Happy for him.

Is anyone kinda hoping Mark Henry wins the title at MITB?

That RAW Ladder Match is gonna be dope as shit.

And my baby AJ does it yet again. She's being such an awesome heel right now. BTW, speaking of AJ, did anyone else get Mickie and Trish vibes when AJ pulled that shit tonight?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Two things I really liked about Raw: 

1) The DB/Orton main event which was well set up at the start and concluded the show very well with a strong match. DB got his feel good win to, hopefully, conclude the Weak Link storyline and ultimately put him on the path to face John Cena at Summerslam. 

2) The CM Punk/Paul Heyman interactions were golden especially with Heyman. That man is just gold. 

The only truly bad stuff on the show was pretty much anytime Vickie Guerrero was on screen. That stuff was horrendous. Nothing else was bad, but it was kind or forgettable, and the crowd was awful for most of the night. THE WHAT CHANTS ARE NOT COOL! STOP DOING IT!!!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

SD MITB could still be pretty solid.
Amrbose, Rollins, Reigns (Not sure if the Uso's win was for MITB or if it could be on a Raw), Axel, Big E, Sandow

Could see a different type of Ladder match, where The Shield are like an alliance and Sandow,Axel and Big E have to team up to have any chance of winning.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't care how much heat Vickie gets for saying "Excuse me." She has officially jumped the shark and it is time to get her off TV.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Orton has to beg for a reaction from the crowd!


fpalm oh please stop. He's getting the crowd to they're feet like Bryan raising his hands in the air chanting Yes! So please try again next time!


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Happenstan said:


> Haven't you heard? Anything involving Punk is "of the year" material. Right about now Punk is in a restroom with a newspaper having the BM of the year. Soon to be followed by the wipe of the year.


I love Punk but not everything he does on the Mic is amazing. Tonight it went on and on and on that promo between him and Heyman. Plus the Punk match was one of his worse to date.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

- DB/Orton was awesome. I thought they were wasting time with it in the opening segment but it actually just made it more intense. Great match.

- Punk/Heyman promo was all kinds of awesome. Those two have great chemistry together and this whole storyline really interests me.

- Jericho/Del Rio was pretty good.

- The WWE title MITB is stacked.

- Punk/DY was meh but I marked that DY didn't get squashed.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> He's still one of the three biggest stars in the roster, so I don't buy that specially when Lesnar will be around until 2015.


He is? I'd put him at #4 in the full time roster.

Cena
Punk
Bryan

Are ahead of him at the moment.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> This has had me rolling for a few minutes now. :lmao


The signs were great tonight. The Cena segment where the cameraman thought they were zooming in on a pro-Cena sign that read *"CENA HAS CLAP"* and you could tell the cameraman was reading it as he then quickly jerked the camera to the left and switched to another camera.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bryan isn't a bigger star than Orton.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

hardyorton said:


> Plus the Punk match was one of his worse to date.


It was borderline dangerous. If it's ring rust...work it off. But if it is because Punk's heart isn't in the game anymore he needs to retire. MITB matches are dangerous enough as is without someone in there who has his head in the clouds. I'd be afraid to work with Punk after tonight's match with PTP.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

As far as stars go right at this present moment, it's:

1) Cena
2) Punk
3) Bryan
4) Orton
5) Sheamus

Thing is, 3-5 have changed quite a bit and Bryan really only entered the top 5 recently. Orton though imo hasn't truly been number 3 since late-2011 as for pretty much all of 2012 Sheamus' stock was higher as well.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Bryan isn't a bigger star than Orton.


In WWE's eyes, yeah he kinda is. Bryan is climbing the ladder to the WWE title and Orton has been stuck on the same rung since his last wellness violation. Things may change for Orton but not anytime soon IMO.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Orton has had a more storied career, Bryan is doing better right now. Let's leave the discussion at that because I can see this getting ugly over something that literally means nothing.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

> Haven't you heard? Anything involving Punk is "of the year" material. Right about now Punk is in a restroom with a newspaper having the BM of the year. Soon to be followed by the wipe of the year.


I know what you talkin' bout. All these damn Punk marks calling that Jericho match at Payback MOTY... and then that short segment with Heyman last week backstage before his match the backstage segment of the year, and then the match with Del Rio in the main event last week TVMOTY. OH, and don't forget the match against Young tonight is probably now a strong contender for MOTY involving a black guy. 


... I love how Punk-haters exaggerate any positivity to make it seem like it's at ridiculous proportions. :lmao


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Bryan isn't a bigger star than Orton.


At the moment he is, he's the most over guy on the roster.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

just got back from the show live... the crowd was hot all night, not sure how it came off on tv as I've not looked at my DVR yet. Daniel Bryan got the pop of the night when he made Orton tap... Cena during the drak match main event gave a handicapped kid his wrist band and hugged him. A class act for sure


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Happenstan said:


> It was borderline dangerous. If it's ring rust...work it off. But if it is because Punk's heart isn't in the game anymore he needs to retire. MITB matches are dangerous enough as is without someone in there who has his head in the clouds. I'd be afraid to work with Punk after tonight's match with PTP.


Punk has always had his sloppy moments in his matches.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

killacamt said:


> just got back from the show live... the crowd was hot all night, not sure how it came off on tv as I've not looked at my DVR yet. Daniel Bryan got the pop of the night when he made Orton tap... Cena during the drak match main event gave a handicapped kid his wrist band and hugged him. A class act for sure


Hot all right? They were dead until the main event. Hope you had a good time though.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

killacamt said:


> just got back from the show live... the crowd was hot all night, not sure how it came off on tv as I've not looked at my DVR yet. Daniel Bryan got the pop of the night when he made Orton tap... Cena during the drak match main event gave a handicapped kid his wrist band and hugged him. A class act for sure


I was gonna say i swear I heard a good pop for Bryan when Orton tapped.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/daniel-br...ictory-wwecom-exclusive-june-24-2013-26126340

Bryan talks about his win in WWE.COM Exclusive


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

hardyorton said:


> Hot all right? They were dead until the main event. Hope you had a good time though.


considering how most of this board is ya'll had to be there. take it from someone who was there. yeah i'm quite sure you all wanted a crowd like chicago-money in the bank 2011 but we weren't dead as the general consensus of the board seems and we enjoyed the show, at the end of the day thats all that matters.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

It wouldn't shock me if the crowd was loud and it just didn't show as well on TV.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

lol:
https://www.charitybuzz.com/auctions/WWE/catalog_items/344088

The guy who was dancing on Raw paid $10,000 to dance with Brodus/Tensai. I'd like to know where he works to get paid that much money to waste on something like that.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

killacamt said:


> considering how most of this board is ya'll had to be there. take it from someone who was there. yeah i'm quite sure you all wanted a crowd like chicago-money in the bank 2011 but we weren't dead as the general consensus of the board seems and we enjoyed the show, at the end of the day thats all that matters.


Bryan got a massive pop which was great and the crowd were awesome for the main event.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

dxbender said:


> lol:
> https://www.charitybuzz.com/auctions/WWE/catalog_items/344088
> 
> The guy who was dancing on Raw paid $10,000 to dance with Brodus/Tensai. I'd like to know where he works to get paid that much money to waste on something like that.


He was a member of the house of reps representing Tennessee. 

I believe JBL brought it up but I may have heard him wrong.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I swear they turn the crowd mics down on Raw.

I'm almost positive of this. This is not the first time I've seen reports from people in attendance say the place was loud and it came off dead on TV.

And on Raws where the crowd comes off well, they're just really loud I think. Of course there is no way to prove any of this, but it is interesting I see over and over people who actually are physically there say the crowd is better live than on TV.


----------



## Toad84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Question...Danielson took a chairshot to the head. When was the last time a chairshot to the head happened on WWE programming? Its been years has it not?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Funny thing, I mentioned earlier in the thread about the audio sounding odd. It did throughout the entire night and at times I could swear it sounded like the volume was going up and down in an instant, like changing the volume on the TV, only my TV volume remained the same throughout the show. I mean, Sheamus usually gets decent pops but tonight it was pretty fucking incredible and it sounded like the pop of the night to me (his entrance), not to mention when going through the MITB participants he got the loudest pop there as well. It could be of course that Sheamus was just over in this town, but it still doesn't explain the random changes in volume I could swear I was hearing. So I wonder if the production team was experimenting a bit to try and see how editing the crowd on the live show would work... wouldn't entirely surprise me if Vince was trying this to try and make the desired reactions seem like they were happening. But who knows?



> Question...Danielson took a chairshot to the head. When was the last time a chairshot to the head happened on WWE programming? Its been years has it not?


WM27 I believe (Taker/HHH).


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> It was borderline dangerous. If it's ring rust...work it off. But if it is because Punk's heart isn't in the game anymore he needs to retire. MITB matches are dangerous enough as is without someone in there who has his head in the clouds. I'd be afraid to work with Punk after tonight's match with PTP.


lol do you have some strange obsession with Punk or something??


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Tonights show was one of the best I have seen in a long time. I honestly can't remember the last time I sat through an entire episode of Raw like I did this one, but simply excellent. 

- AJ/Kaitlyn segment was again entertaining, AJ is bringing storylines back to the Diva's division for the first time since they put clothes on them and went with the tag line "smart, sexy, powerful".
- Del Rio v Jericho was also very fun, Del Rio is much more entertaining as a heel.
- Punk/Heyman segment was fun.
- 3 way tag match was surprisingly good. Uso's impressed, and a shield appearance, even brief is still a positive on any program.
- Team Brickie were on FIRE all night long. I've been a fan of heel Vickie for a long time now, but tonight she was simply godly. That heat she got wasn't cheap, wasn't xpac heat, that was legit heat gained from what she said and how she said it, which had been designed to rile the audience. 
- The Mcmahons entertained, I hated this storyline at first, but they one me over with the awkward hug and powerstruggle re the shield. Their interaction with Team Brickie was in particular worthy of praise. 
- And of course the show ended with Daniel Bryan making Randy Orton tap out in the center of the ring after a hellacious streetfight. Even if everything that had come before had been terrible, this would have made my night.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

Ageei said:


> I swear they turn the crowd mics down on Raw.
> 
> I'm almost positive of this. This is not the first time I've seen reports from people in attendance say the place was loud and it came off dead on TV.
> 
> And on Raws where the crowd comes off well, they're just really loud I think. Of course there is no way to prove any of this, but it is interesting I see over and over people who actually are physically there say the crowd is better live than on TV.


Where they place the microphones is also quite important, if the sound guys get it wrong the sound that you'll hear will either be specific to one area and you wind up hearing individuals say things or they sometimes place them so badly that very little noise actually reaches it. The size of the crowd is also quite important, 100 people making noise in a small space will be deafening and 5000 people in a very large area although loud, won't always come across very well. And as pretty much all RAWS are in massive buildings, they need an awful lot of people for the sound to be good.

Not to mention, some crows just are louder than others, even if it feels electric to the people, it might not actually be as good as they think.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

I just hope Paul Henry can beat Cena at MITB.

"I know I look good, this ain't no Men's Warehouse!"


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Punkholic said:


> No, you're right. It's a shame that WWE keeps going to these places.


The south rarely ever gets good shows though, so I understand them being quiet (why cheer for a bad show when it could make Vince think his product is working?).


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Stad said:


> lol do you have some strange obsession with Punk or something??


Yeah, he's my dad. WTF? If you don't think he looked sloppy as hell tonight then you couldn't have seen the tv properly with Punk's b***s in your mouth.

The Punk who wrestled PTP tonight is dangerous. Hopefully it is ring rust and he works it off, but if not he needs to get his head on straight. Would you consider doing a ladder spot with someone at MITB who is as sloppy as we saw Punk tonight? Something is wrong with Punk. His fans can bury their heads in the sand but his co-workers can't afford to. That's just common fucking sense dude.




Toad84 said:


> Question...Danielson took a chairshot to the head. When was the last time a chairshot to the head happened on WWE programming? Its been years has it not?


Did he really? I thought he had his arms up blocking it for the most part.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Odd pairing of Sheamus and Christian to defeat Team Rhodes Scholars. At least this gives Christian something to do. The match was alright.

-AJ's mockery of Kaitlyn was hilarious and it was awesome. She's the perfect Diva to get us to care more for Kaitlyn. 

-Long match between Jericho and ADR and it turned out to be decent. Makes sense for Jericho to win by DQ as they need to protect ADR. Won't be surprised if we see a Jericho,Ziggler vs ADR and Ricardo match in the future.

-Nice WWE 2K14 cover featuring The Rock. Looks like it can be replicated for those who like to make their own covers.

-Great promo from CM Punk and Paul Heyman. Such emotion in this. You almost thought Heyman made Lesnar attack Punk but Heyman's defense was a good explanation to make you think Lesnar did it on his own. I'm intrigued in what happens next. Curtis Axel helping Punk out to fight the PTP adds more intrigue into this conflict also.

-Good promo from Mark Henry as well. He doesn't need to apologize to anyone for pulling off a great retirement speech last week.

-Great match between Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton. I'm glad it was a Street Fight too and was shocked to see Bryan get hit with a chair to his head. You hardly see Orton tap out too so for him to tap out to Bryan shows that the WWE is pushing Bryan big time now.

*"DISLIKES"*
-Too many promos and not much wrestling. 

-The announcement of the participants for the MitB match felt lacking. There should've been qualifying matches or something or a better explanation.

-Ryback back to squashing guys to get over.

-Kinda obvious that the Usos were going to become the #1 contenders for the Tag Team Titles due to their opponents being basically jobbers. But whatever, fresh opponents for The Shield.

-Curtis Axel coming out to no heat when he came to help Punk fight the PTP.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

That last match has to lead to something. Orton turning point.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Happenstan said:


> Yeah, he's my dad. WTF? If you don't think he looked sloppy as hell tonight then you couldn't have seen the tv properly with Punk's b***s in your mouth.
> 
> The Punk who wrestled PTP tonight is dangerous. Hopefully it is ring rust and he works it off, but if not he needs to get his head on straight. Would you consider doing a ladder spot with someone at MITB who is as sloppy as we saw Punk tonight? Something is wrong with Punk. His fans can bury their heads in the sand but his co-workers can't afford to. That's just common fucking sense dude.
> 
> ...


I'm a big Punk fan and even I'll admit his been sloppy as hell since returning.

I think it's been 2 months of him doing absolutely jack shit and nothing that it'll take him a week or 2 to get ring ready again. I think he'll be all good for MITB, it's just ring rust.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

GoToSl33p said:


> I'm a big Punk fan and even I'll admit his been sloppy as hell since returning.
> 
> I think it's been 2 months of him doing absolutely jack shit and nothing that it'll take him a week or 2 to get ring ready again. I think he'll be all good for MITB, it's just ring rust.


Punk's always botches once or twice during his matches, he's not the greatest in ring worker (that's why when I hear him say Best in the world I always chuckle)but he does put on some great matches.

I'm looking forward to Punk and Lesnar but we all know Heyman is screwing Punk over and Punk is turning face again. I just don't want to hear anymore 20 minutes promo's for the next two months and I would love a twist to the whole thing to spice things up.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Just read the John Report. RAW sounded good last night.

Missed because of connection problems :cussin:


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Raw was ok. Punk and Heyman as always amazing. AJ Lee is amazing. Best diva to come through in recent memory. Love her.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Arnold Tricky said:


>


"Why am I here? I could be in Lita while watching the Blackhawks right now."

And it's not lost on me that in the background fans are paying tribute to a dead guy, while in the foreground Punk has the eyes of someone dead inside.



GoToSl33p said:


> I'm a big Punk fan and even I'll admit his been sloppy as hell since returning.
> 
> I think it's been 2 months of him doing absolutely jack shit and nothing that it'll take him a week or 2 to get ring ready again. I think he'll be all good for MITB, it's just ring rust.


I hope you are right for the well being of all involved in that match...including Punk.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

The crowd was absolutely dead throughout most of the show.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Good show to watch, Orton/Bryan match was great main event sure i didn't like the ending but i hope this lead for heel turn for Randy.*


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Medo said:


> *Good show to watch, Orton/Bryan match was great main event sure i didn't like the ending but i hope this lead for heel turn for Randy.*


This heel turn has been building since Wrestlemania time, pull the trigger already!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Loved the Punk/Heyman promo, which of course i knew i would.

Loved too the Heyman line about why he thought Brock attacked Punk, was because Punk said to Heyman that Brock needed him, of course we all know Heyman is involved but i was a good kayfabe reason to run with until the reveal.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Where the fuck is the youtube link for the Bryan/Blandy match?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Bryan vs Orton great great great match 
and the Heyman Punk pormo was awesome


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

Fantastic ending. Finally Orton puts someone over cleanly (as much as possible in a street fight) giving D Bry a huge boost in momentum and setting up a possible heel turn for Orton. Not to mention, awesome match.

Decent promo with Punk/Heyman, nothing groundbreaking though. Punk's match was shit. Sloppy as all hell. I hope someone can get his ass motivated to get back into ring shape, because if not he's going to kill someone at MITB.

Wish Ziggler would do something other than a run-in already.

Jericho/Del Rio was a pretty decent match, didn't mind it one bit. Jericho/Ryback however, random and unnecessary. Ryback is going over at the PPV in a last ditch effort to have him remain relevant. Won't work. Feel sorry for Jericho for having to do the job for him.

I never really got why everyone loves AJ, she just seemed pretty fucking annoying to me, but tonight she won me over I think, that was brilliant stuff.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I would hope Bryan gets the night off tonight? If he isn't sore after that match, then he's crazy. I still can't believe Bryan took a chair to the head Benoit style.


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is red hot right now, and Orton is having great character development. Bryan is becoming the man, and Randy is getting back to his roots, I think. Can't get any better. I wanted Lesnar to beat Cena for the strap, but Bryan is changing my mind. This will be the perfect time for Cena to get a Summerslam payday, and take a break until November or January. He and Taker have to start the build to Cena's turn at Survivor Series or Royal Rumble 2014.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Punk match was... odd to say the least. The match and the aftermath was sloppy by all concerned. 

Bryan winning was awesome, as was the finish. Made both men look very good.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Had to watch the rest today, I have to say Punk seems off his game, there is just something missing from his ring work that I can't quite put my finger on. Not a bad Raw but not as good as last week.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Ever Wolf said:


> Punk match was... odd to say the least. The match and the aftermath was sloppy by all concerned.
> 
> Bryan winning was awesome, as was the finish. Made both men look very good.


out of ring shape, plus Punk can be botchy at times during his matches but he seemed out of breath during his last few matches.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Decent show, poor crowd, I don't understand people sometimes, why buy a ticket and sit there with your arms folded? Whatever the product is like, surely you have a few people you can cheer for.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

ashes11 said:


> Decent show, poor crowd, I don't understand people sometimes, why buy a ticket and sit there with your arms folded? Whatever the product is like, surely you have a few people you can cheer for.


i beg to differ i was there live not as bad as 97% of wf thinks it was


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

AthenaMark said:


> Where the fuck is the youtube link for the Bryan/Blandy match?


I don't know about Youtube, but here's a Dailymotion link for you.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x11904x_wwe-raw-6-24-13-part-9-9-hq_sport#.Ucm67ZyBr90


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Hoylcrap a head chair shot.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Decent show, shitty crowd. It was annoying when they showed shots of the crowd and people were yessing, yet the majority of the crowd were looking at them like they were weirdos.

HAVING FUN AND JOINING IN A WRESTLING EVENT? MADNESS! I swear the same girl was texting through the whole show too. That entire section of people just sat there blankly.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Rewatched the main event and it was an awesome match. Wish there had been more traditional wrestling but I'm not complaining about what we got. ★★★★ for this one.

Despite some of the down parts, I enjoyed last night because when Raw was boring, I was looking through twitter to see if Chris Benoit would finally trend and it did for a few minutes. It's like his presence was all over the show. The suicide dive countered with chair shot to the head, the LeBell Lock with kendo stick and the two signs mentioning him.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks the crowd wasn't shit?... Okay... :hmm:

Here is my like list for RAW:

+ Review in the beginnig was epic! 
(I know it has many haters, but I LOVE it.) 

+ Bryans Promo in the beginning 
+ Bryans loudest "YES!" ever.
+ Vickie is so awesome.

+ Sandow: "Hey! Hey! I'm not in this!" :lmao Fucking awesome. 
+ Referee looking like a kid compared to Sheamus
+ Double clothesline Rhodes/Christian

+ AJ oh my fucking god :lmao :lmao :lmao 
I thought nothing could ever beat the Bellas stuffed asses when they were imitating Naomi / Cameron but this was great!

+ Marks retirement video package
+ Del Rio / Jericho match, just awesome.
+ Crowd booing Vickie down to the ground. :lol It was brilliant.

+ 'Superstars for Sandy Relief' auction winner coming out with the Fat Funks.
This guy was hilarious! Enjoying his time, doin' the dances and just beeing epic!!! :lmao Good man!
Has to be one of the greatest feeling in the world. 

+ 3MB!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
+ AMBROSE AH MAAAH GAAWHD :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: *dies*

+ Punk/Heyman (Y)
+ Punks promo :clap
+ Heyman: "That's my dream!"

+ STEPH!
+ Mark Henry :lmao

+ BRYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

Second week in a row that WWE produces a great show. Punk/Heyman promo was awesome and Curtis Axel saving him leaves the question of Heyman's loyalty in the air. The match itself was weird and unnecessary. The Prime Time players should've wrestled in the tag team match.

The other highlight of the show was, of course, Bryan vs Orton. What a match. Bryan's powerbomb to the table was unexpected, the crowd didn't know how to react but once it was finished everybody loved it. I'm glad Bryan has been given this push and I hope WWE keeps putting him on the spotlight since he deserves it and everything he does is entertaining. 

Another great part was the AJ promo, I always liked her but she has been cutting great promos as off late and Big E was hilarious. The people that follow him on twitter know how funny he is but is great to see him do it on live TV. "It was me all along" was a great reference, even if the audience didn't seem to pick it up. More AJ and Big E segments!

The rest of the show was good, I even liked the Cena promo and Mark Henry was delivered on his part. The Mcmahons random appearances better have a payoff instead of being there to lift the ratings up a little.

Worst parts of the show were the Ryback vs Khali match (really, who booked that?) and the Del Rio vs Jericho, not even Chris can make Del Rio interesting... The tag team match also showed how weak the division his these days. Three teams and two of them are comedy teams and the other barely gets any TV time. Stil, glad the Usos won and their match with the Shield will be good.

Overall, good Raw and can't wait for next week. Let's hope they keep the streak of good shows alive!


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Raw 6/24/13*

As usual I skipped some of the stuff but I thought this week's Raw was another good one. Not as great as last week's but a good Raw to build on to MITB.

*What I liked:*

* Bryan/Orton main event: Dear lord this was great. Really great street fight between these two. Great psychology and storytelling in this match. Some memorable spots: The two table spots, the two times Orton threw the chair into the head of Bryan. The use of the Kendo stick and the Yes/No Lock spots. Great use of weapons throughout and good drama. Loved the finish. I can't believe they let Bryan go over clean making Orton tap here. Fantastic way to put Bryan over! The emotion that came out of Bryan after winning was also a joy to watch. Really put over the win as a huge deal for him. Orton really brought it too and gave Bryan close to his best, his performance in defeat put over Bryan even more in my opinion. Loved this.

* Heyman/Punk promo segment was great overall. The emotion between both men really sold this feud to me, such a personal promo segment between them both. Punk bringing up the history between them I thought added to all of that and the feud really nicely and it was beautifully beautifully teased with Punk turning on Heyman before finally buying into Heyman's explanation and hugging him. Perfectly done. The stuff with the PTP was also done really well with Axel getting involved on Heyman's behalf causing even more friction between Heyman and Punk and the backstage segment was also great in doing this. Love where this storyline is going, I think its playing out just how it should right now.

* AJ mocking Kaitlyn :lmao. Holy DX flashback moment, that was one of the goofiest things I've seen in a long while and it was fucking great. Brilliant stuff from AJ whose really playing the mindgames well right now. This feud turning out a lot better than I imagined now.

* Henry delivered another great promo in this Raw. Not close to the now career defining retirement performance from him but still really good stuff. Trolling the audience to begin with before really tearing into it. I'm more into this feud than I ever was with Cena/Ryback and its been two weeks.

* More Orton and Bryan stuff, the opening was also good from these two. Bryan delivered a solid promo full of good humour and seriousness before Orton interupted his Yes Chant. Orton knocks the mic out of Bryan's hand and its on. The brawl round the ring was very good and intense which set up real nicely for the main event later.

* I didn't watch the match because I had no interest in it but the post match of Del Rio and Jericho was great. Ricardo interfering before Ziggler comes down and beats down on Del Rio. I'm really liking how intense and serious Ziggler has gotten since Payback. This whole different side to Ziggler starting come out is really doing wonders for him and is putting him over well as a babyface. The dynamic between Ziggler and Jericho was also interesting with Ziggler Zig Zagging Jericho. I was looking to see where it would go but then Jericho's match for MITB got announced later.

* I'm really happy to see the Usos getting booked strongly and getting that spot against the Shield for the tag gold. They've been deserving an opportunity for 2 years now and despite not being booked like anything have stayed mildly over with the fans. The match itself wasn't good (mainly due to tonnes of funk....ugggh) but its great to see the Usos getting an opportunity and it also gives Rollins and Reigns something going forward to MITB.

*Mixed feelings on:*

* Ryback vs Jericho is a good match for Ryback to move forward on to and to hopefully finally get him back some heat and back on track. He desperately needs a PPV win to gain back some credibility...if he even has any left and Jericho is the perfect opponent for him to do it against. Smart booking for him not to be in the MITB and get another PPV loss when its clear he won't be going near the WWE title picture in the near future. I hated the way this was done, it felt like such a waste and filler segment to get to Ryback and Jericho facing off. No story or build, nothing. Really lame way to announce them two facing each other on PPV.

* The Raw MITB match looks stacked. The only wrestler who I don't like in this match is Sheamus and that's because of his character, he can definitely go in the ring. So the match looks great on Paper. I have two gripes though: First I don't like how it was announced at all, there really wasn't any build for these people to be in the MITB and so it feels hashed out in a way. Could have fleshed it out and made the competitors earn their spot at least or I don't know....build some story into it? Secondly and the main gripe really is the lack of heels, there is nobody really to cheer against from a kayfabe standpoint. It would have been nice to have some top heels in this match. Unless they plan to turn a couple of people heel then it might be a problem.

* Cena's promo was a mixed bag. The second half of the promo I enjoyed and it had its moments with addressing the Henry retirement speech which I felt Cena did well on. At least he's selling the angle instead of making it a joke like he's done with other serious situations in the past. The opening however was typical Cena pandering garbage that went nowhere till he got to the point. The closing was typical Cena mantra, which was acceptable because of what led up to it.

*Dislikes*:

* I saw that Ryback was back to squashing people to get back over.....really? So a year later, you go back to square one with this guy. Jesus Christ....this feud with Cena has done more harm than good for him.

* Punk looked sloppy in his match with Young and it wasn't a good match at all. I also found the booking strange with Young getting so much offense in and getting near falls on Punk....Not that I'm complaining but it felt out of place.

* Divas match was a nothing match, the only purpose was to continue the AJ and Kaitlyn feud. Aksana might as well have not been there.

* Lack of direction for the Shield right now....they've taken a backseat somewhat in priority with their whole storyline. Especially Ambrose, at least Reigns and Rollins have a program with the Usos going forward. I'm hoping they either slot Ambrose in the WHC MITB or give him something to do soon.

So yeah, good show. Main highlights were Bryan/Orton Street Fight, Punk/Heyman promo, AJ's mocking of Kaitlyn and another great Henry promo.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

NeyNey said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the crowd wasn't shit?... Okay... :hmm:


They were terrible for the most part. The only times I remember them actually voicing their opinion, other than mild reactions to wrestler's entrances, was when Vickie was talking where she was almost drowned out to the point of not being able to hear her and Bryan getting something out of them with his usual "YES, YES, YES" schtick. I swear the reason Punk was looking around during his segment was to see if anyone was still actually sat there. I know you don't expect chants to break out during those kind of promos anyway but they seemed as close to death as possible without dying.


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

Once again, near perfect RAW

If Aksana keeps pushing Katilyn, one of these times I am afraid that she will make Aksana bleed

Great WWEC MITB Match announcement

Orton v Bryan was definitely, and I mean definitely a MOTY candidate!

10/10

I think the Team Brickie era as heads of RAW will be over soon, I don't see how they are in the positions much longer!


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

What I'll never understand is people who buy a front-row ticket and are completely emotionless lol.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I am very pleased Bryan got a big win over Orton. I expect him to win the MITB. So this momentum build is important.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ICZWuPahqU&feature=player_embedded

Backstage Fallout: The Usos, Sheamus, & Kaitlyn


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Another great Raw, they kept the momentum from Payback/Raw last week going.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I enjoyed the Punk/Heyman promo. But some people have said the crowd were bored when Punk starting on about OVW/ECW and then started chanting for Lesnar, so he stopped and moved on.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Decent RAW but the crowd seemed hell bent on ruining the show. Virtually silent for the whole night and then piped up to be super annoying during Henry's promo which was actually good.

Also that unveiling of the new video game cover was embarrassing. "Rock deserves to be on the cover of a wrestling game because his movies have been successful." was basically the Michael Cole summary.

Seems like the Steph burial of the divas division was completely pointless as well, nowhere near as much time given this week, no Steph to be seen and they were given some pretty bad material to work with.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The Punk/Heyman segment was just brilliant. Great performance from both guys. Thought the main event was pretty damn good, and was strange seeing Daniel Bryan end Raw victorious in a one on one match. Has that ever happened before?

Also, the latest Wyatt Family vignette may be the best one yet. Fuck me that was awesome.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

I forgot to mention that the "Cena has Clap" sign was definitely one of the highlights of the night.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Raw was good, but OMG the crowd were shockingly bad!

But Bryan getting his big win via submission was great. Plus it's nice to see punk back. Was disappointed that Henry didn't come out and destroy cena and save us from cenas shite.

Anyway seems like wwe is getting good again as its been off since the royal rummble


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I only watched the Punk segment and Bryan/Orton. Both were good. The rest I didn't bother with.


----------



## Solomon88 (Apr 3, 2012)

Punk & Heyman and street fight were sure the highlights of a decent show. Crowd was not that rubbish many here tend to think - biggest problem for me was that they were chanting to wrong dudes, especially Sheamus. Bryan's victory got reaction, sure, but if it had happened elsewhere, it would have been phenomenal.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Dexter Morgan said:


> I only watched the Punk segment and Bryan/Orton. Both were good. The rest I didn't bother with.


Cool story bro!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuck Cena's repetitive promos. Great shit from Punk and Heyman. I like that now that Punk is a face he admits Heyman lies and manipulates. Bryan is god. There's no way he's not going to win the WWE title eventually. And I remember when a bunch of people said he was never going to make it.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I thought the crowd was pretty good last night...weird.

Anyway, not as great as last weeks (perfect 10/10 RAW last week) but it was still an enjoyable show nonetheless. I give it about a 7/10. 

Highs
-Opening segment
-AJ/Kaitlyn
-ADR/Jericho
-Punk/Heyman
-Mark Ratings Henry
-Bryan/Orton main event

I didn't find RAW had much lows tbh. I mean, I dind't care much for Khali/Ryback but it's not like it was off-putting.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> So glad this wasn't a lumberjack match.


This.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

..........did The Shield not come to RAW last night???..... No one mentioned them, and no one pointed out whether they were there or not.....


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

Khalid Hassan said:


> ..........did The Shield not come to RAW last night???..... No one mentioned them, and no one pointed out whether they were there or not.....


They had a mini face off type thing with the Uso's when they were announced as the new tag team #1 contenders.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Sweet match from Orton/Bryan, loved the tap out finish.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Loved Mark Henry Promo. I don't remember him being ever this good


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I wonder if The Usos will actually be booked as a legit threat to the Shield or if they will be the face version of the Rhodes Scholars


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

i give this raw seven pelicans out of nine hippogriffs


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Trifektah said:


> I wonder if The Usos will actually be booked as a legit threat to the Shield or if they will be the face version of the Rhodes Scholars


Legit threat until the PPV, then maybe a DQ win to prolong the inevitable loss.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Happenstan said:


> Legit threat until the PPV, then maybe a DQ win to prolong the inevitable loss.


:vince5 Sounds good to me!


----------

